# Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

Um Infos auch zielgerichtet zu finden, mach ich mal einen eigenen Thread zu den Verbänden in NRW auf.

 Es gibt 
Westfalen und Lippe
Rheinischer
Westfälische Angelfischer
 die drei sind unter dem gemeinsamen Dachverband
Fischereiverband NRW zusammengefasst.

 Dazu kommt noch mindestens ein kleinerer Verband, der nicht zu dem zuletzt genannten Dachverband gehört:
Angler- & Gewässerschutzbund NRW
 Gibt es noch weitere? Dann her mit den Infos.


 Poste nachher noch meinen Bericht zur JHV Westfalen und Lippe vom vergangenen Sonntag.
 Hier die offizielle Info:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/service/ser_veranstaltungen_mgv.php


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

*Bericht zur JHV LFV Westfalen und Lippe, 29.3.15*

Am Sonntag fand die JHV des Landesverbandes Westfalen und Lippe in der Stadthalle Werl statt. Ich nahm zum ersten Mal an so einer Veranstaltung teil.

Ich kann nicht einschätzen wie viele Teilnehmer vor Ort waren, gefühlt waren es deutlich mehr als die 175 des letzten Jahres.
Das mag daran liegen, dass es diesmal auch ums Geld ging; Beitragserhöhung des Verbandes selbst und Beitragserhöhung Bundesverband DAFV. Dazu hatten 2 Vereine Anträge auf Austritt aus dem DAFV gestellt, ersatzweise wenn dieser Antrag abgelehnt wird, Antrag, dass der LFV auf der kommenden Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes gegen die Beitragserhöhung stimmt. Der ganze Tag zielte auf diese Themen.

_Noch vorab: Ich war auf der Versammlung als Interessensvertreter meines Vereines, nicht in meiner Eigenschaft als Anglerboard-Team-Mitglied. Deswegen werde ich auch keine Interna wie Haushaltszahlen, Namen & Statements/Abstimmungen anderer Vorstände o.ä. veröffentlichen. Diese Rollen muss ich trennen, um der ersten Rolle gerecht zu werden. __Fotos habe ich natürlich auch keine gemacht. _

Geladene Gäste waren die DAFV-Präsidentin Happach-Kasan und der Präsident des Fischereiverbandes NRW Johannes Nüsse.

Erstere hielt nach Begrüßung durch LFV-Präsi Horst Kröber auch das erste Grußwort. Schon Kröber ging in seiner Einstiegsrede auf die Anträge ein und plädierte eindeutig dem DAFV die Stange zu halten. Natürlich nicht ohne „durchaus Kritik“ anzumelden, die aber nicht großartig näher benannt wurde.

Er war auch der Erste der das Thema „Trophäenangler“ anging, die ‚gar nicht zu tolerieren seien und alle Angler in Verruf bringen’. Dauer-Releasende Karpfenangler wurden in einem Atemzug mit genannt.
Allerdings sprach er sich dafür aus, dass der einzelne Angler selektieren und durchaus zurücksetzen kann und darf.
_(Ich hab vergessen, ihm die Tel.Nr. von Spahn zu geben, werde ich nachholen)._

Happach-Kasan ging dann in die Vorwärtsverteidigung …und ich muss sagen, von ihrem Standpunkt aus betrachtet, wo der DAFV heute steht _(oder besser gesagt: heute arg kippelt)_ machte sie das sogar recht gut.
 ‚An den immensen Startschwierigkeiten sind großteils die Vorgänger(verbände) schuld (_damit hat sie nicht mal unrecht)_, 2 völlig unterschiedliche Positionen müssen unter einen Hut gebracht werden, aber bereits viele Erfolge, etc. 

Nüsse folgte vergleichsweise kurz, lobte die Arbeit des LFV und warb ebenfalls für die Unterstützung des DAFV.

Soweit fast alles wie erwartet.

Überraschung Nr. 1 – alle drei Redner erwähnten von Anfang an das Anglerboard.
Alle mit der Intention, Infos doch bei den Verbänden abzurufen.

Nr. 2 - Nüsse erwähnte zusätzlich noch, dass die Kündigungen der diversen Landesverbände doch an Bedingungen geknüpft seien und somit nur vorsorglich wären (siehe dazu: http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...nts/rechtliches_Beendigung_Mitgliedschaft.pdf ) und NRW loyal zum DAFV ohne Kündigung dastehe, da der Rheinische Verband seine Kündigung 'quasi widerrufen' habe _(den exakten Wortlaut habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf, darum *'*…*’*)_.

Ich bin daraufhin in der ersten Aussprache (Tagesordnung) direkt ans Mikro und stellte dar, dass letzteres nicht stimme. Es liegen meiner Information nach zur JHV des Rheinischen am 25.4. verschiedene Anträge vor; a)Präsidiums-Vize Rohmanns neue Idee, die in 2014 von Präsi Sollbach abgegebene und immer noch gültige Kündigung um ein Jahr zu verschieben b)Anträge von Vereinen, die Kündigung genauso durchzuziehen, wie Sollbach es ursprünglich gewollt hat.
Nüsse bekräftigte nochmals seinen Informationsstand, beide Aussagen blieben so stehen.

Außerdem erwähnte ich, dass das Anglerboard ja die einzige Quelle für Infos sei, da alle Verbände, insbesondere der DAFV, keine wirklichen Informationen rausgeben und Transparenz ein totales Fremdwort sei.

Daraufhin antwortete Happach-Kasan, dass das Anglerboard Falschinformationen verbreite und die Verbände keine Möglichkeit hätten, diese zu berichtigen, da Klarstellungen der Verbände gelöscht würden.
DAS lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen!

_Zur Erklärung: auf dieser Sitzung besteht die Möglichkeit der Wortmeldung eines jeden Teilnehmers, auch mehrfach. Eine kontinuierlich wechselseitige Diskussion wie in einem Gespräch ist jedoch nicht möglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das immer und überall so stattfindet, war ja zum ersten Mal auf einer LV-JHV._

Weiter in der Tagesordnung: Ehrungen, Haushalt, Wahlen,… Anträge, das große Tagesthema:

Der Antrag auf Beitragserhöhung des LFV ging mit sehr großer Mehrheit durch, es gab kaum Gegenstimmen.

2 Vereine, der ASV Vreden und der ASV Greven, hatten beantragt, dass der LFV Westfalen und Lippe, wie so viele andere Landesverbände, aus dem DAFV austreten soll. 
Ich bin schon mit der Gewissheit zur Versammlung gefahren, dass das nie durchgehen wird.
Begründet wurden die Anträge durch Snofla für den ASV Vreden und durch mich für den ASV Greven.
Das Publikum hörte interessiert zu. Ich meinte aber zu spüren, dass solches Vorgehen, Kritik & Gegenreden zu den Verbandsoberen, nicht unbedingt üblich ist.
Ich leitete meinen Part übrigens mit dem Zitat des Sächsischen Staatssekretärs im Ministerium für Umwelt & Landwirtschaft Wolff ein, 
_"Hier kann nur ein schlagkräftiger Bundesverband der Angler Einfluss nehmen, von dem der DAFV aktuell meilenweit entfernt ist und keinen Anlass gibt, eine solche Entwicklung doch noch erwarten zu können."_
Man hätte in dem Moment eine Stecknadel fallen hören können und rechts neben mir auf dem Podium fiel die Raumtemperatur sturzartig um 20° …

Anschließend rauschte Happach-Kasan ans Mikro und wir alle erlebten eine ganz andere Rednerin als in den Statements zu Anfang des Tages. 
Sie reagierte zunächst stinksauer & empört, ‚der Vorwurf des finanziellen Missmanagements sei eine „Ungeheuerlichkeit“, die sich besonders auch gegen Finanz-Vize Pieper richte. Ebenso sei es eine „Ungeheuerlichkeit“, dass man ihr mangelnde Lobbyarbeit vorwerfe,…’
Im Verlauf der recht langen Antwort _(die ich nicht mal mehr viertelwegs hinkriege)_ schlug die Stimmung von Empörung in …ich nenne es mal diplomatisch „Enttäuschung“ um.

Eines ist für mich klar: mit Kritik hat die Dame weder gerechnet noch viel weniger kann sie damit umgehen.

Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
Auch DAS kommentiere ich gar nicht weiter, weil es gar nicht zu toppen ist!

Übrigens stellte sie sich zum Vorwurf, „der DAFV tut nichts gegen Angelgegner“ ganz in die Reihe der Ex-VDSF-Philosophen, „man ignoriert Peta am besten, keine der Anzeigen hatte Erfolg“.
Ich kann hier dazu nur kommentieren, dass diese Strategie grundfalsch ist und Frau Dr. Sinn & Zweck der Anzeigenflut gar nicht verstanden hat.

Ehrenpräsi Heddergott erwähnte die langen Jahre der Fusionsarbeit, die 12er-Kommission, die sich so viel Mühe gemacht hat…
Ich konnte anschließend noch einmal das Wort ergreifen, u.a. entgegnete ich Heddergott, dass ich die Arbeit der 12er-Kommission ausdrücklich befürwortete, aber der damalige VDSF-Präsi, unser aller Peter Mohnert, ja sämtliche Ergebnisse vom Tisch gewischt und seine eigene Art Fusion durchgezogen hat.
Darauf kam nix zurück.

Es folgten weitere Statements der Podiumsteilnehmer, diverser Kollegen aus den Vereinsreihen, die zu einem guten Teil den Inhalt hatten, ‚welche Alternative zum DAFV haben wir denn? Keine.’

Der Antrag wurde, wie von mir erwartet, mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt; ca. 90:10. 

Auch der zweite Antrag, „Votum des LFVs gegen eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV“ wurde in logischer Konsequenz vom Forum abgelehnt; ca. 75:25.
_(Angaben ohne jede Gewähr)_

Damit ging die Tagung dem Ende entgegen.


Nein, noch mal kurz zurück: 
das Anglerboard war durchgehend immer wieder Thema.
Seitens der Podiumsteilnehmer, seitens der Kollegen, die auch das Wort ergriffen.

Ein Kollege, durchaus den Senioren zugehörend, sagte deutlich, dass einseitige Information (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) heutzutage nicht mehr ausreichen und auch langweilig sind, „auf eine HP geht man ein, zwei mal, dann länger auch nicht mehr. Warum bieten die Verbände keine wechselseitige Kommunikation in Foren-Form?“

Sowohl Geschäftsführer Möhlenkamp, als auch Präsi Kröber boten beide an, sich persönlich mit Thomas auseinanderzusetzen, auch wenn sie den Ton, der im AB gegenüber den Verbänden angeschlagen wird, missbilligen und ablehnen.
Ich gebe dies nun hier so weiter.

Frau Dr. wiederum verweigert ausdrücklich jede Kommunikation mit einem Medium, welches so diffamierend, hetzerisch und lügnerisch sei.
dito


Meine persönlichen Résumés:
- Es ist >10Jahre her, dass ich mit Mikro vor (deutlich größeren) Menschenmengen rumgeturnt habe; das muss ich erst mal wieder rein kriegen ;-)
- Ich halte den DAFV und Happach-Kasan nun, nachdem ich Frau Dr. persönlich erlebt habe, für noch ungeeigneter Anglerinteressen zu vertreten als zuvor _(wenn das überhaupt noch möglich war)_.
- Die Strategie des LFV Westfalen und Lippe, absolut loyal zum DAFV zu stehen, halte ich für grundfalsch und gefährlich.
- Aber: ich muss ehrlicherweise dem LFV-Präsidenten und auch dem Geschäftsführer zwei Dinge positiv anrechnen: 
Sie haben Kritiker absolut fair behandelt und
sie glauben tatsächlich, dass ihr Vorgehen das Richtige ist und stehen konsequent dazu. Auch wenn ich persönlich dies inhaltlich völlig anders sehe, handeln sie damit anders als viele andere Verbändler, die A denken, B sagen und in Richtung C handeln.
- Einige der Kollegen zeigten deutlich, dass sie es gar nicht gut finden, wenn man dem Chef widerspricht; einige Wenige haben offensichtlich von Anfang bis Ende gar nicht gepeilt, worum es überhaupt geht _(teilweise echt erschreckend!)_; 
aber die große Masse des Forums war interessiert und selbst wenn anderer Meinung, dann fair.
- Die Bretter der Aufklärung, die es zu Bohren gilt, sind enorm dick und knorrig.
- Ja, die Abstimmungen sind demokratisch, wir haben eine Klatsche gekriegt mit unseren Anträgen und haben das zu akzeptieren. Trotzdem bleibt das Gefühl, _„__Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun…“_


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Geschäftsführer Möhlenkamp, als auch Präsi Kröber boten beide an, sich persönlich mit Thomas auseinanderzusetzen, auch wenn sie den Ton, der im AB gegenüber den Verbänden angeschlagen wird, missbilligen und ablehnen.



Damit ist das ja auch beantwortet - es waren die Landesverbandler..

Mal sehen, ob und wann die sich jetzt melden... ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr??
> 
> Die Landesverbandler?
> 
> ...




PS:
Verglichen mit der "offiziellen" Fassung sieht man an diesem Bericht, wie wichtig das Anglerboard als Medium ist - gut, dass die uns so wichtig nehmen, dass sie da ausführlich drüber sprechen müssen..

PS:



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Einige der Kollegen zeigten deutlich, dass sie es gar nicht gut finden, wenn man dem Chef widerspricht; einige Wenige haben offensichtlich von Anfang bis Ende gar nicht gepeilt, worum es überhaupt geht _(teilweise echt erschreckend!)_;



Da kann ich mich nur nochmal wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schreib da besser nix zu über solche "Delegierte" und dass die LV ihre Leute nicht anständig informieren, sonst muss ich mich selber verwarnen..
> 
> Aber inzwischen denke ich, die organisierten Angelfischer kriegen und verdienen genau die Landes- und Bundesverbände, die sie wählen, wollen und finanzieren....
> 
> Wünsche Beitragserhöhung um mindestens 50 Euro/Zahler - lernen scheint da ja nur durch Schmerzen möglich..



PPS:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, *dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde*.
> Auch DAS kommentiere ich gar nicht weiter, weil es gar nicht zu toppen ist!





Siehe dazu aus einem ebenfalls offenen Brief (den auch Westfalen und Lippe gekriegt hatte natürlich):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *3.: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit *
> _Viele Natur- und Tierschutzorganisationen sind in den großen, überregionalen Medien, wie auch in den lokalen und regionalen – Print, Radio, Fernsehen, Online – ständig präsent.
> Sie versorgen Journalisten und Redaktionen mit umfangreichem Material über ihre  Arbeit und Ziele und stellen sich und ihre Klientel positiv dar.
> Diese Organisationen bekommen daher dank ihrer guten Arbeit und Kontakte überall Aufmerksamkeit und Platz für ihre Veröffentlichungen in allen Medien.
> ...



*Fazit:*
Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine Petra mehr..............................


----------



## GandRalf (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Moin auch,



> Daraufhin antwortete Happach-Kasan, dass das Anglerboard Falschinformationen verbreite...



Thomas, hast du eigentlich schon mal überlegt, ob deine Quellen dich nicht (von Seiten des DAFV gesteuert) bewusst mit Falschinformationen versehen, um eine solche Argumentation aufrecht halten zu können?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich brings normal erst, wenns doppelt verifiziert ist - möööglich ist natürlich alles...

Und bisher hatte sich ja nix groß als falsch rausgestellt...............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

@kati
Sehr informativer Bericht,danke dafür.

Über Fr.Dr. Selbstverständniss zur Lobbyarbeit lache ich noch nächste Woche.Über den Rest ihrer Ansichten auch.

Nach der Logik wäre selbst mein Nachbar Lobbytechnisch qualifizierter als H-K.

Der geht zwar auch nicht angeln,kann aber immerhin 2 veröffentlichte Leserbriefe an den SPIEGEL vorweisen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

Echt?
Veröffentlichte???
Und gleich 2?
Sollte Bundeskanzler werden......
:q:q:q..




Da ja auch die HV des Abnicker- und Umkipperverbandes Rheinischer Fischereiverband ansteht, hier im NRW - Thread auch nochmal:


Daserge schrieb:


> beim RHFV wird man ja auch die Tage abstimmen. Hier wurde den Vereinen bereits vorab, auf den jeweiligen bezirkssitzungen mitgeteilt, dass der RHFV die Beitragserhöhung zumindest für 2016 aus seinen Reserven bestreitet.
> 
> So wird bestimmt der Verbleib reine Formsache sein, den wie thomas schon angemerkt hat bekommt man die Leute eh nur übers Geld zum nachdenken.
> 
> Also 50€ pro angler mehr find ich auch gut.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Drüber nachdenken:
> *Auch wenn die Vereine des Rheinischen nicht direkt zahlen müssen*, wenn das aus Rücklage finanziert wird (wobei ja lange nicht klar ist, dass das nur 1 Euro ist - auf VA hiess es ja "mindestens" 1 Euro bei jetziger Mitgliederzahl, sind ja selbst bei dieser Mindestsumme alleine *mindestens knapp 50.000 Euro ZUSÄTZLICH!!!* für den Rheinischen alleine):
> 
> *Die Vereine und deren organisierte Angelfischer zahlen das trotzdem am Ende, *wenn nachher Beitragserhöhungen im Rheinischen kommen, um die Rücklagen wieder aufzufüllen.
> ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vielen Dank für diesen Bericht, das war mit Sicherheit eine Menge Arbeit und Mühe! #6

Leider bestärkt er mich in vielen Punkten, was ich von unseren Interessensvertretern denke...


----------



## Brotfisch (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dank an Kati für diesen umfassenden Bericht, der die Stimmung und Stimmungen sicher sehr gut wiedergibt. Auch wenn ich selbst noch an keiner Versammlung in NRW teilgenommen habe, kann ich mir aus meiner Erfahrung die Situation sehr gut vorstellen.

 Das mit den Leserbriefen..... tztztz. Aber vielleicht war das ja ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz von ihr. 

 Natürlich muss man nicht erwarten, dass in solch einer Versammlung Fürsprecher für das AB auftreten. Aber der Vorwurf der Falschinformation - einfach mal so pauschal rausgehauen und ohne ihn durch konkrete Beispiele zu untermauern - kann nur als hilfloses Rückzugsgefecht angesehen werden. Fakt ist, dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin die Angler in diesem Land nicht erreicht und die Angelfunktionäre immer weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Das mit den Leserbriefen


Singular!!!!! 
Einer!!!!!
;-))))




> Fakt ist, dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin die Angler in diesem Land nicht erreicht und die Angelfunktionäre immer weniger.



Würd ich sowas behaupten, wärs gelogen ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin die Angler in diesem Land nicht erreicht und die Angelfunktionäre immer weniger.


Fakt ist aber auch, wie man sieht, dass dies die Angler in der Masse herzlich wenig juckt.
 Wenn die Möglichkeit zum Ausstieg da ist, wird diese nicht genutzt, bzw. man lässt sich mit warmen Worten auf eine bessere Zukunft vertrösten.
 Solange niemand den Arxch hochkriegt, um versagenden Dienstleistern in selbigen zu treten,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Sorry, ist halt aber so:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur nochmal wiederholen:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


;-)))


----------



## gründler (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, wie man sieht, dass dies die Angler in der Masse herzlich wenig juckt.
> Wenn die Möglichkeit zum Ausstieg da ist, wird diese nicht genutzt, bzw. man lässt sich mit warmen Worten auf eine bessere Zukunft vertrösten.
> Solange niemand den Arxch hochkriegt, um versagenden Dienstleistern in selbigen zu treten,...


 

Ganz einfach das wird seit mitte der 80er so gehandhabt.
Nachfolger werden auf grundlinie gebracht und so ausgesucht das es mit ihnen keine probleme gibt.

Meutert dann mal einer innerhalb der eigenen Reihen kann das gaaaanz böse folgen haben bis zum Angriff auf family und co.Arbeitgeber....etc.(stimmt nicht liebe Präsis ich weiß ich weiß und ich weiß das ihr es auch wisst  ).

Das ganze ist ein eingeschworenes Sytem so ne art Sekte und jeder der diesen Zirkel des bösen beitreten will muss Linientreu sein oder auf diese getrimmt werden.


Und alle die es trotzdem versucht haben wurden mehr oder weniger "beseitigt" siehe die letzten Jahre.

|wavey:


----------



## snofla (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Positiv war das Essen nach der Versammlung mit Kati , beim Grill von Werl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Immerhin ebbes, heisst bei uns ;-))


----------



## Darket (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich bin hier ja eifriger Mitleser ohne tiefere Einblicke in Strukturen der Verbandsarbeit und schreibe auf Grund purer Ahnungslosigkeit nur sehr selten. Aber die Frage, die sich mir  spontan aufdrängt ist, inwieweit die Behauptung das AB würde gezielt Unwahrheiten verbreiten, denn nicht sogar justiziabel wäre. Das AB ist -das werden Kritiker ja nicht müde zu betonen - eine kommerzielle Plattform, als solche also in irgend einer Form unternehmerisch tätig. Im eigenen Selbstverständnis ist man hier von Betreiberseite redaktionell tätig. Insofern ist es doch zumindest nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die halböffentliche Anschuldigung hier bewusst Lügen zu verbreiten, sowohl eindeutig Ruf- als auch geschäftsschädigend sein dürfte.
 Ich kenne nun weder Thomas noch sonst jemanden, der hier diesbezüglich publiziert persönlich, ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass sie alle mit deutlicher Überzeugung hinter dem stehen was sie schreiben, dementsprechend gehe ich fest davon aus, dass hier von Seiten des AB nichts bewusst wahrheitswidriges veröffentlicht wird. Insofern würde der juristische Laie, der ich bin fast davon ausgehen, dass durch so etwas ein Schaden entsteht, dessen Ersatz man ggfs. juristisch einfordern könnte. Angesichts der offenbar chronischen finanziellen Knappheit der Verbände ein beinahe witziger Gedanke: Das AB treibt Verbände durch Schadenersatzklage endgültig in die Pleite. Thomas, so viel journalistischen Einfluss dürfte doch seit Bob Woodward kaum jemand gehabt haben. :q


----------



## gründler (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich wollte es auch schon schreiben,Mohnert zeigte damals das "AB" an und verlor...... nun,man sieht sich immer zweimal im leben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Welcher Schaden denn?

Ich fühle mich geehrt, wie ernst die uns nehmen...


;-)))


----------



## ulli1958m (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Darket schrieb:


> Angesichts der offenbar chronischen finanziellen Knappheit der Verbände ein beinahe witziger Gedanke: Das AB treibt Verbände durch Schadenersatzklage endgültig in die Pleite.


War auch mein Gedanke |rolleyes
....und / oder ein Tipp an _*"Mario Barth deckt auf"*_ wo die Euros verbrand worden sind 

#h


----------



## Lardivos (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vielen Dank für den Bericht. 
Dieser hat einen lebhaften und, für mich jedenfalls, einen neutralen Eindruck hinterlassen.

Leider habe ich jetzt dieses Bild im Kopf:
Zeigt den Lämmern die Schlachtbank und sie werden bereitwillig darauf hinlaufen. 

Ich hoffe das, dass der rheinische nicht machen wird. Habe aber wenig Hoffnung.

Ein Kniff wäre auch gewesen zu sagen: 
Wir kündigen und sobald es wieder besser, transparenter wird, dann kommen wir wieder.


----------



## snofla (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Möglichkeit wieder zu kommen wenn es besser ist hat jeder, ist nur die Frage wie lange wird es dauern bis es soweit ist?
Fakt ist das wenn weiter abgenickt wird es sich immer länger ziehen wird


----------



## Pep63 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo Kati, #6   für Deinen Bericht.  Die Aussendarstellung des DAFV ist meiner Ansicht nach mehr als dürftig. Von einer Interessenvertretung von über einer halben Million Menschen kann man deutlich mehr erwarten als die 2 Aktionen „Fisch des Jahres“ und „Fluss des Jahres“, die überhaupt nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam publiziert werden.  
Man sehe sich auf der Internetseite des DAFV mal die Termine an. Politische Arbeit und öffentlichskeitwirksame Maßnahmen = Fehlanzeige. 
Als mahnendes Beispiel sind im Moment die Jäger in NRW zu sehen, die durch ihre Vertretungen bei der Gestaltung des neuen Jagdgesetzes nur mangelhaft vertreten wurden. Die Aussagen der Jagdvertreter in den  Gremien wurden ignoriert. Die, die am lautesten gewettert haben, die haben auch ihren Willen bekommen. Jetzt ist das Kind im Brunnen, bzw. das Gesetz kaum noch zu stoppen, Protest hin oder her. Vernünftige Lobbyarbeit mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten hätte hier einen Teil der Maßnahmen verhindern können. 

Meine persönliche Meinung „WER NICHTS TUT, DER HAT AUCH NICHTS VERDIENT“.


----------



## orgel (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich geehrt, wie ernst die uns nehmen...



Sicher tun die das, das AB ist das rote Tuch, was in den letzten Jahren ganz schlimme Dinge gemacht hat. Nämlich dafür zu sorgen, dass immer mehr Beitragszahler der Basis informiert werden über den Verband und dessen (Un)tätigkeit. 

Es hätte alles so schön laufen können, niemand der Beitragszahler hätte wirklich etwas von der Fusion mitbekommen, eine Beitragserhöhung von ein paar Euro wäre gar nicht weiter aufgefallen und von niemanden hinterfragt worden, und man hätte weiter von den Beiträgen leben können, ohne dass irgendjemand Fragen stellt. Ich habe an andere Stelle schon mal geschrieben, dass ich mich da gar nicht von ausnehmen würde, und auch ich nur aufgrund des Anglerboards inzwischen auch in unserem Verein informiere und immer mehr Zahlvieh hellhörig wird.

Böser Thomas, schäm Dich :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich bin hier ja eifriger Mitleser ohne tiefere Einblicke in Strukturen der Verbandsarbeit und schreibe auf Grund purer Ahnungslosigkeit nur sehr selten. Aber die Frage, die sich mir  spontan aufdrängt ist, inwieweit die Behauptung das AB würde gezielt Unwahrheiten verbreiten, denn nicht sogar justiziabel wäre. Das AB ist -das werden Kritiker ja nicht müde zu betonen - eine kommerzielle Plattform, als solche also in irgend einer Form unternehmerisch tätig. Im eigenen Selbstverständnis ist man hier von Betreiberseite redaktionell tätig. Insofern ist es doch zumindest nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die halböffentliche Anschuldigung hier bewusst Lügen zu verbreiten, sowohl eindeutig Ruf- als auch geschäftsschädigend sein dürfte.
> Ich kenne nun weder Thomas noch sonst jemanden, der hier diesbezüglich publiziert persönlich, ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass sie alle mit deutlicher Überzeugung hinter dem stehen was sie schreiben, dementsprechend gehe ich fest davon aus, dass hier von Seiten des AB nichts bewusst wahrheitswidriges veröffentlicht wird. Insofern würde der juristische Laie, der ich bin fast davon ausgehen, dass durch so etwas ein Schaden entsteht, dessen Ersatz man ggfs. juristisch einfordern könnte. Angesichts der offenbar chronischen finanziellen Knappheit der Verbände ein beinahe witziger Gedanke: Das AB treibt Verbände durch Schadenersatzklage endgültig in die Pleite. Thomas, so viel journalistischen Einfluss dürfte doch seit Bob Woodward kaum jemand gehabt haben. :q



Nennt man auch üble Nachrede / Verleumdung 

Wäre doch ne lustige Sache, wenn das AB dagegen vorgeht (und gewinnt) Damit gibt man denen ne Klatsche und die können sowas nicht mehr behaupten....vielleicht öffnen dann die Letzten auch ihre Augen, wenns ganz offizell ist das hier kein Unsinn geschrieben wird.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
> Dieser hat einen lebhaften und, für mich jedenfalls, einen neutralen Eindruck hinterlassen.
> 
> Leider habe ich jetzt dieses Bild im Kopf:
> ...



Den Kniff haben die Bayern schon angewandt.
Obs was bringt überlasse ich jetzt dem Landesverband selber, den Bezirksverbänden in der Abgabesystematik und den angegliederten Fischereivereinen in der Beitragszahlung.


----------



## gründler (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



D1985 schrieb:


> Nennt man auch üble Nachrede / Verleumdung
> 
> Wäre doch ne lustige Sache, wenn das AB dagegen vorgeht (und gewinnt) Damit gibt man denen ne Klatsche und die können sowas nicht mehr behaupten....vielleicht öffnen dann die Letzten auch ihre Augen, wenns ganz offizell ist das hier kein Unsinn geschrieben wird.


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800&page=13

Hatten wir doch schon mal so ähnlich....das man sich "blamiert" hat.
#h


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Pep63 schrieb:


> Als mahnendes Beispiel sind im Moment die Jäger in NRW zu sehen, die  durch ihre Vertretungen bei der Gestaltung des neuen Jagdgesetzes nur  mangelhaft vertreten wurden.


Das ist m.M.n. die größte Gefahr in NRW, Remmels "ökologische Ausrichtung des Landesfischereigesetzes", die 2017 kommen soll.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Jäger schlecht vertreten wuden, sie konnten sich nur trotzdem nicht durchsetzen. 
Und wer ist Jäger?
Das Klischee, 'Leute mit Kohle, Bonzen, große Landwirte,... die durchaus mit der Politik verbunden sind', ist so falsch vermutlich nicht. Trotzdem haben die auf die Fresse gekriegt.
Wie wird es erst Anglern ergehen, die diese Stellung nicht haben?!



Darket schrieb:


> Das AB ist -das werden Kritiker ja nicht müde zu betonen - eine kommerzielle Plattform, als solche also in irgend einer Form unternehmerisch tätig. Im eigenen Selbstverständnis ist man hier von Betreiberseite redaktionell tätig.


Diese immer wiederkehrende Argumentation ist aberwitzig!

Welche Medien sind denn nicht kommerziell?
NTV, Washington Post, Bildzeitung, Blinker,...
Niemand aber wirft beispielsweise dem Handelsblatt-Chefredakteur vor, er soll doch erst selbst mal alles besser machen anstatt zu meckern, wenn er den Wirtschaftsminister kritisiert.
Wieso soll denn aber der Chefredakteur/Betreiber eines Forums nun selbst Verbandspolitik machen?
Das ist Bullshit pur!

Sie kommen schlichtweg mit neuen Medien, also _interaktiven_ Foren, wo sich redaktionelle Beiträge mit Diskussionen der User und auch Betreiber selbst mischen, nicht klar!
Das ist neu, das ist anders, da reden ja auf einmal ganz einfache Leute von der Basis mit und äußern ihre Meinung; skandalös & böse!

Erinnert daran, wie früher die Kirche die Übersetzung der Bibel ins Deutsche verteufelt haben. Auf einmal verstehen die blöden Bauern worum es überhaupt geht. Das bedeutete Machtverlust! |scardie:


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
> Dieser hat einen lebhaften und, für mich jedenfalls, einen neutralen Eindruck hinterlassen.


Danke! #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Ich fühle mich geehrt, wie ernst die uns nehmen...


Die nehmen das AB nicht ernst - die haben offenbar schlotternd Angst davor, höhö. 

Sonst wär die einen offenbar für komplettblöd haltende Leserbriefschreiberin ja auch nicht entgegen ihrer sonstigen allgemeinen Vollignorantentaktik so ausgeflippt. 

Der passt es halt nicht, dass manche Leute inzwischen merken, dass sie nur expolitische Panne-Plattitüden zum reinen Selbstzweck in den Orbit hustet.

Für mich heißt diese Gackerreaktion nur eins: Erfolgreich gelandeter Präzisionsschuss in den Uterus - auf dass die Legehenne künftig nichts Hartschaliges mehr ins Stroh gleiten lasse :q

Gibts hier vielleicht ein paar talentierte Zeichner? Ich kann genau null malen, hätte da aber ein paar Ideen für leicht garstig-satirisch angehauchte Karikaturen zum Thema. Könnte man eventuell sogar ne ganze Serie mit fahren. Titanic, zieh Dich warrrrrrrrm an  

Coole Action, Kati!


----------



## Darket (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Diese immer wiederkehrende Argumentation ist aberwitzig!


Das war auch keine Kritik meinerseits, sondern nur das Aufgreifen der Argumentation, die man zuweilen im Netz liest. In der Schlussfolgerung würde das aber bedeuten, dass durch den Straftatbestand der üblen Nachrede bzw. Verleumdung ein bezifferbarer Schaden entstünde bzw. zumindest entstehen könnte (weniger Klicks wegen angeblich geringerer Glaubwürdigkeit führen zu weniger Werbeinnahmen, Werbepartner könnten abspringen, usw.). Mir selbst ist das sehr bewusst und der kommerzielle Anteil wird von den redaktionellen und auch denen im Board selbst klar getrennt, ist insofern für mich transparent und so lange ich hier im Board schreiben kann, dass die Rute von xyz meiner Ansicht nach nix taugt, obwohl xyz gerade Anzeigen im AB schaltet, halte ich das auch nicht für problematisch. Wie gesagt, keine Kritik von meiner Seite.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo Kati,

ich möchte Dir zunächst zu Deinem hervorragenden Bericht gratulieren. Du hast nicht nur detailliert, sondern auch sachlich und neutral berichtet. Klasse #6

Inhaltlich hätte dieser Bericht, vielleicht mit etwas anderen Themen, auch vor 35 Jahren geschrieben werden können. Denn genau so verliefen die Tagungen seinerzeit. Und obwohl inzwischen eine andere Generation die Mehrheit in den Verbandsspitzen und im Schwarm der Delegierten bildet, so empfinden auch diese die Reibungshitze, die entsteht wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird, als Nestwärme.

Die Angelfischerei, so wie ich sie kennen und lieben gelernt habe, ist seit eben jenen 80ern weitgehend verlustig. Die jüngeren Generationen haben sich damit abgefunden und eine neue, andere Liebe entwickelt. Und auch sie werden große Stücke Ihres Hobbys mittelfristig verlieren. So wie ich z.B. dem lebenden Köfi oder dem Wettfischen nachtrauere, werden es in Zukunft die Karpfenangler, bzw all diejenigen, die nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln, sein, die Ihre Anglerwelt in Trümmern liegen sehen.

Und damals wie heute werden sie das zunächst nicht wahrhaben wollen, glauben, es werde schon nicht so schlimm kommen. 

Es wird, unausweichlich und mit zunehmender Rasanz. 

Die Zahl der Angler wird, muss sich zwangsläufig, drastisch verringern. Und diejenigen die übrig bleiben, weil sie nicht mit dem Herzen sondern mit dem Magen angeln, werden zufrieden sein, keinen Verlust verspüren. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es genetisch bedingt oder eine tiefe kulturelle Prägung ist, dass das Deutsche Volk, nicht nur die Angler, weitgehend kritiklos die Wortführer beklatscht. Ich hoffe allerdings, es wird nicht irgendwann wieder einen Wortführer geben, dessen Wirken unsagbar schreckliche Folgen haben wird.


----------



## Lardivos (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Anbei möchte ich einen sachlichen Hinweis machen:

Jahreshauptversammlung Bezirk Bergisch Land am 01. März 2015
hier das Protokoll:

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/uploads/media/Protokoll_JHV_Bezirk_01.03.2015.pdf

Top sechs erwähnt fast kritiklos das verbleiben im DAFV. Da wurde anscheinend noch nicht mal abgestimmt. 

Eine Stellungnahme des rheinischen zum DAFV auf seiner Homepage habe ich bisher auch nicht gesehen. 

Bei dieser fundamentalen Frage mehr als eine Nachricht wert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Danke für die Info...

Im Antrag des Rheinischen für dessen HV heisst es übrigens:
"Die Mitgliederversammlung des Rheinischen möge beschliessen, dass der Rheinische Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.  seine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV über das Jahr 2015 hinaus mindestens für ein weiteres Jahr aufrecht erhält....."...

Was ja auch zeigt, dass der Herr Nüsse, wenn er behauptet (siehe Katis Bericht), der Rheinische hätte die Kündigung quasi zurückgenommen, entweder schlecht informiert war..
Oder denkt, dass im Rheinischen wie in NRW-Verbänden üblich, auch schlicht wieder dumpf und dumm alles, was von oben vorgebetet wird, abgenickt wird..

*Fakt ist:*
Das muss erst noch abgestimmt werden über die Rücknahme der Kündigung (es sei denn, der Rheinische hätte schon ohne Abstimmung die Kündigung zurückgezogen - aber auch das wird sich am Ende die Schar der abnickenden Delegierten gefallen lassen...)......



Zum Abnicker/Umkipperverband Rheinischer hattens wirs ja schon - wie gesagt, die da organisierten Angelfischer habens nicht besser verdient, sowenig wie die von Westfalen und Lippe..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja auch die HV des Abnicker- und Umkipperverbandes Rheinischer Fischereiverband ansteht, hier im NRW - Thread auch nochmal:
> 
> 
> Daserge schrieb:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Darket schrieb:


> Das war auch keine Kritik meinerseits, sondern nur das Aufgreifen der Argumentation...


Hab ich auch so verstanden, alles gut. #h



Lardivos schrieb:


> ...Bei dieser fundamentalen Frage mehr als eine Nachricht wert!


Vielen Dank fürs Einstellen!
Genau dazu soll dieser Thread dienen, gezielt Infos zu NRW zu bündeln.
Ich wünsche den Rheinischen Vereinen, die nach wie vor Sollbachs Plan, "raus aus dem DAFV", umsetzen wollen, viel Erfolg!!!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Kati,
> ich möchte Dir zunächst zu Deinem hervorragenden Bericht gratulieren. Du hast nicht nur detailliert, sondern auch sachlich und neutral berichtet. Klasse #6


Lob vom Altmeister, vielen Dank. |rolleyes



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es genetisch bedingt oder eine tiefe kulturelle Prägung ist, dass das Deutsche Volk, nicht nur die Angler, weitgehend kritiklos die Wortführer beklatscht.


Da zitiere ich immer wieder gern den Drecksack Stalin, 
_"Der Grund, wegen dem es in Deutschland nie eine Revolution geben wird, ist der, dass man dazu verbotenerweise den Rasen betreten müsste".

_


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nur nochmal zum drüber nachdenken:
Nüsses Aussage, dass der Rheinische die Kündigung schon quasi zurück gezogen habe, kann ja entweder nur aus Unwissen gekommen sein.
Dass er also ohne das zu kontrollieren wiedergab, was er von wem auch immer gehört hatte.

Oder es war eine bewusste Falschaussage oder (je nach genauem Wortlaut) eine bewusste Manipulation, um ein Abstimmungsergebnis zu erreichen, wie es vom Präsidium gewünscht war...

Frage an die in Westfalen/Lippe und NRW organisierten Angelfischer und die Delegierten:
Was wäre für euch schlimmer???

Braucht ihr solche Leute da oben, die es entweder nicht besser wissen oder bewusst anders darstellen?

Ja?

Wirklich? 


Glückwunsch, dann habt ihr ja, was ihr wollt, wählt, bezahlt und verdient..............


----------



## Sharpo (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Oder Herr Nüsse weiss bereits mehr.  

Evtl. gibts nen Deal mit den rheinischen Kollegen?

:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Siehe:


> Das muss erst noch abgestimmt werden über die Rücknahme der Kündigung (*es sei denn, der Rheinische hätte schon ohne Abstimmung die Kündigung zurückgezogen - aber auch das wird sich am Ende die Schar der abnickenden Delegierten gefallen lassen*...)......



Auch da bleibt die Frage, ob man solche Leute will....

Wenn ja, bleibt auch das Fazit für die organisierten Angelfischer ind NRW:
Glückwunsch, dann habt ihr ja, was ihr wollt, wählt, bezahlt und verdient..............:


----------



## Sharpo (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ach weisst Du..so ein Deal kann man auch nach unten weiter reichen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nüsses Aussage, dass der Rheinische die Kündigung schon quasi zurück gezogen habe,...


...bezog sich auf eine Info von Frau Rohmann, Vize-Präsi des Rheinischen.
 Ich möchte betonen, dass er nicht "_zurück gezogen_" gesagt, sondern es anders formuliert hat. Diese Formulierung hab ich jedoch nicht mehr im Kopf.
 Inhaltlich wollte er sagen, dass die Kündigung lt. Frau Rohmann nicht zum tragen kommt.
 Da muss ich ihn in Schutz nehmen, die exakte Sachlage, nämlich dass am 25.4. darüber auf der Rheinischen JHV abgestimmt wird, hätte Frau Rohmann so darstellen müssen.

 Meinen Informationen nach beantragen Rheinische Vereine die Kündigung so durchzuziehen, wie von Sollbach Ende 2014 beabsichtigt; also aus dem DAFV zum 31.12.15.

 Aber es reicht auch schon, wenn Rohmanns neue Idee, die Kündigung zu verschieben um 1 Jahr, abgelehnt wird.
 Dann gilt die Kündigung von Ende 2014.

 Rheinländer macht was draus!
 Stellt Anträge auf Austritt, kontaktet euch zuvor untereinander, sucht Unterstützung für solche Anträge bei anderen Vereinen und sorgt dafür das diese dann auch kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Da muss ich ihn in Schutz nehmen, die exakte Sachlage, nämlich dass am 25.4. darüber auf der Rheinischen JHV abgestimmt wird, hätte Frau Rohmann so darstellen müssen.


Zeigt nur, dass er das eben glaubte statt nachzufragen - wer Verbandlern glaubt, zeigt, dass er für den Job nicht geeignet ist...


Zeigt ja, dass ich recht hatte, er wusste es nicht, weil die Verbandler untereinander schon nicht alles erzählen und er das trotzdem glaubte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum drüber nachdenken:
> Nüsses Aussage, dass der Rheinische die Kündigung schon quasi zurück gezogen habe, kann ja entweder *nur aus Unwissen gekommen sein.*
> 
> .............
> ...


----------



## Lardivos (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...bezog sich auf eine Info von
> Rheinländer macht was draus!
> Stellt Anträge auf Austritt, kontaktet euch zuvor untereinander, sucht Unterstützung für solche Anträge bei anderen Vereinen und sorgt dafür das diese dann auch kommen.



Wer ist noch mit dabei #h schickt einfach eine PN


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Läuft eigentlich auch irgendwas in der Richtung bei den Westfälischen Angelfischern?
Da hört man ja so gar nix von.
Ist irgendjemand über seinen Verein in diesem Verband?
Evtl. sogar als gut informierter Vorstand?
Was nehmen die an Beitrag?
#c

Dito bitte mehr Infos zum AGSB.
Haben wir Boarkollegen, die dort Mitglied sind und mehr berichten können?


----------



## Blauzahn (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Guter Thread !

Weiter so


----------



## snofla (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Geht auch hin als Verein und fordert den Aus,tritt bei eurem Landesverband  aus dem  DAFV auszutreten, wenn die nicht wollen. Austritt aus dem Landesverband.....die wollen Schmerzen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gilt für ALLE Landesverbände - die haben euch ALLE in diese Scheixxe geritten.....


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nicht EUCH Alle! 
Wenn dann UNS Alle! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Stimmt, weils leider auch Angler betrifft und nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer, dies ja so wollten und verdient haben..


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Läuft eigentlich auch irgendwas in der Richtung bei den Westfälischen Angelfischern?
> Da hört man ja so gar nix von.
> Ist irgendjemand über seinen Verein in diesem Verband?
> Evtl. sogar als gut informierter Vorstand?
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für den Bericht.|director:

Schließe mich an, hat einer INfos vom Westfälischen und AGSB?#h


----------



## Santa83 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wofür brauchen wir die Verbände eigentlich? Würde ein Verein mit eigenen Gewässern nicht auch ohne auskommen? 

Es ist nämlich immer noch besser keine Interessen Vertretung zu haben, als eine, die die eigenen Interessen torpediert (Stichwort Nachtangelverbot)

In Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist unser Verein, denke ich, auch aktiver als der Bundesverband. Wir haben da einen recht brauchbaren Schreiberling [emoji6] 

Ein Leserbrief... Ich fasse es nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wofür brauchen wir die Verbände eigentlich?


Es gibt keine blöden Fragen.....

Antwort:
Die real existierenden Verbände braucht jedenfalls kein Angler....

Meine rein persönliche Meinung:
Vor allem in den oberen Etagen überwiegend wohl eher Selbstbefriedungsläden für teutonenmichelhafte Vereinsmeier, die sonst mangels Kompetenz nirgends was zu melden hätten..
(Positive Ausnahmen, die es zweifellos gibt, bestätigen die Regel...)





> In Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist unser Verein, denke ich, auch aktiver als der Bundesverband.


Der kann auch gerne uns alles schicken (Pressemeldungen etc.)...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300759
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284

Gilt natürlich auch für alle Vereine, die informieren wollen, nicht nur für Verbände (die bekannterweise eh keine Ahnung von Medien und Kommunikation haben)...


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

die Kündigung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes hatte nur einen Zweck, dass war bei einem Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem Bundesverband noch in diesem Jahr gehen zu können. Sonst hätte man wegen der Kündigungfrist noch ein weiteres Jahr warten müssen. Das war nie eine Vorentscheidung In Richtung Austritt. Auch wenn sie dafür im AB schon gelobt wurden.

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Verbände hier im AB zu sehr gelobt werden.|supergri

sneep


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Egal wie die Abstimmung beim Rheinischen ausfallen wird, wichtig ist das ein Ergebnis zustande kommt, welches für den DAFV kein Signal ist, so weiter zu machen.
  Ein Abstimmungsergebnis, sagen wir mal, mit mehr als 65% Verbleib im DAFV, würde diesem ein falsches Signale senden. 
  Dies darf nicht passieren.
  Ich hoffe, dass es zu kontroversen Podiums Diskussion kommt, damit ein Ergebnis herauskommt, dass die schlechte Arbeit des DAFV wiederspiegelt.
  So sehr man sich vielleicht seitens des Vorstands wünscht im Bundesverband zu verbleiben, so falsch wäre ein einstimmiges Ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Kündigung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes hatte nur einen Zweck, dass war bei einem Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem Bundesverband noch in diesem Jahr gehen zu können. Sonst hätte man wegen der Kündigungfrist noch ein weiteres Jahr warten müssen. Das war nie eine Vorentscheidung In Richtung Austritt. Auch wenn sie dafür im AB schon gelobt wurden.
> 
> ...


naja, lies mal hier die Beiträge von Vize Gube oder Öffentlichkeitsreferent Hönigs in ihren Geschäftsberichten ...
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/uploads/media/Info_1-2015_web.pdf


Seit Sollbach krank ist (mehrere Wochen nun) hat Frau Hohmann, die wohl gut mit Frau Dr. kann, das Präsidium gedreht.

 Hönigs führte klar aus, man hoffe auf rege Teilnahme an der Versammlung, damit hier eine Entscheidung (Kündigung) auf breite Basis gestellt werden kann.

Gube meinte, es wär 2014 alles noch schlimmer geworden im/mit dem DAFV als schon 2013, zu bisher ungeklärten Dingen wären neue hinzugekommen, die Behandlung des Rheinischen war vorher dass es der S.. grausen würde, das Tier wäre 2014 noch größer geworden....
Es dürfte interessant sein, wie ein Vize Gube jetzt erklären will, warum er nach solchen Äußerungen in seinem Geschäftsbericht nicht nur um DAFV bleiben will, sondern sich sogar zusätzlich noch als Referent für den zurückgetretenen Emonts beim DAFV zur Verfügung stellt - Pöstchensammler???...

Rückgrat und Anstand, Offenheit und Anglerfreundlichkeit  sieht jedenfalls für mich  definitiv anders aus als beim Rheinischen - die verarsxxen ihre Zahler und Vereine doch schlicht im Quadrat und fallen immer wieder schneller um als manche dafür  bekannte Partei .........


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Und nur, um das auch klar zu stellen:
Wenn, wie von Kati beschrieben, Möhlenkamp und Kröber von Westfalen/Lippe wirklich davon überzeugt sind, dem unfähigen DAFV noch mehr Kohle ihrer organisierten Angelfischer hinter her schmeissen zu müssen, zeigt das nur die "Kompetenz" und "angelpolitische Weitsicht" dieser Herren (man erwartete da ja eh nix für Angler Vernünftiges oder Zielführendes, nachdem die ja bisher IMMER den DAFV und die Präsidentin voll unterstützt hatten.)..

Wenn aber jemand wie Reiner Gube vom Rheinischen in seinem aktuellen Geschäftsbericht genau die richtigen Worte findet, um den DAFV und seine Unfähigkeit zu beschreiben - und dann, Tage danach, kaum dass Präsi Sollbach nicht mehr aufpasst und die DAFV-Freundin, Vizepräsidentin Rohmann, das Heft in die Hand  nimmt - voll umkippt und weiter in genau dieser Trümmertruppe bleiben will (und Gube sogar noch einen Posten da annehmen will!!), wo es laut Gube doch angesichts des DAFV-Verhaltens gegenüber dem Rheinischen "der S.. graust", dann kann man nicht mehr von mangelnder "Kompetenz" oder "anglerischer Weitsicht" wie bei Westfalen/Lippe sprechen.

Denn dann ist das für mich klar und eindeutig schlichte faktische Ignoranz und dazu menschlich absolut [edit, weil wenn ich das schreibe, was ich wirklich denke, dann ist das mit deutschem Recht nicht mehr vereinbar...... zensiert..... zensiert...... zensiert.....]....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Pennen da einige gewaltig oder billigen die diesen billigen Intrigantenstadl von Rohmann und Gube wohlmöglich noch?

Die Zwangsabwesenheit von Präsi Sollbach dermassen für so ein ekelhaftes Schmierentheater zu 
missbrauchen..einfach nur zum koxxen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Viel zu milde ausgedrückt, aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn dann ist das für mich klar und eindeutig schlichte faktische Ignoranz und dazu menschlich absolut [*edit, weil wenn ich das schreibe, was ich wirklich denke, dann ist das mit deutschem Recht nicht mehr vereinbar*...... zensiert..... zensiert...... zensiert.....]....


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Pennen da einige gewaltig oder billigen die diesen billigen Intrigantenstadl von Rohmann und Gube wohlmöglich noch?
> 
> Die Zwangsabwesenheit von Präsi Sollbach dermassen für so ein ekelhaftes Schmierentheater zu
> missbrauchen..einfach nur zum koxxen.



Was ist mit Herrn Sollbach, ist er so schwer Krank?
Weiß jemand was er hat?#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seit Sollbach krank ist (mehrere Wochen nun) hat Frau Hohmann, die wohl gut mit Frau Dr. kann, das Präsidium gedreht.



Fr.Dr. dürfte der Richtungswechsel aus Machttaktischen Gesichtspunkten gerade recht kommen.

Nur sollte man dabei nie den menschlichen Aspekt ausser Acht lassen.Auch das gehört beim miteinander "können" beachtet. 

Ausser man möchte um jeden Preis gewinnen.Erschreckend wirkende Machtgeileit wirft da ganz dunkle Schatten auf die Sozial-und Empathiekompetenz einiger Damen und Herren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Verbanditen halt - allüberall..............
[zensiert..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]

Die organisierte Angelfischer in NRW lassen sich halt komplett verarxxen und wählen diese Leute trotzdem immer wieder - nicht besser verdient.

Ich hoffe, dass es da bald so richtig remmelt, dass denen alles verboten wird-  sie wissen dann ja, bei welchen Verbänden sie sich bedanken können (Anglerfeind Drossé stammt ja auch aus dem Rheinischen).........


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dem Vorstand des Rheinischen, an alle Adressen aus der Infoschrift, habe ich nun mal stumpf eine Mail geschickt mit der Frage, auf welcher Grundlage dieses erneute Umfallen des Rheinischen erfolgt ist:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Informationsschrift Ihres Verbandes beschreibt der 2. Vorsitzende Gube vollkommen zutreffend die Arbeit des DAFV sowie das Verhältnis des DAFV zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V..
> 
> ...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ja da bin ich mal gespannt ob eine Antwort erfolgt.


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Schöner Text Thomas - die Antwort wird wie so oft : "Das schweigen der Wälder" sein . Es wird sich kein Funktionär auf eine so niedrige Stufe begeben, Dich als "Geächteter" überhaupt eines Blickes geschweige denn mit einer Antwort zu würdigen - scheinbar weil sie es selber nicht wissen bzw. im Anschluss ihren Posten aufgeben müssen .... 

PS : Ich könnte mich bei solch ein Verhalten nicht mehr im Spiegel betrachten. Aber das ist typisch - in meiner aktiven Zeit ist mir ein Verhalten sehr vieler Mandatsträger aufgefallen : Sie denken und handeln - als wenn die Angelei Ihnen gehörte ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Schöner Text Thomas


Danke, find ich auch ;-)))



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Informationsschrift Ihres Verbandes beschreibt der 2. Vorsitzende Gube vollkommen zutreffend die Arbeit des DAFV sowie das Verhältnis des DAFV zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V..
> 
> ...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wenn man das alles so liest, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Vorstand alle Hebel bewegen wird um ein Ergebnis herbeizuführen welches der Vorstand will.
  Mal sehen wer da dann alles als Gastredner da sein wird,  um entsprechender Propaganda zu betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Es liegt an den organisierten Angelfischern, ihre Vereine zu mobilisieren und die müssen dann ihre Delegierten entsprechend einstellen, um solchen Unfug zu verhindern...

Passierts nicht, haben dies nicht besser verdient wie auch in Westfalen/Lippe:
Zahlen und bluten sollen sie für ihre "kompetenten"LV und den tollen DAFV, bis sie k........... - je mehr, desto besser............

Dazu Abknüppelgebote (Duisburg), Betretungsverbote etc., Angelverbote etc. - lernen scheint bei den organisierten Angelfischern eben nur durch Schmerzen möglich zu sein..

Sollen sie gerne kriegen, wenns nicht anders geht..


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es liegt an den organisierten Angelfischern, ihre Vereine zu mobilisieren und die müssen dann ihre Delegierten entsprechend einstellen, um solchen Unfug zu verhindern...
> 
> Passierts nicht, haben dies nicht besser verdient wie auch in Westfalen/Lippe:
> Zahlen und bluten sollen sie für ihre "kompetenten"LV und den tollen DAFV, bis sie k........... - je mehr, desto besser............
> ...



 Es ist die Frage, ob es nur bei einer tatsächliche Erhöhung von 1€ bleibt oder ob es mehr wird.:vik:
  Da werden viele noch zustimmen, zumal der Verband dieses von seinen Rücklagen bezahlt.#q
  Aber nix desto, Zahlt der RHFV dann, wenn es zu einer Erhöhung von 1€ kommt, insgesamt bei ca. 45000 Mitgliedern / pro Mitglied 3€  insgesamt 135000€ an den DAFV…...für ein Vorstandsamt für Herrn Gube.|jump:
  Warten wir mal ab was passiert


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage, ob es nur bei einer tatsächliche Erhöhung von 1€ bleibt oder ob es mehr wird.



Nein, das ist nicht wirklich eine Frage. Mit dem einen Euro ist das finanzielle Desaster nicht zu beseitigen. Um halbwegs handlungsfähig zu bleiben müssen 4-5 € her. Abhängig davon, ob noch weitere LV kündigen, kann selbst das noch zu wenig sein.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Der 1 €uro... geredet wird immer nur von diesem, in den schriftlichen Äusserungen von Frau Dr. steht jedoch _"bei gleichbleibender Mitgliederzahl im DAFV"_.
Zieht also nur einer der LVs, die kündigen wollen, das wirklich durch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Und, wie schon mehrfach ausgeführt:
Der Euro reicht auch nicht bei gleichbleibender Mitgliederzahl (Eigenverwaltungsanteil)...

Zahlen sollen die Schafe, bis sie schwarz werden - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht wirklich eine Frage. Mit dem einen Euro ist das finanzielle Desaster nicht zu beseitigen. Um halbwegs handlungsfähig zu bleiben müssen 4-5 € her. Abhängig davon, ob noch weitere LV kündigen, kann selbst das noch zu wenig sein.



 Gehen wir mal davon aus das keiner raus geht, dann sind es 1€, so schreibt es die gute Frau.|bigeyes


  Warum sollte selbst bei "gleichbleibenden Mitgliederzahlen"
 der 1 Euro nicht reichen?|kopfkrat


  Lügt diese Frau etwa?|gr:

Wo sind die Fakten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus das keiner raus geht, dann sind es 1€, so schreibt es die gute Frau.|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Warum sollte selbst bei "gleichbleibenden Mitgliederzahlen"
> ...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Warum sollte selbst bei "gleichbleibenden Mitgliederzahlen"
> der 1 Euro nicht reichen?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Lügt diese Frau etwa?|gr:



Die gute Frau hat "nur"ein klitzekleines Problem was Realitäten angeht.

1€ haut nicht hin..obwohl das zu diesen Verbandsramschläden passen würde.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246



Das müsste doch dann auch ein Thema beim Westfälischen auf der JHV gewesen sein.
Oder hat man da die gute Frau nicht gefragt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Abnicker?
Fragen?
Danke, dass Du mich an Ostern zum Lachen bringst...........


----------



## phirania (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dafür das Fr Dr keine Fragen beantwortet,bekommt Sie auch keine Eier zu Ostern ( auch keine Bunten )...:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

In dem Fall muss ich Frau Dr. mal in Schutz nehmen:
Für die Dummheit der NRW-Verbände und ihrer Delegierten, dass die mehrheitlich abnicken ohne groß nachzuhaken - und sich mit Antwortfloskeln seitens ihre LV-Führer und von Frau Dr. zufrieden geben - dafür kann sie ja nun wirklich nix.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Bis dato noch keine Rückmeldung von Westfalen/Lippe - auch wenn die angeblich mit mir reden würden und somit die Chance hätten, das hier zu nutzen dazu (den die ja auch gekriegt haben):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300759

Vom Rheinischen ebenfalls nix...


----------



## chris760819 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war gerade auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischereivereins Nordeifel. 
Als Redner war Reiner Gube vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband 1880 anwesend. 
Nach ein paar warmen Worten wie sehr er sich über die Einladung gefreut hat und über die tolle Fahrt in die Eifel bei dem schönen Wetter ging er kurz darauf ein, dass im Jahr 2015 schwierige Entscheidungen im Bezug auf den DAFV anstehen würden. In dem Zusammenhang gab er an, dass in "diesem" Internet dazu wohl recht anregend über den Sinn und Nutzen des DAFV diskutiert würde. Hier wurde dann von Ihm das AB erwähnt. Er habe am Ostersonntag ein Schreiben von einem Thomas Finkbeiner erhalten. Auf ein Schreiben von einem der Lügen verbreitet würde er aber nicht antworten. 

Also Thomas, von dem Herrn Gube wirst du keine Antwort auf deine Anfrage erhalten. 

Danach ging er kurz auf die Beitragserhöhung des DAFV ein. Diese würden nicht auf die Mitglieder des Rheinischen Fischeiverbandes umgelegt. Vielmehr sei es gelungen die Erhöhung aus den Rücklagen des Vereins zu übernehmen.  Die wenigsten Anwesenden der Versammlung haben wohl verstanden, dass natürlich trotzdem jeder die Erhöhung mitzahlt, nur nicht direkt spürbar. 

Während des gesamten Vortrags des Herr Gube hatte ich den Eindruck,dass kaum einer der Zuhörer überhaupt verstanden hat, worum es am 25.04.2015 geht. Das im Jahr 2016 eine Überarbeitung des Fischereigesetzes ansteht und wir dann womöglich hierbei vom DAFV "Unterstützung" finden werden. 
Denn nach dem Vortrag des Herrn Gube bin ich der Ansicht, dass an dem Austritt aus dem DAFV nicht weiter festgehalten wird. 

Wenn man sich anschaut, wie Minister Remmel die Jäger vorgeführt hat, muss man sich echt Gedanken machen. 

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Chris! #6

Deine Beschreibung befeuert all meine Befürchtungen.

Dass die Verbands-Rücklagen aus denen das DAFV-Loch gefüttert werden soll nix anderes sind als bereits gezahlte Beiträge, die dann an anderen Stellen natürlich fehlen -man denke an die kommende Gesetzesreform - oder auch schlicht an Gewässerpflege, Besatz in Verbandsgewässer,... - geht an schlichten Gemütern eben schnell vorbei.

Und das Gube noch von Unterstützung des DAFV bei der kommenden Gesetzesreform redet, zeigt, dass der Mann im Märchenland lebt.
Seine eigene, _massive_ Kritik am DAFV hat er anscheinend vergessen, nachdem er ein Präsidiumspöstchen in Aussicht hat! #d


----------



## Wegberger (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

ich lese nun seit vielen Monaten die politischen Themen mit.

Die Wertigkeit, Klarheit und Aufklärung ist Dank Thomas seiner Zielstrebigkeit einfach sehr gut -> vielen Dank hierfür #6

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage:

Wielange begleiten und dokumentieren wir hier den Niedergang der Angelei oder wann erhebt sich eine Alternative !?

Rein persönlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn "die Aufgewachten" den Mut hätten, nicht nur ihren Vereinsclaim bereinigt zu haben .... sondern aus diesem positiven Moment einfach mehr entstehen würde.

VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich war gerade auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischereivereins Nordeifel.
> Als Redner war Reiner Gube vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband 1880 anwesend.
> Nach ein paar warmen Worten wie sehr er sich über die Einladung gefreut hat und über die tolle Fahrt in die Eifel bei dem schönen Wetter ging er kurz darauf ein, dass im Jahr 2015 schwierige Entscheidungen im Bezug auf den DAFV anstehen würden. In dem Zusammenhang gab er an, dass in "diesem" Internet dazu wohl recht anregend über den Sinn und Nutzen des DAFV diskutiert würde. Hier wurde dann von Ihm das AB erwähnt. Er habe am Ostersonntag ein Schreiben von einem Thomas Finkbeiner erhalten. Auf ein Schreiben von einem der Lügen verbreitet würde er aber nicht antworten.
> ...



Danke für die direkte Info...



> Auf ein Schreiben von einem der Lügen verbreitet würde er aber nicht antworten


Dabei hab ich doch nur ihn wörtlich zitiert im Schreiben ;-))))


Inzwischen gönn ich den organisierten Angelfischern in NRW ihr anstehendes, neues, geremmeltes Fischereigesetz - schade nur, dass auch wieder Angler drunter leiden müssen..

Thema DAFV:
Noch habt ihr die Chance, solchen "Pöstchensammlern" auf der HV des Rheinischen die Hölle heiss zu machen - wer  sich nicht wehrt, soll mit Beiträgen für den DAFV von nicht unter 100 Euro/Zahler/Jahr bestraft werden.......


PS:
Man sieht ja die große Akzeptanz, welche die Verbände geniessen ;-)
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1304&cHash=1f6679c8c2bebb3448b23d8ea1c6dab4

Wundert mich kaum mehr - Abstimmung mit den Füssen, aber auch mit ein paar Hanseln kann man ja alles beschliessen, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend ;-))........


----------



## chris760819 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Na ich glaube Thomas, es geht um die allgemeine Art von Leuten wie Dir, die Entscheidungsträger in den Vereinen und Verbänden immer wieder mit Anfragen zu "belästigen". Das scheint die einfach massiv zu stören. 

Die Frage ist nur wie es weitergeht und welche Alternative es zur jetzigen Situation gibt. Denn eins sollte klar sein. Einen Dachverband der die gesamte organisierte Anglerschaft in politischen, das Angeln betreffende Entscheidungen vertritt ist wichtig und notwendig. Das dies der jetzige Verband anscheinend nicht zu leisten vermag ist mehr als schlimm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Einen Dachverband der die gesamte organisierte Anglerschaft in politischen, das Angeln betreffende Entscheidungen vertritt ist wichtig und notwendig. Das dies der jetzige Verband anscheinend nicht zu leisten vermag ist mehr als schlimm.


Da sind wir uns vollkommen einig!!

Solange die organisierten Angelfischer aber weiter alles blind, dumpf und stumpf abnicken, was ihnen von ihren LV-Oberen vorgekaut wird, und nicht mal meutern, wenn ihre Kohle aus Rücklagen für einen solch unfähigen Bundesverband verschleudert wird, dann muss man wohl schlicht damit leben, dass die es nicht besser verdient haben.
Und daher der DAFV möglichst lange und möglichst teuer für möglichst wenig Leistung weiter bestehen sollte, bis das Angeln vollends komplett zureguliert wurde.........

Mit solch treuen Helfershelfern wie den NRW-Landesverbänden und ihrer dumpf/stumpf abnickenden Herde organisierter Angelfischer sollte das doch möglich werden, oder zumindest entsprechend gefördert werden können..


----------



## snofla (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Natürlich stört die es, das Thomas die nervt. Wenn man die Informationen nicht von hier bekommen hätte, wovon dann?
 Ich kann nur jedem Verein raten, aktiv zu werden informiert eure Mitglieder was mit den Beiträgen passiert.......die Antwort ist einfach....N I C H TS.....
Viele denken bei den Beiträgen an Versicherungen und so was..... das geht auch anders und sogar viel günstiger.


----------



## Tricast (11. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Na ich glaube Thomas, es geht um die allgemeine Art von Leuten wie Dir, die Entscheidungsträger in den Vereinen und Verbänden immer wieder mit Anfragen zu "belästigen". Das scheint die einfach massiv zu stören.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur wie es weitergeht und welche Alternative es zur jetzigen Situation gibt. Denn eins sollte klar sein. Einen Dachverband der die gesamte organisierte Anglerschaft in politischen, das Angeln betreffende Entscheidungen vertritt ist wichtig und notwendig. *Das dies der jetzige Verband anscheinend nicht zu leisten vermag ist mehr als schlimm.*




Der Vorgängerverband, der VDSF, hat es auch nicht geleistet! Aber es ist ja der VDSF nur mit anderem Namen. |kopfkrat

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich war gerade auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischereivereins Nordeifel.
> Als Redner war Reiner Gube vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband 1880 anwesend.
> Nach ein paar warmen Worten wie sehr er sich über die Einladung gefreut hat und über die tolle Fahrt in die Eifel bei dem schönen Wetter ging er kurz darauf ein, dass im Jahr 2015 schwierige Entscheidungen im Bezug auf den DAFV anstehen würden. In dem Zusammenhang gab er an, dass in "diesem" Internet dazu wohl recht anregend über den Sinn und Nutzen des DAFV diskutiert würde. Hier wurde dann von Ihm das AB erwähnt. Er habe am Ostersonntag ein Schreiben von einem Thomas Finkbeiner erhalten. Auf ein Schreiben von einem der Lügen verbreitet würde er aber nicht antworten.
> ...



  Hallo Danke für die Info.#h


  Ich frage mich was gegen eine kritische Hinterfragung spricht!:c
  Wovor haben die Verbände Angst?:c
  Journalismus ist etwas ganz wichtiges in einer Demokratie.
  Da scheinen Personen an der Führung zu sein die mit dieser Aufdeckung von Tatsachen nicht umgehen können.


  Wohin ein solcher Führungsstill führt, zeigt die Geschichte.#q



  Konservative misst :g


----------



## Lardivos (14. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier mal die Infos vom DAFV von der JHV LANDESFISCHEREIVERBANDES WESTFALEN UND LIPPE IN WERL:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischereiverbandes-westfalen-und-lippe-in-werl

Zum Schluß wird ausdrücklich die Beitragserhöhung und deren durchsetzung erwähnt, doch wofür, bleibt weiterhin ein Rätsel!


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gibt's schon was Neues aus der Rheinischen Gerüchteküche?
Anträge der Vereine müssten ja langsam eingegangen und in die Tagungsordnung eingeflossen sein.
Ist die schon raus? Weiss jemand was?



chris760819 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wie es weitergeht und welche Alternative es zur jetzigen Situation gibt.


_"Ich weiss nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird. 
Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll."
(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)_


----------



## kati48268 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nix an Infos so kurz vor dem Showdown am Wochenende?
 #c


----------



## ulli1958m (25. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

*Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hatte ja heute die Jahreshauptversammlung....hat jemand von Euch Infos zu den Themen die dort besprochen/abgestimmt wurden?*



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

noch nicht, krieg ich noch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Sodele, hier wieder nach Bericht eines Teilnehmers, ohne Verifizierung. 

Vorabbericht Mag Mai 2015

*JHV RheinischerFischereiverband*​Von knapp 600 Vereinen waren wohl nur ca. 40 vertreten, was den Stellenwert der Verbands"arbeit" für die Vereine eindeutig klar macht.

Warum die Vereine trotzdem den Verband bezahlen und dafür ihre organisierten Angelfischer abzocken, bleibt deren Geheimnis - ebenso, warum sich das die Zahler in den Vereinen von ihren Vereinsführungen und Delegierten gefallen lassen.

Die ganze Veranstaltung lief ohne große Diskussion ab - mit nur 2 kritischen Anmerkungen (abnicken at its best also...)..

Immerhin vermerkte der eine oder andere recht amüsiert die Erklärung von Rainer Gube, wieso er so umgeschwenkt ist von seiner zutreffenden Beschreibung des DAFV (dass es der S.. graust, siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4321178#post4321178 und http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4319362#post4319362 ) zu seinem jetzigen Votum für den Verbleib in der Trümmertruppe..

Weil sich ja laut Gube seit Jahreswechsel so viel positiv geändert hätte, wie z. B. Austritt aus der CIPS und keine Veranstaltung mehr von Fischen (was aber schon zur HV des DAFV klar war, vor seinem Bericht, wir berichteten...)..
Ebenso hätte sich im Präsidium des DAFV einiges zum Positiven geändert (leider hat er nicht beschrieben was genau (ok. würde mir auch nix einfallen). Vermutlich meinte er, weil er selber nun da mitmischen will als Referent für Behinderte?? Pöstchensammler??)..

Die Anträge wurden mehrheitlich abgenickt, der Verbleib im DAFV ebenso wie dass man gegen eine Beitragserhöhung stimmen würde, diese aber notfalls aus Rücklagen der organisierten Angelfischer des Rheinischen bezahlen würde (statt diese für diese Angelfischer zu verwenden, wofür sie ja mal gedacht waren..) - schluckte die Delegiertenschafherde alles widerstandslos..

Dass es je nach HV des DAFV wg. Kündigung noch eine außerordentliche HV dieses Jahr geben könne bzw. bei "kritischer Betrachtung" der "Arbeit" des DAFV (wenn die jetzt schon so schlafen und ohne jeden faktischen Grund so wegen eines Ämtchens umfallen wie Rainer Gube, wer soll denn in der Truppe "kritisch betrachten") die Kündigung bei der nächstens HV wieder auf der Tagesordnung stehen könnte (womit die dann mindestens 2 weitere Jahresbeiträge dem DAFV für nix in den Rachen geworfen hätten), wurde zumindest angemerkt bzw. festgehalten.

In der konkreten Arbeit verhält sich der Rheinische ähnlich wie der DAFV:
Es gab ein neues Logo...........


Statt dass man den Weg des erkrankten Vorsitzenden Sollbach weiter verfolgte, aus dem DAFV rauszukommen, nutzte also die stellvertretende Vorsitzende Rohmann und der Umfaller und Pöstchensammler Gube die Erkrankung von Sollbach, das Präsidium umzudrehen und die Delegiertenschafherde die Rücknahme der Kündigung abnicken zu lassen.

Den organisierten Angelfischern beim Rheinischen würde ich für ihr blindes abnicken auch einen Bundesverbandsbeitrag von mindestens 50/Euro/Jahr/Zahler gönnen - diese Schafherde hats nicht besser verdient...

Vor allem angesichts dessen, wie oft der Rheinische inzwischen schon immer wieder  umgefallen ist seit der ersten VDSF-Fusionsversammlung (wo sie noch gegen die Fusion stimmten, auf der zweiten dann dafür..).

Neben Brandenburg und Sachsen auf der Ex-DAV-Seite ("Erpressung" und umfallen) sind damit die vom Rheinischen nicht nur  mit die Hauptverantwortlichen für die (Kon)Fusion, sondern auch dafür, dass diese DAFV-Trümmertruppe weiter zum Schaden von Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein agieren kann.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Scheixxe!  #q


----------



## Jose (25. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

rheinland, 365 tage karneval, alles Pappnasen #q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ich könnt garnicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte .......#d#d#d


----------



## cxppx19xx (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nicht ärgern, nur wundern. Obwohl wundern nun auch nicht mehr.

Schaut man sich die Mechanismen der Verbände an, so stellt man schnell fest :
was interressiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern.
Ich finde es "belustigend" das hier dem DAFV weiter Geld in den Rachen geworfen wird
für nicht erbrachte und nicht zu erwartende Leistungen.

Diese Deligierten wollen sich alle "FÜR" die "Interessen der Angler" "einsetzen",
was dabei herum kommt sehen wir ja zum X-ten mal. :vik: 

Das nennen diese dann bestimmt "vertrauensbildende Maßnahmen" :q 
Wann wollen Sie diesen Worten denn Taten folgen lassen ? #6

Mund abputzen, weiter machen Angeln gehen. :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Nicht ärgern, nur wundern. Obwohl wundern nun auch nicht mehr.



Weder ärgern noch wundern - inzwischen bin ich bald soweit, der abnickenden Schafherde der organisierten Angelfischer alles Schlechte wie den DAFV wirklich zu gönnen - sie wollens ja wohl wirklich so (nur ca. 40 von knapp 600 Vereinen anwesend - UNGLAUBLICH!).
NICHT BESSER VERDIENT!


----------



## Santa83 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder ärgern noch wundern - inzwischen bin ich bald soweit, der abnickenden Schafherde der organisierten Angelfischer alles Schlechte wie den DAFV wirklich zu gönnen - sie wollens ja wohl wirklich so (nur ca. 40 von knapp 600 Vereinen anwesend - UNGLAUBLICH!).
> NICHT BESSER VERDIENT!



Das spiegelt nur die Politikverdrossenheit der Gesamtbevölkerung wieder.

Gerade habe ich auf einer Newsseite einen Artikel gelesen, der Aussagte das 80% aller Befragten sich von der Politik nicht verstanden fühlen. Trotzdem wählen die bei jeder Wahl immer schön brav dasselbe... Wenn sie denn überhaupt hingehen...

Bei der Verbandspolitik scheint es mir genauso zu sein...


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

da war der Agent des AB wohl so sehr mit dem mitschreiben beschäftigt, dass er gar keine Zeit hatte sich zu Wort zu melden mit seiner kritischen Auffassung. Ich habe niemanden gehört, der grundsätzliche Bedenken vorgebracht hätte. 

Wer auf der Versammlung das Maul nicht auf bekommt, sollte sich dann auch anschließend nicht als der Rächer der Enterbten aufspielen, das ist für mich das allerletzte.

Ich war auch vor Ort und habe dem Verfahren so wie es vorgestellt wurde zugestimmt. 
Einfach so, weil ich es für die beste Lösung ansehe die zur Zeit zur Diskussion steht. Ich hätte auch für einen endgültigen Verbleib im Bundesverband gestimmt. Das wurde so von meinem Verein auch mitgetragen und zwar sehr.
deutlich.
Eine Organisation auf Bundesebene ist erforderlich, auch wenn ich mir eine bessere Truppe vorstellen könnte.

Den Ablauf der Veranstaltung sehe ich richtig dargestellt. Man kann aber den Begriff Schafherde oder Abnicker durch den Begriff "sehr deutliche Mehrheit" ersetzen.

Den Delegierten hat auch keiner was versprochen bei der Abstimmung. In einer Demokratie ist es nun einmal so, dass die Mehrheit sich durchsetzt mit ihrer Meinung. 
Das muss man als Minderheit auch akzeptieren können ohne die Delegierten als Deppen hinzustellen.

Vor allen Dingen hätte ich meine Meinung auch dann abgegeben, wenn alle anderen dagegen gewesen wären.

Eines steht aber fest, Im Rheinischen stehen alle Ampeln Richtung Bundesverband wieder auf grün. Ein Umstand den ich sehr begrüsse, und den ich wo immer möglich im Verband vertreten habe. Die Masse der Vereine in unserer Region sieht das übrigens genauso.

Was mir an den Feldzügen des Herrn F...beiner etwas fehlt, ist die Alternative. Selbst wenn wir alle fischereilichen Organisationen morgen auflösen, haben wir immer noch die selben Menschen vor uns.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wieso schreibst Du mich denn nicht aus?


Und ja, es fehlt eine Alternative - aber ohne Bundesverband wäre in meinen Augen immer noch besser als mit dieser Trümmertruppe, nur weils keine Alternative gibt..

Kann man anders sehen und abstimmen, muss ich aber weder verstehen noch gut heissen - und tue das auch nicht.

Und ja, das Schlimmste ist auch für mich, dass keiner da richtig das Maul aufgemacht hat, obwohls viele Kritiker gibt.

Und das wiederum rechtfertigt für mich mehr als sonst etwas die Begriffe Schafherde und Abnicker.

Ich kann damit leben, wenn jemand wie Du das aus Überzeugung macht (wobei ich da schlicht von mangelnder Information ausgehe), nicht aber wenn jemand gegen seine Überzeugung sein Maul hält oder gar gegen seine Überzeugung stimmt (was auch da passiert ist...)..

Da sind wir uns absolut einig!

Und am schlimmsten finde ich das Verhalten von Vize Gube mit einer in meinen Augen absolut lächerlichen Argumentation.

Weil er Fakten seit in seinem Jahresbericht vollkommen richtig beschriebenen hat zur Situation des DAFV ("dass es der S.. graust - noch mehr als vorher"), und das alles zu dem Zeitpunkt schon bekannt waren, bevor das gedruckt wurde (seit HV DAFV)..

Auch da hast Du wieder recht:
Es sind schlicht die falschen Leute an der Macht - und wahrscheinlich hast Du auch recht, dass genau die wieder auch in einer möglichen Neuorganisation die Finger wieder am Drücker hätten..

Aber es bestände wenigstens die Chance auf Besserung, die mit diesem DAFV und den ihn tragenden Abnickerverbänden und Strukturen definitiv NICHT gegeben ist.



PS:


> Eine Organisation auf Bundesebene ist erforderlich, *auch wenn ich mir eine bessere Truppe vorstellen könnt*e.


Besser?
Kaum eine schlimmere jedenfalls - und da beziehe ich BUND, NABU und PETrA aus Anglersicht schon mit ein..

Bitte erklär mir doch einmal, was der BV konkret seit seinem Bestehen seit 2 Jahren positiv für Angler oder Angeln getan oder auch nur versucht hat, für fast 3 Millionen  Beitragsgelder in der Zeit.

Peta totschweigen, Tierschutzgesetz über alles, Richtlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln, die nicht mit dem BMF abgestimmt wurden, so dass auf den FA immer noch die altern VDSF-Maßgaben liegen, finanzielles Desaster, kein Dementieren der Aussagen des damaligen GF Spahn (Angeln nur zur Ernährung, jeder maßige Fisch ist zu entnehmen, Wettangeln heissen heute Gemeinschafts- oder Hegeangeln etc.), und, und, und... - war sonst noch was Anglerrelevantes?

Und warum soll man dafür einen Fischereiverband bezahlen?

Das mit Verboten und Angler drangsalieren kriegt PETrA doch hoffentlich noch etwas  besser hin, dafür müssen dann aber wenigstens Angler und organisierte Angelfischer nix bezahlen.


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,


da sind wir uns trotz aller  unterschiedlicher Standpunkte doch sehr nahe.

Bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher, könnte ich deinen Beitrag im grossen und ganzen unterschreiben.

Was ich wirklich gefressen habe, sind Leute die nur hintenrum mit ihrer Meinung herauskommen. Ich bin selber Mitglied in diversen Vorständen. Auf der Sitzung kriegt keiner das Maul auf, trotz Nachfrage. Dann kommt der gleiche zu seinem Verein zurück und erzählt rum, der Sneep der macht da was er will, wir Delegierten werden gar nicht mehr gefragt.


Es ist sicher nicht jedem gegeben, vor einer Verbandsversammlung zu sprechen. Aber 3 Sätze um seine Meinung kund zu tun sollte jeder auf die Reihe kriegen.
Sonst ist er da als Delegierter fehl am Platz.

Man muss im übrigen auch nicht überall beliebt sein.

sneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> Man muss im übrigen auch nicht überall beliebt sein.


So seh ich das auch - vor allem nicht bei so unfähigen Verbanditen (ich kanns halt nicht lassen, bei so viel Unfähigkeit und Unwillen, sich konkret für Angler und das Angeln einzusetzen.)..

*Aber mir fehlt immer noch auch nur ein Argument, ein Punkt, für den wir den DAFV brauchen sollten:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> 
> > Eine Organisation auf Bundesebene ist erforderlich, *auch wenn ich mir eine bessere Truppe vorstellen könnt*e.
> ...



Ist ja noch beliebig erweiterbar:
Etat Europaarbeit wurde auf 2.500 Euro/Jahr zusammen gestrichen - damit Lobbyarbeit machen?
Lächerlich!
Oder jemand anderer Meinung!

Dafür auch noch Geld für die behinderten Angler streichen....

Aber von einem repräsentativeren Bau in Berlin träumen....

Könnte ich noch beliebig lange weiterführen...

Ein einziger Punkt, in dem der DAFV etwas KONKRET für Angler oder das Angeln getan hat, würde mir für den Anfang schon mal reichen...

*UND TROTZ DEM ALLEM WILL DER RHEINISCHE TROTZDEM WEITER GENAU DIESEN DAFV UND AUCH NOCH MEHR GELD DAFÜR BEZAHLEN!!!*


*HALLO WACH!!!!!!!!!!*

Und:


Sneep schrieb:


> Man muss im übrigen auch nicht überall beliebt sein.


So seh ich das auch - vor allem nicht bei so unfähigen Verbanditen (ich kanns halt nicht lassen, bei so viel Unfähigkeit und Unwillen, sich konkret für Angler und das Angeln einzusetzen.)..




PS:


Sneep schrieb:


> Den Ablauf der Veranstaltung sehe ich richtig dargestellt.


Danke dafür (weil ich ja eigentlich immer lüge laut Verbanditenmeinung ;-))), ich versuche immer nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen die Fakten darzustellen - wenn ich aber die nicht hart kommentieren würde, hätte ich schon lange ein Magengeschwür..........


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da war der Agent des AB wohl so sehr mit dem mitschreiben beschäftigt, dass er gar keine Zeit hatte sich zu Wort zu melden mit seiner kritischen Auffassung. Ich habe niemanden gehört, der grundsätzliche Bedenken vorgebracht hätte.
> 
> ...




Es fehlt die Alternative??  #q

Vor einiger Zeit hattet ihr eine Alternative. Nannte sich DAV.
Diese Alternative habt ihr selber nach Walhalla geschickt.
Und nun Fragst Du nach einer Alternative?

Ihr unterstützt mit eurem Geld also lieber Vereine/ Verbände die nichts taugen statt evtl. selber eine Alternative aufzubauen?

Krank...

Wieso steckt ihr euch mit eurem Geld dann keine Zigarre an? Genauso sinnvoll.
Unterschied...ihr habt wenigsten noch die Zigarre statt anderen ein 6 Sterne Menü zu finanzieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wenn die Alternative fehlt,kann ich mein Geld ja auch gleich in einen NL Vispas investieren.Da wäre das Geld nämlich weitaus besser aufgehoben.

Die hiesige Verbandspolitik(egal ob LV oder BV)  hab ich nämlich mittlerweile genauso nötig wie einen Kropf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn die Alternative fehlt,kann ich mein Geld ja auch gleich in einen NL Vispas investieren.Da wäre das Geld nämlich weitaus besser aufgehoben.


Gute Alternative zumindest für westliche NRWler.....


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das Argument der "fehlenden Alternative" ist ja so ziemlich das einzige, welches noch von LVs gebracht wird, um für den Verbleib im DAFV zu stimmen.
 Und ich muss zugeben, damit haben sie ja nicht ganz unrecht. Es ist keine in Sicht.

 Wenn man diese Strategie jedoch fährt, muss das doch auch Konsequenzen haben.
 2 Jahre lang hat der BV nix gemacht. 
 "Kritisch beobachtet" von den LVs.
_Was _soll/muss sich aber _wie_ ändern, damit es irgendwann auch mal eine Bundes- & EU-weit agierende Interessenvertretung gibt?

 Da gibt es keine Fragen, keine Forderungen, keine Pläne, keine Strategie, keine Konsequenzen... seitens der LVs.
 Man lässt Frau Dr. samt Trümmertruppe einfach weiter agieren wie bisher.
 Einzige Änderung: sie bekommen sogar noch mehr Knete für's Nixtun.

 Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass dieser BV noch eine Chance bekommen soll -und dieser Meinung darf man ja ruhig sein, auch wenn ich eine andere habe- , dann muss diese "Chance" doch auch definiert werden:
_Was muss bis wann durch den DAFV abgearbeitet/angegangen sein?_
_Wer evaluiert die Arbeitsergebnisse?_
_Welche Konsequenzen schreibt man fest, bei nochmaliger Nichterfüllung?_

 Da kommt nix seitens der LVs!
 Einzelne hatten ja bereits Fragen-/Forderungskataloge, die komplett ignoriert wurden.
 Konsequenzen: Keine! Aber mehr Kohle.

 Hier stehen die Landesverbände selbst gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern in der Verantwortung!


----------



## gründler (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich find es gut das die alle ihren Gott haben der sie melkt.

Mal schauen was ab Morgen Abend so in Starnberg durchn Raum/Hotel erzählt wird :g

So einige Sätze von hier ausn AB sollte man doch zu hören bekommen. |rolleyes



#h


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Aus Mangel an Alternativen wird also ein Verband finanziert der auf Dauer das Grab der Angler ist?  

Die Alternative besteht doch darin, dass jeder einzelne LV  selber bei EU und im Bund vorstellig wird.
Was unter anderem einige LV bereits machen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aus Mangel an Alternativen wird also ein Verband finanziert der auf Dauer das Grab der Angler ist?



Ist doch praktisch,unter dem Mantel der Mitgliederfinanzierten Alternativlosigkeit lebt und fehlwirtschaftet es sich doch (noch) prima,so muss man nicht in Arbeit, Ideen und Mühen investieren,muss nichts neues wagen und bekommt auch noch Beitragsgelder hinterher
geworfen.

Das Geschäftsmodell werde ich Jobtechnisch mal meinem Vorstand und dem Aufsichtsrat näherbringen..wenig bis 0 Leistung erbringen aber dafür Kohle der Kundschaft kassieren und das als Alternativlos verklickern


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nun fehlen uns hier noch Infos zu dem 3ten Verband:
Westfälische Angelfischer
Ist niemand an Board, der was zu diesem sagen kann?
Beitragshöhe generell, Position zum Bundesverband, Beschlüsse dazu,...

Und gibt es evtl. auch Infos zu dem 4ten?


kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch mindestens ein kleinerer Verband, der nicht zu dem zuletzt genannten Dachverband gehört:
> Angler- & Gewässerschutzbund NRW


----------



## Lardivos (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo zusammen,

hier schonmal eine Info vom rheinischen mit Quelle:

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1315&cHash=979b945013856a2566aa56706cb70c5b


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Zum Vergleich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4332325&postcount=92


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> Eine Organisation auf Bundesebene ist erforderlich, auch wenn ich mir eine bessere Truppe vorstellen könnte.
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Was mir an den Feldzügen des Herrn F...beiner etwas fehlt, ist die Alternative.



Dass die organisierten Angler die Macht hätten, etwas zu ändern steht außer Frage. Genauso, wie die Tatsache dass eine Gruppe immer Führung braucht um etwas zu Stande zu bringen. Die "Führung", hier die Vorsitzenden von Vereinen und Verbänden, kommt dieser Aufgabe nicht angemessen nach.
Wenn "Ihr" Funktionäre den Anglern reinen Wein einschenkt und gegen den BV argumentiert, habt Ihr auch die Mehrheit hinter Euch. Genau so wie das jetzt der Fall ist, wo Ihr Pro DAFV argumentiert. Es ist nicht legitim, die Verantwortung für mangelhafte Angelpolitik an diejenigen weiterzugeben, deren Vertreter ihr sein wollt. Denn genau dafür, Verantwortung übernehmen und die Gelder der Mitglieder sinnvoll anlegen, seid ihr - verdammt noch mal - gewählt worden.

Ich verkneife mir hier die Frage, wozu ein BV nötig ist. Das wurde schon zigmal durchgekaut und ist hier off topic. 

Auf die Palme bringt mich die Frage nach der Alternative.
*Ihr, die Landesverbände, seid die Alternative.*

Die enormen Summen, die Ihr in einen im besten Falle wirkungslosen BV pumpt, in einem Fond angelegt und per LV-Vertretern in einem Ausschuß verwaltet und verteilt, würden nicht nur jedem LV wesentlich mehr einbringen, sondern könnte auch noch zielgerichtet für Aktionen pro Angler eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

ich bin nicht der Landesverband, noch arbeite ich zur Zeit auf Verbandsebene. Ich bin dort als Vertreter meines Vereins und versuche die Interessen meines Vereins durchzusetzen.
Das Mandat unserer Mitglieder war in dieser Frage genau so eindeutig wie das Ergebnis  der Abstimmung auf der HV.

Also vermutlich alles Mitglieder einer Schafherde. 

Es gibt manche Sache durchzukämpfen, hinter der man selber nicht 100% steht. Das war in diesem Fall nicht so. 

Die Landesverbände als Alternative zum Bundesverband? Seit wann das denn.  Die sind doch hier nicht besser weggekommen als der Bundesverband. 

Was dabei herauskäme,  wenn ein Duzend  Verbände sich um die übergeordnete Ebene kümmert, kann man in NRW schön beobachten. Drei Landesverbände, aber zur Zusammenarbeit mit Aussenstehenden Gruppen wird ein Oberverband gebildet der das macht. Ganz einfach, weil jedes Schreiben zuerst innerhalb von 3 zerstrittenen Landesverbänden abgestimmt werden muss.

*Strukturen baut man nicht nach Personallage, sondern nach Zweckmäßigkeit. Die Personen sind in einigen Jahren so wie so andere.
*
Zweckmäßig wäre *ein* Landsverband in NRW und ein Bundesverband. Dann sind auch die Kompetenzen klar, denn alle andere Gruppierungen mit denen wir es zu tun haben sind genau so gegliedert.

Ich schaffe doch keinen Bundesverband ab, nur weil es alles andere als gut läuft. In der Beurteilung sind wir uns sehr nahe, wobei ich bestrebt bin ein Mindestniveau nicht zu unterschreiten und nicht so viel mit Pünktchen zu arbeiten.

So schlecht der jetzige Bundesverband sein mag, wir können es uns nicht leisten, in der jetzigen Zeit auf Bundesebene nicht vertreten zu sein. 

Ich stelle mir gerade die Sondersitzung der 9 Landesverbände im Rahmen der LfBS (Landesverbände für Bundesangelegenheiten)vor, auf der ein Schreiben  gegen das Verbot von Angelblei erarbeitet wird.

Das möchte ich lieber nicht erleben.

Auch dass die Geiz ist geil Mentalität mittlerweile  über die Verbandszugehörigkeit entscheidet, kann es doch nicht sein. 

Da wird wegen 1-2  Euro Differenz der Verband gewechselt.
So züchten wir uns zwar niedrige Beiträge, aber auch weniger Leistungen. Diese Differenzen ensprechen wahrscheinlich gerade mal dem Gegenwert der in NRW verfütterten Boilies in der 1. Maiwoche.

SnEEP


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> So schlecht der jetzige Bundesverband sein mag, wir können es uns nicht leisten, *in der jetzigen Zeit auf Bundesebene nicht vertreten zu sein. *


Begrfeifs endlich:
Man ist mit dieser DAFV-Trümmertruppe NICHT im Bund vertreten ..

Die sind nur da, machen aber nix......

Bzw. wenn, nur anglerfeindliche Schexxxx - siehe Spahn.......



> So züchten wir uns zwar niedrige Beiträge, aber auch weniger Leistungen.


Wer für Nulleistung weniger zahlen will ist nur clever - die bringen jetzt keine Leistung, dann kanns auch nicht weniger Leistung geben - nur anglerfeindliche Minusleistung - wer die zahlen will:
Bitte.........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, es fehlt eine Alternative - aber ohne Bundesverband wäre in meinen Augen immer noch besser als mit dieser Trümmertruppe, nur weils keine Alternative gibt..
> 
> Kann man anders sehen und abstimmen, muss ich aber weder verstehen noch gut heissen - und tue das auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Aktuelle, mit ca. 3 Millionen für die letzten 2 Jahre finanzierte , DAFV-Großtaten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4333884#post4333884


----------



## Darket (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Man ist mit dieser DAFV-Trümmertruppe NICHT im Bund vertreten ..



Doch ist man. Ich lese hier (und nicht nur hier) gerne zu dem Thema mit und bin mit vielem d'accord. Also was die anglerische Bundespolitik angeht. Aber gänzlich unabhängig davon wie schlecht der Bundesverband auch immer arbeiten mag: Er existiert. Ich glaube Sneep so zu verstanden zu haben, dass es genau darum geht. Denn so lange wie er existiert, erhält man zumindest das theoretische Potenzial der politischen Einflussnahme aufrecht. Wie hier ja öfter mal mit der rhetorischen Holzkeule (die ich als Stilmittel  durchaus zu schätzen weiß) betont wird, hat Frau Happach-Kasan nun nicht gerade so etwas wie anglerischen Stallgeruch. Aber sie saß im Bundestag und kennt entsprechend Leute. Das ist jetzt bei Leibe kein Versuch der Verteidigung für irgendetwas oder irgendwen, aber ich glaube der Umstand, dass der Bundesverband existiert, noch dazu mit einer entsprechend vernetzten Ex-Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages an der Spitze, erhält für eine gewisse Zeit zumindest den Eindruck aufrecht, dass da jemand sein könnte, den man nicht einfach übergeht.

Der Umstand, dass dieser Eindruck nicht von Dauer sein kann und sich früher oder später sogar ins Gegenteil verkehrt, wenn er nicht wenigstens zuweilen mal handfeste Bestätigung findet, ist dabei aber natürlich nicht zu leugnen. Ich glaube die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen beziehen sich dabei in erster Linie darauf, dass keine Einigkeit darüber besteht, ob der Punkt bereits erreicht ist, an dem der Bundesverband von politischer Seite noch ansatzweise ernst genommen wird oder nicht (unabhängig davon, ob diese Einschätzung dann korrekt ist oder nicht).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

*Bitte erklär mir doch einmal, was der BV konkret seit seinem Bestehen seit 2 Jahren positiv für Angler oder Angeln getan oder auch nur versucht hat, für fast 3 Millionen Beitragsgelder in der Zeit.*



> Aber sie saß im Bundestag und kennt entsprechend Leute.


Hinterbänklerin einer nicht mehr vertretenen Partei und Gentechniklobbyistin - das wird den organisierten Angelfischern sicher viel nützen (passt aber, dass die LVler in ihrer "Weisheit" sie sich so jemand vom LSFV-SH aufschwatzen liessen) ....

Wie gesagt:
Zahlt den DAFV, und am besten noch viel mehr - nicht besser verdient...

Schliesslich unternehmen die Landesverbände nicht nur nichts gegen diese Anglerfeindlichkeit und Inkompetenz des Bundesverbandes, sie wollen dafür den organisierten Angelfischern auch noch mehr Kohle rauszocken.......

Das ist seitens der LV mindestens genauso anglerfeindlich wie das elende Treiben des DAFV.........

Um von  den Schafen wegzukommen, verweise ich daher mal auf das Sprichwort, das so anfängt:
Nur die dümmsten Kälber............................

Im Falle NRW (Thema hier) also mal zumindest sicher Westfalen/Lippe und die ständigen Umfaller vom Rheinischen mit dem - nennen wirs mal "Schönredner" - Gube, der erst im Januar Dinge erfahren haben will, die schon seit der DAFV-HV im November bekannt waren und deshalb seine Meinung jetzt geändert hat..

Wer solche Vertreter hat, wird eben ge- ähhh sorry, "ver"treten.........

Ich wünsch den NRWlern (nicht den Anglern, den organisierten Angelfischern da) aus ganzem Herzen einen Beitrag von mindestens 50/Euro/Zahler/Jahr für ihren geliebten DAFV............


----------



## Blauzahn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...
> Zweckmäßig wäre *ein* Landsverband in NRW und ein Bundesverband. Dann sind auch die Kompetenzen klar, denn alle andere Gruppierungen mit denen wir es zu tun haben sind genau so gegliedert.
> ...



#6
und nicht nur in NRW.
Denn nur wenn Strukturen wie Kompetenzen klar sind, kann es vorwärts gehen und man könnte, wenn sich die LV einig sind, auch ganz ohne BV zielführend auf politischer Ebene in Bund und EU pro Angeln agieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> und nicht nur in NRW.


Darum gehts aber hier im Thread......

Davon ab - Kompetenz ist doch klar, oder nicht:
0


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nicht der Landesverband, noch arbeite ich zur Zeit auf Verbandsebene. Ich bin dort als Vertreter meines Vereins und versuche die Interessen meines Vereins durchzusetzen.
> Das Mandat unserer Mitglieder war in dieser Frage genau so eindeutig wie das Ergebnis  der Abstimmung auf der HV.
> ...



4 LV Kollege nicht 3

Rheinischer
LV aus Münster
LV aus Hagen
Und der AGSB

:vik:

Und nun einen LV daraus machen? Neee lass mal im Hagener LV kann man wenigsten noch an LV Hegefischen teilnehmen. 
Dagegen sperrt sich der LV aus Münster komplett.  

Teilnahmen an andere Wettfischen ähm Hegefischen werden ebenso vom LV aus Münster nicht unterstützt, nicht mal die Informationen/ Einladungen werden weitergeleitet.


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Darket schrieb:


> Er existiert.


Die bloße Existenz ist doch keine Interessenvertretung. 

 Nicht mal eine potentielle, wie die letzten realen(!) 2 Jahre der Existenz mit Mittelverbrennung von rund 3Mio. € gezeigt haben.
 Nichts ist passiert.

 Und solange die LVs Mutti & die Trümmertruppe einfach machen lassen, wird auch nichts passieren.
 Da fehlt es schon an einer klaren Aufgabenbeschreibung, an Zielen, an Aufträgen, an Evaluation & Revision, an... allem.
 Die LVs fordern ja nichts ein, dann wird auch nichts geliefert.

 Es wird ja nicht mal das Minimum geliefert, was aus der Eigenverwaltung kommen muss und sogar (von Teilen) eingefordert wird; Zahlen z.B.
 Ernsthaft: worauf gründet eure Hoffnung, dass sich da etwas bessern wird??? #c

 Was nützt eine Ex-MdB, wenn niemand mehr der eine Tür aufmacht?!
 Unter Lobbyarbeit im Bund verstehen die einen "parlamentarischen Abend" zu dem 5 Hinterbänkler kommen um sich durchzufuttern.
 Wer wissen möchte, wie Lobbyarbeit tatsächlich läuft und auch funktioniert, gibt das einfach mal bei Google ein und findet Berichte, Filme, etc. ohne Ende.

 Jeder Marketingstudent im Praxissemester würde mehr bewegen, als der DAFV in den letzten 2 Jahren geleistet hat.

 Nochmal: worauf gründet eure Hoffnung, dass sich da etwas bessern wird??? #c


----------



## Santa83 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die LVs fordern ja nichts ein, dann wird auch nichts geliefert.



Dann fangen wir doch mal damit an. Wenn ich lese, das von 600 Vereinen nur 40 Deligierte zur Versammlung des Rheinischen geschickt hat, wird mir schlecht!
Es gehört meiner Meinung nach in die Satzung eines jeden Angelvereins, auch in unsere, das der Vorstand verpflichtet ist zu jeder Versammlung seines LVs Deligierte zu schicken.

Die sollen dann auf jeder LV Versammlung immer wieder die Interessen der Anglerschaft formulieren. Dem LV muss immer wieder klar gemacht werden, das er nicht seine eigenen Interessen, sondern die Interessen der Angler vertritt. Wer die Musik bezahlt, bestimmt was gespielt wird!

Haben die Vereine ihre Forderungen formuliert, gibt es auch für den LV offen ersichtliche Bewertungskriterien für ihre Arbeit. Danach werden dann bei der nächsten Vorstandswahl die Stimmen verteilt, bzw. einzelne Personen gewählt oder eben nicht gewählt.

Nur so sehe ich eine Chance den LV langsam auf Spur zu bringen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur Naiv und es bringt gar nichts. Ich weiß es nicht. Aber nur da zu sitzen und zu meckern bringt ganz sicher nichts...


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Nicht mal eine potentielle, wie die letzten realen(!) 2 Jahre der Existenz mit Mittelverbrennung von rund 3Mio. € gezeigt haben.
> Nichts ist passiert.



Wie gesagt, das glaube ich gern. Liest man ja nicht nur hier. Die Frage ist doch aber wie der Bundesverband von politischer Seite gesehen wird. Glaubt man da, dass das eine Institution ist, mit der man bei der politischen Entscheidungsfindung rechnen muss, Selbst wenn das von innen betrachtet nicht realistisch ist? Ich weiß es tatsächlich nicht. Aber wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, meinte Sneep genau das: Wenn gar keiner da ist, der eventuell politisch tätig werden könnte, muss von Seiten der Entscheidungsträger nicht einmal überlegt werden, wem man vielleicht mit diesem oder jenem auf den Schlips tritt. 
Ich versuche hier weiß Gott nicht den Bundesverband zu verteidigen. Ich bin noch nicht lange Angler und offen gesagt ist mir auch die Kinnlade runtergefallen, als ich zum ersten mal gelesen habe, dass die Person, die an der Spitze des organisierten Angelns in D-Land steht, selbst gar nicht angelt. Allein das ist mir zutiefst suspekt und für mich vergleichbar mit den durch und durch korrumpierten "Arbeitnehmervertretern" in diversen Großkonzernen (Peter Hartz der alte Partylöwe lässt grüßen), die eigentlich keinerlei Kontakt mehr zu denjenigen haben, für die sie eigentlich einstehen sollten. Geschweige denn, dass sie wüssten was diese Leute bewegt. Ich will nur darauf raus, dass zumindest die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die bloße Existenz eines (zumindest dem Namen nach) Interessenverbands eventuell doch mehr BEdeutung hat, als manche glauben. Aber - und da bin ich völlig bei Dir - dieser Effekt nutzt sich früher oder später ab und verkehrt sich ins Gegenteil. Ob das bereits der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht. Was ich hier lese spricht aus meiner Sicht doch eher dafür.



> Hinterbänklerin einer nicht mehr vertretenen Partei und Gentechniklobbyistin - das wird den organisierten Angelfischern sicher viel nützen


Und ich habe mir extra jeden politisch tendenziösen Kommentar über ihre Partei verkniffen 
Aber natürlich war sie eine Hinterbänklerin. Wer wirklich mal politisch was zu melden hatte, wird doch als "Anschlussverwendung" (P. Rösler) nicht Präsidentin im DAFV. Aber nichts desto weniger hat sie in ihrer Zeit bestimmt mal ein paar wirklich wichtigen Leuten die Hand geschüttelt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass darin die Hoffnung bestand, sie dahin zu wählen.

Aber ich glaube das ist zu OT für diesen Thread hier. Sorry fürs Abschweifen, ich neige zuweilen dazu habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier geht es um die NRW- LV und nicht um den DAFV.  |supergri


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das fiel mir nach dem Schreiben dann auch wieder ein... |supergri


----------



## JourFX (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle schrieb bin ich grundsätzlich pro Verbände eingestellt. Ich glaube es muss welche geben.

Aber! Der Rheinische bietet auf seiner Internetseite ein Merkblatt an, was einem die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft aufzeigen soll. (http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...teile_Verbandsmitgliedschaft_fuer_Vereine.pdf). Unter 1. wird da geschrieben, das sie mit 40000 Mitgliedern eine starke Interessenvertretung für Angler gegenüber Politik und Umweltverwaltung sein wollen. Weiter heißt es das der jüngste politische Erfolg der Erlass des NRW-Landesumweltministeriums zum Angeln für Kinder unter 10 Jahren zu feiern wäre. In dem Dokument ist der Stand März 2015 genannt.
Informiert man sich ein wenig weiter über den Erlass, dann wird man schnell beim Landesfischereiverband Westfalen fündig. Dort heißt unter http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/news/kinderangeln_neu_geregelt.php "Durch Initiative des Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen und Lippe ist es Kindern unter 10 Jahren seit März 2010 erlaubt, in Begleitung von erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabern zu angeln."
Auf Position 1 in der Liste im März 2015 sich für die politische Leistung zu feiern, einen Erlass der im März 2010 in Kraft getreten ist, durchgesetzt zu haben, zeugt nicht unbedingt davon das man sich so richtig politisch reinhängt. Und dabei hab ich mich noch nichtmal damit befasst wer denn  von den beiden Verbänden nun wirklich die Initiative ergriffen hat den Erlass politisch durchzusetzen. In 5 Jahren gibt es nichts was man da aufführen kann? 

Ich bleibe trotzdem dabei das Verbände notwendig sind, aber das ist politisch schlicht zu wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das kommende Abknüppelgebot in Duisburg bei den Pachtverträgen könnte man mit anführen, Nachtangelverbot ist da auch schon im Gespräch...

Dass niemand Remmels anglerfeindlichen Äußerungen entgegentritt sondern man verbandsseitig noch so bescheuert ist, Angeln nur zur Verwertung mit zu propagieren..

Dass man PETrA und Konsorten die Medien überlässt und vor allem auch die Deutungshoheit.

Dass über die NABUmitgliedschaft des AGSB mit PETrA zusammen gegen die Jäger Front gemacht wird.

Endlos fortzuführen, diese "Erfolge"...

Ja, man könnte gute Verbände wirklich dringend brauchen - diese real existierenden braucht kein Angler - die sind nur für Abnicker aus der organisierten Angelfischerschaft, die nen Ausweis zum Markenkleben zu brauchen meinen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



JourFX schrieb:


> Unter 1. wird da geschrieben, das sie mit 40000 Mitgliedern eine starke Interessenvertretung für Angler gegenüber Politik und Umweltverwaltung sein wollen.



Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig,evtl.läuft das auch unter der Rubrik Wunschdenken.

Realität:
Anbiedern an den DAFV,vor Politik und Verwaltung den schweigenden Bückling machen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

'Ne echt starke Vertretung:thumbdown:


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Was macht denn die angebliche Gesprächsbereitschaft von Möhlenkamp & Co.?  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

grins - ich hab noch keine Einladung gekriegt (seit wann könnte man sich denn auch auf ein Wort von Verbanditen verlassen - siehe aktuell Umfaller Rheinischer...) - werd ich näxte Woche mal nachfragen bei denen, die Woche ist erst Mag fertig machen.


----------



## JourFX (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Sorry, aber jemandem der mich öffentlich als Bandit, also Gesetzloser bezeichnet, würde ich auch kein Interview geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dann sollen sie solche großspurige Behauptungen einfach lassen..

Aber in punkto Medienkompetenz sind sie sich dann wohl einig mit ihrer Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (und damals hatte ich ihr noch wochenlang beigestanden und sie in Schutz genommen von wg. viel Arbeit und Wahlkampf (auch ich kann mich also täuschen..)):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

Und im Gegensatz zur Süddeutschen (war das, glaube ich), die nicht mal nen Leserbrief von Frau Dr. abdruckt, was sie als "Beweis" für ihre Lobby"arbeit" angeführt hatte (das zum Thema, wie wichtig der DAFV genommen wird), würde ich immer mit all denen reden - nicht weil ich will (da würd ich dann lieber mit Anglern reden statt mit Anglerfeinden), aber weils mein Job ist, würd ich das natürlich machen.

Aber Du hast recht - sie brauchen Abnicker, die ihnen nach dem Mund reden, brav und kritiklos zahlen, im Bund wie in den Ländern - mit allem anderen können und wollen sie eher nicht umgehen..




PS:
Und glaub mir, wenn ich schreiben würde, was ich wirklich denke von deren "Arbeit", käm ich in Knast.......


----------



## JourFX (29. April 2015)

Da liegt aber genau der Hase im Pfeffer.
Ich würde niemals behaupten das sie keine Arbeit abliefern. Ich bin sogar davon überzeugt das sie sehr viele Stunden aufwenden. 
Ich fürchte nur das sie im Behördendschungel, bei Veranstaltungen mit repräsentativen Pflichten und beim Umweltschutz (für den Rheinischen wäre da wohl die Stiftung Wasserlauf und das Wanderfischprogramm zu nennen) zu viel Zeit lassen, so das der Angler, sicher nicht zu unrecht, das Gefühl bekommt: Die tun nix. 
Sind wir doch ehrlich, der Lachs und der Maifisch sind in NRW ganzjährig geschützt und gehen dem gemeinen 08/15-Angler am Arsch vorbei. Das ändert ja aber nicht das die Wiederansiedelung ein tolles Projekt ist und verdient hat nach vorne gebracht zu werden.

Ich bin der Meinung das sie offenbar auf zu vielen Hochzeiten tanzen und obendrein ******** delegieren. Das Vizepräsident Gube demnächst offenbar noch auf der Bundeshochzeit tanzen geht, macht's vermutlich nicht besser.


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



JourFX schrieb:


> Da liegt aber genau der Hase im Pfeffer.
> Ich würde niemals behaupten das sie keine Arbeit abliefern. *Ich bin sogar davon überzeugt das sie sehr viele Stunden aufwenden. *
> Ich fürchte nur das sie im Behördendschungel, bei Veranstaltungen mit repräsentativen Pflichten und beim Umweltschutz (für den Rheinischen wäre da wohl die Stiftung Wasserlauf und das Wanderfischprogramm zu nennen) zu viel Zeit lassen, so das der Angler, sicher nicht zu unrecht, das Gefühl bekommt: Die tun nix.
> Sind wir doch ehrlich, der Lachs und der Maifisch sind in NRW ganzjährig geschützt und gehen dem gemeinen 08/15-Angler am Arsch vorbei. Das ändert ja aber nicht das die Wiederansiedelung ein tolles Projekt ist und verdient hat nach vorne gebracht zu werden.
> ...



Woraus schliesst Du dies?

Desweiteren vermisch doch bitte nicht die Arbeit des DAFV mit der Arbeit diverser LV.
Der DAFV macht nichts. Kein Geld um überhaupt in einer Richtung aktiv zu werden.
Das dumme Blablabla bezüglich "Wasserrichtlinie" kommt ja nicht mal vom DAFV. Dahinter stecken anderen europäische Verbände und diverse LV.
Der DAFv hat überhauppt keine Fachleute dafür.

Zu den LV:
Sicherlich sind diverse Ansiedlungsprogramme lobenswert.
Aber nicht deren Hauptaufgabe ist.
Und wenn dann im gleichen Atemzug diverse LV Gewässersperrungen bzw. Streckensperrungen kritiklos hinnehmen...oder diese noch als Erfolg verkaufen wollen...
Anglern (organisierte) jegliche Unterstützung bei Anzeigen von PETA etc. verweigern..

Etc.

Gehören sie halt in die Schublade wo das AB sie einordnet.


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Bei der Verbandskritik differenziere ich.

Über den DAFV muss man nicht viel nachdenken; überflüssig, schädlich, anglerfeindlich, inkompetent bis ins Mark, peinlich, Geldverbrennung wie es schlimmer kaum geht...
"Alternativlos" war schon 2010 das Unwort des Jahres. Für Angler ist es dies 2015.
'Kein' Bundesverband wäre immer noch besser als 'dieser' Bundesverband, selbst wenn die Beiträge durch Angler weiterlaufen und irgendwelchen themenfremden Organisationen gespendet werden würden.

Bei den LVs muss man natürlich jeden einzelnen betrachten.
Scheinbar gilt aber für alle/viele:
Falsches Setzen der Prioritäten!
Naturschutz vor Angelei, Fehlende Basisbeteiligung, mangelhafte Transparenz, Akzeptanz des Status Quo bei gesetzlicher Regul... (besser) Strangulierung (genannt), vorauseilender Gehorsam gegenüber staatlicher Regulierungswut, vollkommen falsche Strategie gegenüber Angelgegnern, Praxisferne, vertreten von anglerfeindlichen Positionen (z.B. Angeln nur zur Verwertung), falsche Strategie bei der Vernetzung der Angelei in der Gesellschaft, fehlende Visionen,... und natürlich das vollkommen idiotische Festhalten am Bundesverband + gleichzeitigem totalen Wegsehens bei diesem.

Mitschuldig an diesen Zuständen sind selbstverständlich die Mitglieder (Vereinsvorstände), die keine Forderungen stellen, viel zu viel ab- & durchwinken, nicht mal zu Versammlungen erscheinen. Zu wenig Engagement, zu viel Desinteresse, zu wenig Köpfe mit frischen Ideen.

Und auch die Angler allgemein, die sich zu einem großen Teil einen feuchten Furz für funktionierende Interessenvertretung interessieren.

Ziemlich deprimierend dieses kaputte System.


----------



## JourFX (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das ist der NRW-Verbände-Thread. Ich beziehe mich an keiner Stelle auf den DAFV.
Kannst gerne wieder in irgendnem DAFV-Thread Gas geben und feststellen wie doof das alles ist. Hier im NRW-Thread stelle ich in den Raum das die Landesverbände viel Arbeit investieren. Ob sie die Themen im ausreichendem Maße angehen das auch du zufrieden bist kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich für meinen Teil finde die Umweltschutzbemühungen gut. Immer mehr Beschränkungen der normalen Angler finde ich hingegen selbstverständlich richtig doof und würde es begrüßen wenn dazu auch mal offensiv Stellung bezogen würde und auch mal politische Erfolge gefeiert werden könnten, die nicht 5 Jahre alt sind.

Darüber hinaus sind 4 Landesverbände und 1 Dachverband der NRW-Landesverbände so ungefähr 4 Verbände zu viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Man muss Prioritäten setzen - meine sind Angeln und Angler.

Wer als zahlender Angelfischer in einem Naturschutzverband wie bei den NRW-LV organisiert ist, wird ja wohl mit mindestens mit deren Naturschutz"arbeit" zufrieden sein müssen..

Da die ja eh nix für Angler oder das Angeln tun - bzw. eher noch dagegen.

Ich als Angler wünsche mir immer noch nen Anglerschutzverband, der sich gerne NACHFOLGEND auch um die Natur kümmern darf - die real existierenden, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Angelfischer kriegen aber keine Kohle von mir, nicht einen Cent.

Wer die trotzdem zahlen will, soll denen doch sein Geld hinterherschmeissen.

Dafür, dass sie nix für Angler oder das Angeln tun.


----------



## Santa83 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die trotzdem zahlen will, soll denen doch sein Geld hinterherschmeissen.



Wollen nicht, aber was sollen wir den machen? 
Mein Verein hat recht viele eigene Gewässer. Trotzdem haben von etwa 800 Mitgliedern 400 die Kanalkarte vom Verband. 
Was passieren würde, wenn der Verein aus dem Verband austreten würde und damit keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Kanalkarten hätte kannst du dir denken. 
Von den Vereinen, die keine eigenen Gewässer haben und auf die Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sind, rede ich erst gar nicht. 

Also, was sollen wir tun? Zeig uns den Ausweg aus diesem Dilemma!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Es gibt innerhalb dieses Systems keinen Ausweg, wenn man meint auf Leute angewiesen zu sein, denen man die Verbandsgewässer mit finanzieren muss.

Sorry, ich weiss, hilft Dir nicht.

Und zudem nutzt ihr vom Verein die Kanalangler ja auch aus, wenn die nur wegen Verbandskarten bei euch sind, die sie in Billigvereinen günstiger kriegen könnten, nur damit ihr nicht selber so viel  für euren Verein zahlen müsst. Und nehmt dafür in Kauf, einen Natur- statt einen Anglerschutzverband zu unterstützen. Unter "Solidarität" verstehe ich was anderes (was ja die Verbände immer einfordern und damit abzuzockende Kohle meinen):
Das eintreten für Angler und Angeln und eben nicht das nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand gucken..


Man opfert aber innerhalb dieser Organisationen gerade in NRW vernünftiges Angeln zukünftig für die jetzige, noch vorhandene, immer restriktivere Angelmöglichkeit.

Wer das (siehe Duisburg, Remmel, Forellenpuffs etc.) nicht sieht, darf sich nachher nicht beschweren, wenn Angeln nur noch mit Regeln möglich ist, die  Angeln eigentlich unmöglich machen.

Wie man innerhalb wenigstens anfangen und versuchen kann, Änderungen ins Spiel zu bringen, haben wir auch schon 2010 aufgeschrieben:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Knispel (30. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Santa83 schrieb:


> Was passieren würde, wenn der Verein aus dem Verband austreten würde und damit keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Kanalkarten hätte kannst du dir denken.
> Von den Vereinen, die keine eigenen Gewässer haben und auf die Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sind, rede ich erst gar nicht.
> 
> Also, was sollen wir tun? Zeig uns den Ausweg aus diesem Dilemma!



Denn machen diese 400 einen "Billigverein" ohne Gewässer auf und als Beitrag nur die DAFV+LV Abgabe. Treten in den LFV ein und alles ist beim alten ...


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



JourFX schrieb:


> Das ist der NRW-Verbände-Thread. Ich beziehe mich an keiner Stelle auf den DAFV.
> Kannst gerne wieder in irgendnem DAFV-Thread Gas geben und feststellen wie doof das alles ist. Hier im NRW-Thread stelle ich in den Raum das die Landesverbände viel Arbeit investieren. Ob sie die Themen im ausreichendem Maße angehen das auch du zufrieden bist kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich für meinen Teil finde die Umweltschutzbemühungen gut. Immer mehr Beschränkungen der normalen Angler finde ich hingegen selbstverständlich richtig doof und würde es begrüßen wenn dazu auch mal offensiv Stellung bezogen würde und auch mal politische Erfolge gefeiert werden könnten, die nicht 5 Jahre alt sind.
> 
> Darüber hinaus sind 4 Landesverbände und 1 Dachverband der NRW-Landesverbände so ungefähr 4 Verbände zu viel.



Du nach einem Beitrag von Thomas in dem er auf DAFV eingeht eingestiegen.
Sorry dann für meine nicht korrekte Zuordnung Deines Beitrages.


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Santa83 schrieb:


> Wollen nicht, aber was sollen wir den machen?
> Mein Verein hat recht viele eigene Gewässer. Trotzdem haben von etwa 800 Mitgliedern 400 die Kanalkarte vom Verband.
> Was passieren würde, wenn der Verein aus dem Verband austreten würde und damit keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Kanalkarten hätte kannst du dir denken.
> Von den Vereinen, die keine eigenen Gewässer haben und auf die Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sind, rede ich erst gar nicht.
> ...



Den Ausweg kennst Du doch.
Oder werdet "ihr" zum Abnicken gezwungen? 
Folter wird in den LV derzeit nicht angewendet.

Heisst:
Es würde viel bringen wenn jeder sein Wahlrecht wahrnimmt und auch sein Gehirn einschaltet. 
Nehmt denen die Macht.
Seit mündige Mitglieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den Ausweg kennst Du doch.
> Oder werdet "ihr" zum Abnicken gezwungen?
> Folter wird in den LV derzeit nicht angewendet.
> 
> ...


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man innerhalb wenigstens anfangen und versuchen kann, Änderungen ins Spiel zu bringen, haben wir auch schon 2010 aufgeschrieben:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Santa83 schrieb:


> Was passieren würde, wenn der Verein aus dem Verband austreten würde und damit keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Kanalkarten hätte kannst du dir denken.



Was passieren würde, wenn die Mehrheit der Vereine aus einem Verband austreten und keine Kanalkarten (alt. Karten für Verbandsgewässer) kaufen würden, kann man sich auch denken. 

Den Spruch " Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht ", kontere ich mit " Wer die Kapelle bezahlt, bestimmt die Musik".

Man muss nur den Mut haben, den Saal mal kurz zu verlassen. Die Kapelle spielt nicht ohne Gage in einem leeren Saal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Definiere kurz. Die Mehrzahl der Angler ist nun mal nicht bereit, 3-4 Jahre auf das Angeln zu verzichten, um die Verbände in die Enge zu treiben.



Je nach Lage in NRW auch machbar und hat dann mit Verzicht weiss Gott nichts mehr zu tun.

Weg vom dt.Verbandsunwesen und einer Gaga Rechtslage.Sowas kann nur ein Gewinn sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich wette jeden Betrag, dass es kein halbes Jahr dauert bis der Verband angekrochen kommt. Und zwar jeder Verband. 
Woher bitte sollen die die Kohle holen um die zum Teil auf Jahre festgelegten Verbindlichkeiten zu bezahlen ?

So ein Schritt erfordert jedoch eine Solidarität unter den Anglern, die niemals zu erreichen sein wird. Meine Frage ist daher rein hypothetisch.


----------



## Santa83 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den Ausweg kennst Du doch.
> Oder werdet "ihr" zum Abnicken gezwungen?
> Folter wird in den LV derzeit nicht angewendet.



Bitte noch einmal Katis Eingangspost lesen. 
Zusatzinfo: Kati und ich sind im selben Verein. 

Wir nicken nichts einfach ab! Wenn aber alle anderen das tun dann nützt es auch nichts, wenn wir Flagge zeigen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Flagge zeigen nützt IMMER!!

Und Rosinante satteln auch, selbst wenn Windmühlen nicht weichen wollen - am Ende fallen sie doch.

Venceremos!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Santa83 schrieb:


> ... Wenn aber alle anderen das tun dann nützt es auch nichts, wenn wir Flagge zeigen. ..



Doch, denn dann habt ihr euch nicht selbst verraten #6

Weitermachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Eben, da sind wir uns mal einig:
Wenn schon (dummerweise, zwangsweise) drin, dann wenigstens kämpfen statt abnicken und die Verbandsoberen noch zu unterstützen!!!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Meldung zur Beitragserhöhung auf der Homepage des LFV Westfalen und Lippe:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/dafv_hauptversammlung.php

Hab auf ihrer Facebookseite 
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Westfalen-und-Lippe-eV-139705909442093/timeline/
zu diesem Beitrag folgenden Kommentar hinterlassen:

_Ein schwarzer Tag für das Angeln in Deutschland.
Von  der „Notwendigkeit einer geschlossenen, schlagkräftigen Vertretung  überzeugt“ bin ich auch, aber genau diese Vertretung hatten wir im DAFV  nie und werden sie mit diesem Bundesverband auch nicht bekommen.

In  den 3 vergangenen Jahren hat allein unser Landesverband (bzw. die  Angler der Vereine) rund 360 000 € an den Bundesverband gezahlt …und  keinerlei Leistung wurde dafür abgeliefert.

Stattdessen  widmete sich der DAFV Themen, die Angler allenfalls am Rande betreffen,  hat reichlich Kohle zum Casting verschoben, die Förderung des  Handicap-Angelns dafür zusammengestrichen, hat gegenüber Angelgegnern  die gescheiterte VDSF-Strategie des Aussitzens weiterverfolgt sowie  katastrophale Pressearbeit abgeliefert (GF Spahn, „jeder Fang muss  entnommen werden“) und sich ansonsten ausschließlich mit sich selbst  beschäftigt.
Die  originäre Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes muss Lobby- &  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bund & EU sein; gelaufen ist in diesen  Bereichen nachweislich nichts.
Dazu  befindet sich die „einheitliche“ Vertretung in totaler Auflösung (was  wiederum erneute Beitragserhöhungen nach sich ziehen wird).

Nun pumpen wir mit der Erhöhung allein in den kommenden 2 Jahren nochmals rund 360 000 € hinterher.
Was  dafür zu erwarten ist, hat die Präsidentin auf der letzten  Verbandsausschuss-Sitzung fallen lassen: Völlig unnötige Umzüge der  Geschäftsstellen (von Offenbach nach Frankfurt & innerhalb Berlins)  standen bei ihr eh auf derWunschliste, nun soll es in Berlin sogar ein  ImmobilienKAUF statt Anmietung werden. „Zentrumsnah, am Wasser gelegen…“
Wir werden vom Bundesverband von vorn bis hinten verarscht!

Während  andere LVs die Konsequenzen ziehen und kündigen, bzw. dies schon getan  haben, rennen wir weiterhin den Rattenfängern hinterher und schmeißen  ihnen unser Geld nach.
Lt. Einstein ist, „die Definition von Wahnsinn, immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten“.

Die  kommenden Huntertausende €uronen hätte unser Verband besser in den  kommenden Kampf gegen die Remmelsche „ökologische Neuausrichtung“ des  Landesfischereigesetzes investiert
…zur  Not auch in Lachsbesatz für die Kanäle. Selbst das wäre immer noch  besser gewesen als das Anglergeld vom DAFV verbrennen zu lassen._


----------



## Stoni-Killer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

|uhoh:
 ich glaube, der ist schon gelöscht.....ich find ihn nicht..

 Gruß
 SK


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nee, alles noch da.
2te Meldung in der Timeline heute, erst der Fisch des Jahres (da schreib ich später mal was zu, will die Jungs mit Kritik auch nicht überlasten |rolleyes ), darunter der Beitrag zur Beitragserhöhung samt Kommentar.


----------



## Alucard (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kurze Anmerkung: Du hast den Beitrag geteilt und darunter den Kommentar geschrieben. Dadurch ist der Kommentar nicht auf der LFV Seite sondern nur auf deiner/für befreundete Leute direkt sichtbar. 
Finde es besser, wenn es ein normaler Kommentar zum Ursprungsbeitrag wäre, dann würde jeder diesen schneller finden.


----------



## hensev (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> ich glaube, der ist schon gelöscht.....ich find ihn nicht..
> 
> Gruß
> SK




Der Kommentar ist im geteilten Inhalt


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hä?
Ich hab den Beitrag _sowohl_ 
auf meiner Seite (öffentlich) geteilt _& _kommentiert
*und auch* zuvor auf der Seite des LFV kommentiert.
Ich sehe beide Kommentare. Für euch auf der LFV-Seite nicht sichtbar? Thomas hat ihn dort doch auch gefunden & geliked. |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nö, nur im geteilten Link.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö, nur im geteilten Link.



jau, so isset.


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

liken geht dort auch nicht. Und wenn man nicht weiß wo man suchen muß ist er schwer zu finden....leider.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

sch... Fratzebuch #q
Ich muss heut abend ma gucken, wie ich das da wieder rein kriege.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Aber sehr schön verfasst [emoji106]


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber sehr schön verfasst [emoji106]



Ja, finde ich auch.
Leider kamen ja auf deinen Beitrag(Kati48268), bei den Karpfenanglern, auch nicht soviele Reaktionen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch.
> Leider kamen ja auf deinen Beitrag(Kati48268), bei den Karpfenanglern, auch nicht soviele Reaktionen.



Die wollen halt alle nur angeln.

Bis sie mit dem Arxxx an der Wand stehen..meist wird dann erst rumgeblökt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch.
> Leider kamen ja auf deinen Beitrag(Kati48268), bei den Karpfenanglern, auch nicht soviele Reaktionen.


Nee, nach 2x Widerspruch war die Luft schon raus :m


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ich kann den Beitrag auch _*nicht*_ sehen #d
....vielleicht liegt es bei mir daran das ich keine Frazzebockmitgliedschaft habe |kopfkrat

aber dennoch _*Klasse*_ geschrieben mit viel Sachverstand #6

#h

Ps: Irgendwann müssen die LFV doch mal merken das da gewaltig was schief läuft im Sinne der Angler #q


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö, nur im geteilten Link.


Also ich weiß nich wo ihr da guckt.
Sowohl nicht angemeldet als auch angemeldet ist alles auf der LVF-Facebook-Seite da & auf meiner Seite ebenso. |kopfkrat
Siehe Screenshots.


Was soll das aber überhaupt?
Ich denke, es macht absolut Sinn seine Meinung auch über das Anglerboard hinaus in die entsprechenden Foren zu tragen.

Und da nur wenige LVs Foren haben, aber FB-Seiten...
Der Druck von & der Unmut der Basis muss einfach lauter werden in jeder Form!

Viele Angler, die bislang nur das offizielle Trallala der Verbände abbekommen, sollten endlich auch Infos von anderer Seite bekommen - besser & ehrlicher.

Und letztendlich mitkriegen, HIER im AB wird Klartext geredet, das Deckmäntelchen gelüftet und mit frischem Transparenzwind durchgeblasen.

Nur mit mehr informierten Anglern kann es gelingen die LVs dazu zu bewegen endlich das Richtige zu tun.

Also: Mischt die FB-Schönfärberei der Abnickerverbände mal ordentlich auf!


----------



## Kauli11 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gute Arbeit Kati. #6

Mal sehen, ob man denen etwas Feuer unterm Hintern machen kann. 

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen die LFV doch mal merken das da gewaltig was schief läuft im Sinne der Angler #q



Ulli..warum sollten sie?

Solange das Zahlvieh brav und treu ("dank" HalbIwahrheiten über offizielle Verbandsinfos) mitspielt,werden die 'nen Teufel tun.

Ist doch nicht ihr Geld,welches da sinnlos in einem BV Fass ohne Boden aber vor allem ohne Ideen und Zukunftssicherer Ausrichtung verheizt wird.

Geld das in Länderspezifischer
Lobbyarbeit und im Handeln Pro Angler besser aufgehoben wäre.

Im Sinne der Angler kann man den BV(aber auch die bekannten pathologisch abnickenden LV) sowieso knicken.

Wer als BV Casting hofiert aber im Gegenzug Fördermittel für gehandicapte ANGLERkollegen zusammenstreicht,hat bereits da den Status Anglervertretung verspielt.Gilt auch für die dazu schweigenden LV.

Insofern informieren,aufklären und aufdecken wo immer es geht.

Ist zwar ein mühsamer Weg(dürfte Kathi wohl nur zu gut wissen) aber diese seit langem bestehenden Betonstrukturen im dt.Verbands-
wesen, knackst du nur mit Geduld und dem Glaube an die zerstörerische Kraft simpler Wassertropfen[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht ihr Geld,welches da sinnlos in einem BV Fass ohne Boden aber vor allem ohne Ideen und Zukunftssicherer Ausrichtung verheizt wird.


Es könnte aber ihres sein 

So in der Art:
Liebe Mitglieder,
wir haben uns da verrannt, haben Fehler gemacht, den BV haben wir zu lange gestützt.
Anfangs glaubten wir, dies sei ein gutes Projekt, doch die Zeit hat gezeigt, dass dem nicht so ist.
Für diese Fehler entschuldigen wir uns, bitten euch trotzdem um euer Vertrauen in Zukunft.
Gute Lobbyarbeit brauchen wir mehr denn je.
Wir bitten euch um eure Zustimmung aus dem DAFV auszutreten und die frei werdenden Mittel genau dafür zu verwenden... blablabla blablabla.

Würde garantiert durchgehen.

Nicht, dass ich dieses unseren obersten Westfalen-Lippe-Verbändlern nicht schon vorgeschlagen hätte...

Denn das:


kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> die Remmelsche „ökologische Neuausrichtung“ des   Landesfischereigesetzes
> _


ist DIE große Gefahr in NRW!

Für 180000€/Jahr könnte man beispielsweise einen Profi-Lobbyarbeiter anheuern, der im Landtag jede Abgeordnetenklinke so lange putzt, bis nur noch Hardcoregrüne dem Remmel folgen.
Oder oder oder...

Hier ins Land muss die Energie hin, auch die monatäre!!!
Nicht in Berliner Immobilien.


----------



## Santa83 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Selbst wenn der LV die Beiträge auf 10€/Jahr erhöhen würde...
Ich würde persönlich mit freuden nach Münster zum LV fahren um sie dort in ein Sparschwein zu stecken, wenn... ja wenn die mich anständig vertreten würden...


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Am 20.3.2016 ist es wieder soweit: Jahreshauptversamlung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe. 

Ob Frau Dr. wohl auch wieder kommt? |kopfkrat
Denn nachdem nach Bayern, Niedersachsen, Hessen,  Rheinland-Pfalz (zumindest teilweise), Baden-Würtemberg  (gezwungenermassen), DSAV (raus gekickt),... nun auch noch die Sachsen  das sinkende Bundesverbands-Schiff DAFV verlassen http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php... 
muss ja nun wieder für eine weitere Beitragserhöhung geworben werden 
...u.a. auch um die von Frau Dr. gewünschte Immobilie zu finanzieren.

Ich werde mich am 20.3. bemühen, meinen Redebeitrag nicht mit _"Ich hab's ja gesagt..."_ zu beginnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> muss ja nun wieder für eine weitere Beitragserhöhung geworben werden
> ...u.a. auch um die von Frau Dr. gewünschte Immobilie zu finanzieren.
> 
> Ich werde mich am 20.3. bemühen, meinen Redebeitrag nicht mit _"Ich hab's ja gesagt..."_ zu beginnen.


----------



## keepfishing (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Am 20.3.2016 ist es wieder soweit: Jahreshauptversamlung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe. ...
> Denn nachdem nach Bayern, Niedersachsen, Hessen,  Rheinland-Pfalz (zumindest teilweise), Baden-Würtemberg  (gezwungenermassen), DSAV (raus gekickt),... nun auch noch die Sachsen  das sinkende Bundesverbands-Schiff DAFV verlassen...
> 
> Ich werde mich am 20.3. bemühen, meinen Redebeitrag nicht mit _"Ich hab's ja gesagt..."_ zu beginnen.



Hi Kathi,
der Landesfischereiverband NRW hat da eine ganz andere Wahrnehmung:

_"Beitragserhöhung beim Deutschen Angelfischerverband ist beschlossene Sache:_
_Bei der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV am  Wochenende (10. Oktober 2015) in Göttingen wurde die Anhebung des  Beitrages um einen Euro von 2,00 auf 3,00 € beschlossen.... 
__Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe e. V. hat sich bereits im März für dieses  Vorhaben ausgesprochen. Das Votum unserer Delegierten stand demnach  fest. Andere Verbände, die bereits ihren Austritt verkündet haben oder  ihn aufgrund der Beitragserhöhung beschließen werden, wollen die  Solidargemeinschaft dagegen verlassen. Wir in Nordrhein-Westfalen spüren  jedoch deutlich die Einflüsse der Bundes- und Europapolitik und sind  von der Notwendigkeit einer geschlossenen, schlagkräftigen Vertretung  überzeugt. Ständig nur zu kritisieren hilft dabei kaum. Wichtiger sind  sachliche Zusammenarbeit und kompetente Zuarbeit sowie  eine solide finanzielle Ausgangsbasis, auf der die Gestaltungsspielräume genutzt werden können. Daran wollen wir mitarbeiten!"_


Hier kann ich absolut nicht verstehen, dass laut Artikel die Arbeit des DAV ja scheinbar in NRW super fruchtet...|kopfkratSind die anderen LFV´s, die mittlerweile kein anders Instrument mehr finden als den Bundesverband zu verlassen, einfach nur kritischer in ihrer Wahnehmung?
Oder spielen interne Gründe mit, die die Öffentlichkeit gar nicht wissen möchte ;+, um dem DAV ein gutes Zeugnis zu bescheinigen?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Fahnenschwenker sollten mal an ihrer Wahrnehmung arbeiten.

Für die dem BV zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel zur Europaarbeit,machen sich andere ein nettes Wochenende in einem Nobelpuxx..Peanuts.

Und gerade die NRW Verbände täten gut daran,bei der anstehenden Novellierung des LFG auf der Hut zu sein anstatt von BV
Arbeit zu träumen. 

Zu spüren ist hier nämlich weniger die Europa-und Bundesarbeit sondern das wirken eines Herrn Remmel.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nächste Woche Mo. ist Bezirkstreffen, werd die Wahrnehmung dort mal ein wenig in Richtung Realität rücken 

Leider sind die Bretter, die man bohren muss, hier sehr dick.
Dem Argument mit den Umzügen/dem Immobilienkauf werden sich aber auch unsere Helden stellen müssen; mindestens diesem.
Dazu die Notwendigkeit, den Beitrag schon wieder zu erhöhen, da so viele LVs austreten. Da stösst dann das reale Leben auf verschobene Wahrnehmung
Gibt noch Dutzende Argumente mehr gegen den DAFV, aber da kreischt der Bohrer, weil er kaum weiter kommt. 

@keepfishing
DAFV, nicht DAV.
Letztere waren mal 'die Gu..., eher gesagt, die Besseren'.
Hier im Westen hieß der Laden VDSF, der DAFV ist als Fusionsverband der Nachfolger, ideologisch quasi dasselbe nur mit neuem Schild & Logo; schon immer sch****.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wenigstens einer der NRW-Verbände, der http://www.agsb-nrw.de/ , ist raus aus dem DAFV.
Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/files/20151211_Brief_DAFV-Praesidentin.pdf

Mal schauen, wann die anderen zur Besinnung kommen...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der NRW-Verbände, der http://www.agsb-nrw.de/ , ist raus aus dem DAFV.
> Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/files/20151211_Brief_DAFV-Praesidentin.pdf
> 
> Mal schauen, wann die anderen zur Besinnung kommen...




Diesen Verband gibt/ gab es eh doch nur für die Wettangler.

Nu DSAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Naja, dafür ist der AGSB NABU-Mitglied, dessen Präsi ja gerade erst seine Anglerfeindlichkeit gezeigt hat (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170)  - weiche Birne (ob im oder ausserhalb DAFV) scheint in NRW so oder so Voraussetzung für Verbandsarbeit zu sein...


----------



## kreuzass (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Da sagste was :q


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Stand der Kündigungen beim Bundesverband;
3 weitere LVs haben auch noch hingeschmissen.

*Aber die Westfalen,
pennen und bezahlen*.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Der LV wetsfälische Angelfischer oder so kann nicht austreten.
bei denen steht der DAFV fest in der Satzung.
Unabänderbar. Eingebrannt...tätowiert...verschmolzen...|uhoh:

:q:q:q


----------



## GandRalf (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

...außer der DAFV legt sich irgendwann zur Ruhe...!


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Da sich uns der Remmel mit seiner geplanten "ökologischen Neuausrichtung" des Landesfischereigesetzes auch noch vornehmen wird;
Widerstand ist nicht zwecklos:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/nrw-landtag-muss-jagdgesetz-erneut-beraten.html
http://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/vo...praxisgerechtes-jagdrecht-in-nrw/6_20679.html


----------



## Rotbart (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine zahlenmäßige Gegenüberstellung:
- Verbände, die (noch) im DAFV sind
- Verbände, die nicht im DAFV sind?

Ist die Mehrzahl der Verbände noch im DAFV, oder sind die meisten Verbände bereits ohne übergeordneten Bundesverband unterwegs?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

.Ist hier zwar offtopic, dennoch Kurzinfo (wäre aber alles so bereits bei uns zu finden):

ca. 5 Mio. am angeln interessierter Menschen

ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler (mind. 1 mal Angeln pro Jahr, auch im Ausland)

ca. 1,5 - 1,8 Mio. an Hand in D verkaufter Karten/Scheine, die in D angeln.

ca. 1,2 - 1,4 Mio. in Vereinen organisierte Angler

ca. 900.000  in Landes- und Spezialverbänden organisiert

ca. 570.000 davon 2016 im DAFV organisiert (Zahlen letzte HV, B-W ist ja seitdem auch schon weg. Dabei Mehrfachmeldungen wegen Mitgliedschaft in mehreren Vereinen, so dass es ca. 20% reale Personen weniger sein dürften)

Ab 2017 dann noch knapp (wenn überhaupt) über 400.000 im DAFV nach Kündigungen Niedersachsen, Sachsen und weitere.

Evtl. kommt B-W wieder zurück (knappe 60.000), die sind echt so doof, ne Rückkehr in den DAFV zur Wahl zu stellen.

Ab 2017 auf jeden Fall raus sind aber Niedersachsen, Sachsen, beide Rheinland-Pfälzer LV, AGSB (NRW), diverse kleinere, zusammen ca. 160.000, dazu evtl. noch LSFV-SH, die auch wieder gekündigt hatten (man hört, die wollen diesmal nicht wieder umkippen, weitere 40.000), evtl. noch Hamburg, je nachdem was da jetzt auf der ausserordentlichen beschlossen wird.

In den LV Weser-Ems wie auch hier in NRW bei Westfalen-Lippe liegen Anträge zu den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen auf Austritt aus dem DAFV vor.

Kommen die auch durch, fehlen weitere 120.000....


----------



## kreuzass (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> In den LV Weser-Ems wie auch hier in NRW bei Westfalen-Lippe liegen Anträge zu den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen auf Austritt aus dem DAFV vor.
> 
> Kommen die auch durch, fehlen weitere 120.000....



Ganz heißes Eisen. Irgendwie sagt mir mein Bauch da: "Neeeeeeeeee, die wohl eher weniger!"


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kreuzass schrieb:


> "Neeeeeeeeee, die wohl eher weniger!"


Ich arbeite dran, mehr Infos nächste Woche.


----------



## Mike-B. (10. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kati ich drücke dir die Daumen! Diesmal können wir leider nachher leider nicht zusammen Döner essen! ;-)


----------



## snofla (13. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

könnten wir schon Mike, ne Einladung vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe haben wir für 2016 auch bekommen, obwohl wir raus sind.........|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

ja und Hans wie schon geschrieben, drücke ich euch die Daumen das es gelingt die Mehrheit vom Austritt zu bewegen


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hat natürlich nicht gefruchtet, wie erwartet wurde der Antrag auf Austritt erneut mit sehr großer Mehrheit, 93%, abgelehnt; Austritt 3,2% , Enthaltungen 3,8%.


----------



## snofla (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

schade Hans das es nicht geklappt hat, wieviel waren denn da?


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Etwas weniger als letztes Jahr, in Stimmen 528 von 1994.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Auch Honigmangelgebiet und geübtes Abnickertum ;-))


----------



## Pep63 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Auf der Homepage des BUND Münsterland sind einige, der auf der Artenschutzkonferenz vorgetragenen Präsentationen veröffentlicht worden:
_* http://www.bund-muensterland.de/themen_und_projekte/regionalkonferenzen_naturschutz/2722016/*

_  Der Vortrag über die Fehlableitungen von Gär- und Sickersäften durch Biogasanlagen im Münsterland ist interessant. Leider finden wir in der Mitteilung nichts über den Fischereiverband NRW, obwohl der Vortrag von Dr. Niepagenkemper  vom LFV erstellt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Danke für diese Info - und wieder typisch für die verbandlerische Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"..............


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wieder mal Gängelungs-Neuigkeiten von Westfalen-Lippe:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/setzkescherverbot_kanäle.php
Anstatt sich FÜR Anglerrechte einzusetzen, eilt man mit der Verbotspraxis wieder der Gesetzgebung & Rechtsprechung voraus; 
typische VDSF-/DAFV-Ideologie, die schon seit 2-3 Jahrzehnten die Handlungsfreiheit von Anglern immer weiter einschränkt und den Verbotsfanatikern es stetig leichter macht immer einen Schritt weiter gegen uns voran zu gehen.
|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ihr hängt ja immer so an euren billigen Kanalkarten und nehmt dafür nen anglerfeindlichen Landesverband in Kauf.

Sonst wärt ihr ja in NDS (geht laut deren Satzung) für 4,50€ beim Anglerverband NDS, der sich inzwischen auf den Weg gemacht hat, für Angler und das Angeln zu kämpfen, besser aufgehoben...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Da auch das "Angeln" unter tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen fragwürdig und damit kritisch zu beurteilen sein könnte, könnten sie doch ab sofort auch das Angeln an sich gleich verbieten.

Ich verstehe diese Verzögerungstaktik im Erreichen dieses Zieles nicht!


----------



## Micha383 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da auch das "Angeln" unter tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen fragwürdig und damit kritisch zu beurteilen sein könnte, könnten sie doch ab sofort auch das Angeln an sich gleich verbieten.
> 
> Ich verstehe diese Verzögerungstaktik im Erreichen dieses Zieles nicht!



Nuja wenn angeln gleich Verboten würde, würde es definitiv einen Aufschrei usw. geben.
Wenn man aber den Frosch im Topf langsam zum kochen bringt merkt er das nicht.


----------



## snofla (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Deren Mitglieder können einem wirklich nur L e i d tun


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo miteinander



Micha383 schrieb:


> Nuja wenn angeln gleich Verboten würde, würde es definitiv einen Aufschrei usw. geben.
> .


Träumst Du? 98% aller Angler (und in NRW gefühlt sogar noch mehr) gehören der Fraktion der "grauen Mäuse" an.

Jammern in einem Internetforum unter einem Pseudonym, das ist das, was maximal drin ist.

Leute in NRW (um die geht´s in diesem Thread): Lasst Taten folgen. Gründet einen alternativen Verband und setzt eine Duftmarke. Reicht die Kraft dafür nicht, dann nehmt die "kleine Lösung" und hängt euch an Nds. an (in der Hoffnung, dass die ihr Angebot an die Nachbarbundesländer wirklich durchdacht haben).

Aber wahrscheinlich nur ein Traum von mir >>> Fraktion der "grauen Mäuse".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Was sollen die Vereine in NDs wenn es dort keine Kanalkarte für die Kanäle im Pott gibt? 

Und wenn......dann haste im Endeffekt den selbern Mist...die Kanalkarte für den Pott.

Hinzu kommt, 95% juckt dieses Setzkescherverbot doch gar nicht.
Betroffen sind doch nur die Spass- und Gemeinschaftsangler...äh Wettangler.
Die anderen kloppen eh alles ab.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die anderen kloppen eh alles ab.



Yo und wer nicht gleich mit ner Kühlbox aufläuft,kann dem Fang anschliessend sogar beim "reifen" 
zuschauen.

Lecker..[emoji37]


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Yo und wer nicht gleich mit ner Kühlbox aufläuft,kann dem Fang anschliessend sogar beim "reifen"
> zuschauen.
> 
> Lecker..[emoji37]



Jaja, die Zeiten wo man noch mit dem rad zu Angeln gefahren ist sind definitiv vorbei.
Heute brauch man Auto für die Kühlbox.
Evtl. sogar noch ne Batterie...

Am besten nach dem ersten fang Klamotten wieder einpacken. 
Nahrung für 1 Mahlzeit  1 Person wurde ja gefangen.
Also husch husch nach Hause


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gibt beim Ansitz für mich dann definitiv nur noch unerwünschte Beifänge.[emoji6] 

Wenn man es so möchte..


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...Jammern in einem Internetforum unter einem Pseudonym, das ist das, was maximal drin ist....


Mein Nutzeraccount ist so anonym wie deiner.
Darüber hinaus bin ich im Bereich Angelpolitik durchaus aktiv, aber das spielt jetzt hier gar keine Rolle.

Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum, Neuigkeiten werden mitgeteilt und diskutiert.
Was das AB auf diesem Wege bewirkt, kannst du quer durch den Politikbereich nachlesen.

Es ist das gute Recht (und auch gewünscht) eines jeden Nutzers sich zu diesen Themen zu äußern, ...wie auch immer, solange es den Boardregeln entspricht.

Dies als Gejammer abzutun ist schlichtweg eine Beleidigung der User.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

@Kati
Das sind die üblichen Sprüche wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat.  

Also nicht ärgern lassen.

Dennoch, so ganz Unrecht hat er ja nicht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo kati48268
Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> ist schlichtweg eine Beleidigung der User.



Es liegt nicht in meiner Absicht Dich oder sonst wen aus NRW persönlich zu beleidigen.
Und wenn Du bzw. Ihr es so empfindet, dass Ihr auf einen guten Weg seid, dann ist das schön für Euch. Ich sehe das fundamental anders.

Aber ich wollte niemand beleidigen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr hängt ja immer so an euren billigen Kanalkarten und nehmt dafür nen anglerfeindlichen Landesverband in Kauf.
> 
> Sonst wärt ihr ja in NDS (geht laut deren Satzung) für 4,50€ beim Anglerverband NDS, der sich inzwischen auf den Weg gemacht hat, für Angler und das Angeln zu kämpfen, besser aufgehoben...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
> ...


 Hallo Thomas,
Kann ich als einzelangler ohne vereinszugehorigkeit überhaupt Mitglied in dem verband werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

NDS?
Nö, da sind sie noch hinterher, leider, Nur Vereine.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NDS?
> Nö, da sind sie noch hinterher, leider, Nur Vereine.



Habe ich mir gedacht. Schade eigentlich!
Bin gerne in Ostfriesland zum fischen, leider nicht so oft wie ich es gerne wollte


----------



## Oldschoool (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

@Thomas ich glaube es ist möglich auch ohne Verein in den Verband einzutreten, zumindest lese ich nirgends das es nicht möglich ist. 

Wenn mann auf die Seite kommt, wird man begrüsst und mit einem blauen Button auf den Verbandsbeitrag von 4,50 € aufmerksam gemacht, das weitere anfordern von Informationen ist möglich. 

Ob und wie weit das jetzt mit der Mitgliedschaft zusammenhängt kann ich z.zt. noch nicht beurteilen.

*Allerdings lese ich gerade: *


> Hinweise zur Mitgliedschaft im AVN
> Vereine, die sich für eine Mitgliedschaft interessieren, und 25 oder mehr Mitglieder haben, zahlen einen Verbandsbeitrag von 4,50 EURO/Vereinsmitglied an den AVN.
> Der Beitrag von 3,00 EURO für die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV e.V. entfällt ab dem 01. Januar 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> @Thomas ich glaube es ist möglich auch ohne Verein in den Verband einzutreten



Ist m.W.n.nicht möglich,geht nur über den Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hab ich doch schon geschrieben, leider nur Verein ;-))


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Na gucken/warten wa mal was die Zukunft da so bringt mit Einzelpersonen........


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Na toll, nu sind hier im Thread die Westfalen & die Rheinländer klammheimlich von den Niederen Sachsen thematisch gekillt worden... :m


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ziemlich dunkle Wolken im NRW-DAFV-Paradies:
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/ein-link/185-lwaf-austritt-aus-dem-fischereiverband
(Protest an den Fischereiverband NRW)
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser
(s.u. "Stellungnahme" - uiuiui...)
https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/praesidium.php
(keiner mehr aus dem lwaf im Präsidium benannt)


----------



## Pep63 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kleine Info! Der LFV war in Rheine zur Info über Wasserkraft!

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/2473950-Aale-verenden-in-Turbinen-Fischhaecksler-Wasserkraftwerk


Kurios ist schon der Satz: _Rechenbeispiel Rheine: dort sind die Abstände 30 Millimeter groß, erlaubt sind 15

_Warum klagt man nicht auf Stillegung? Bei Verstößen gegen Gesetze oder Bestimmungen doch eigentlich normal!_|uhoh:
_


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hi, hab´s jetzt nicht verlässlich im Kopf, könnte aber sein, dass die 15mm wenn überhaupt nur für Neuanlagen gelten und das nur halb wahr ist.


Grüße JK


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

wenn das alles so leicht wäre.

Die Forderung nach einem 10mm Rechen für Lachs-Vorranggewässer,15 mm für Aal-Vorranggewässer und von 20 mm in allen andern Gewässern, ist erst mit der letzten Änderung des LFischG ins Gesetz gekommen..

Das heißt aber sicher nicht, dass jetzt alle WKA ihren Rechen austauschen müssen. Das wäre ein halber Abriss der Anlage. Der Rechen ist ein zentraler Bereich jeder Anlage.

Wenn sich die Abgasgrenzwerte für Diesel ändern, darfst  du dein altes Auto trotzdem weiterfahren und brauchst dir keinen neuen Motor einbauen lassen.


snEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das hier gerade gefunden:
*Herberner protestieren gegen Naturschutzgesetz*

Landwirte, Jäger, Förster würden dem geplanten Landes-Naturschutzgesetz  die rote Karte zeigen...

Siehe:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/staed...ieren-gegen-Naturschutzgesetz;art1766,3101641

Wie ist das in den Verbänden in NRW, warum sind die da nicht mit vermeldet?

Sind die bei der Initiative nicht dabei?

Oder sind sie nur wieder zu doof für vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, so dass sie bei der Veröffentlichung "vergessen" wurden, wenn sie doch dabei wären?

Kann mir jemand von den NRWlern helfen?


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hier gerade gefunden:
> *Herberner protestieren gegen Naturschutzgesetz*
> 
> Landwirte, Jäger, Förster würden dem geplanten Landes-Naturschutzgesetz  die rote Karte zeigen...
> ...



Weil die Typen vom NRW Umweltministerium min. teilweise  (laut Gerüchten) bezahlt werden.


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier kann man den Gestezesentwurf einsehen:

https://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/W...=MMD16/11154&quelle=alle&wm=1&action=anzeigen

Es sollte nicht wundern, wenn dies auch fürs Angeln einschneidende Regelungen enthält. Mal schauen!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo miteinander,

interessantes Thema. Wollte ich mir eigentlich mal anschauen. Aber der Download des Gesetzesentwurfs (mit Begründung und pi pa po) hat über 200 Seiten. Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein ...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie ist das in den Verbänden in NRW, warum sind die da nicht mit vermeldet?
> 
> Sind die bei der Initiative nicht dabei?



Wie eben gesagt: Habe den Gesetzesentwurf (noch) nicht gelesen. Aber wenn ich dem Zeitungsartikel folge, dann protestieren die Landwirte & Co u.a. gegen das Vorkaufsrecht, das den Naturschutzverbänden ihnen gegenüber eingeräumt wird. 
Nachdem die Fischereiverbände normaler Weise anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind (und damit Profiteur des Vorkaufrechts) ist es doch wohl logisch, dass sie bei dieser Aktion der Landwirte & Co nicht mit dabei sein können.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dann solltest Du den Artikel  nochmal lesen:
Das Vorkaufsrecht ist nur ein genannter Punkt als Beispiel von vielen ..

Und wer glaubt, dass bei Remmel bei einer Ämnderung NSG nix Nachteiliges für Angler und Angeln kommt, der glaubt auch, dass der DAFV, der LFV-Bayern, der LFV-BW oder der Westfalen-Lippe pro Angeln und Angler wären ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Vorkaufsrecht ist nur ein genannter Punkt als Beispiel von vielen ..



Hab grade Kopfkino.

Ein NRW-Verband nutzt sein Vorkaufsrecht um ein Gewässer zu bekommen, in dem dann niemand angeln darf weil es unter Naturschutz gestellt wird.|supergri


----------



## Hechtbär (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Passiert hier bei uns in NDS ständig! NABU und Co machen das im Stillen und zack: Steht nen Schild

Privatgelände: Betreten verboten! 

Für alle!!!


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ralle meint das wohl so, dass das demnächst noch ein DAFV höriger Landesanglerverband schafft!


----------



## Pep63 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Moin zusammen,

am 23.10. veranstaltet der Landesfischereiverband  seinen 9. Fischereitag.  (www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/fischereitag_nrw_2016.php) .

Sie  freuen sich auf "nette" Gespräche bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Vielleicht  sollten wir da mal hinfahren und unsere weniger nette Meinung kundtun!:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Angelverbot durch den  Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe in Marina Rünthe :
http://www.lokalkompass.de/kamen/leute/marina-ruenthe-angelverbot-im-hafenbecken-d699860.html

Der Verbotsverband macht da weiter, wo er beim Setzkescherverbot ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317605) schon Erfahrungen hat:
Immer weitere Verbote für Angler und Angeln...

Wer diesen Verband bezahlt, hats nicht besser verdient..

Haben die schon mal was anderes gemacht, ausser Anglern irgendwas verbieten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Dass übrigens so einem Verband als Bewirtschafter nix anderes einfällt, als Angelverbote, wenn (angeblich) irgendwelche Angler sich nicht regelgerecht verhalten würden, ist das Eingeständnis, dass man als Bewirtschafter nicht in der Lage ist, so zu kontrollieren, dass Regeln eingehalten werden - also sollte so einem Bewirtschafter doch besser gleich die Pacht entzogen werden, der bewiesen hat, dass ers nicht kann, oder?..

Und wer als Bewirtschafter meint, weitere Verbote würden helfen, weil schon so viel schon gegen bestehende Verbote verstossen wird, der begreift nicht, dass damit nur weitere Verstösse provoziert werden, wenn ja augenscheinlich Kontrollen des Bewirtschafters (hier ja wohl Verband) ja nutz- und sinnlos sind (sonst würds ja die Verstösse nicht geben, die angeblich Schuld an weiteren, nicht durchsetzbaren Verboten sein sollen)...


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass übrigens so einem Verband als Bewirtschafter nix anderes einfällt, als Angelverbote, wenn (angeblich) irgendwelche Angler sich nicht regelgerecht verhalten würden, ist das Eingeständnis, dass man als Bewirtschafter nicht in der Lage ist, so zu kontrollieren, dass Regeln eingehalten werden - also sollte so einem Bewirtschafter doch besser gleich die Pacht entzogen werden, der bewiesen hat, dass ers nicht kann, oder?..
> 
> Und wer als Bewirtschafter meint, weitere Verbote würden helfen, weil schon so viel schon gegen bestehende Verbote verstossen wird, der begreift nicht, dass damit nur weitere Verstösse provoziert werden, wenn ja augenscheinlich Kontrollen des Bewirtschafters (hier ja wohl Verband) ja nutz- und sinnlos sind (sonst würds ja die Verstösse nicht geben, die angeblich Schuld an weiteren, nicht durchsetzbaren Verboten sein sollen)...



Du verlierst aus den Augen von wem die angeblich bezahlt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Soeben die Info bekommen (Rundschreiben 7/2016),
dass die Preise für die Kanalkarten steigen:

Ab 1.1.2017:
Jahreskarte 25€
Tageskarte 7€

Auf der LFV-Homepage findet man aber noch nix dazu.

(Verbandsgewässer LFV Westfalen und Lippe; erneuerter Pachtvertrag über  18 Jahre, Option des Verpächters die Pacht alle 3 Jahre preislich zu  'überprüfen & evtl. an Verbraucherpreisindex anzupassen').


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nun legt Verbots-Möhlenkamp nochmal nach...

"Auswärtige" Angler sollen jetzt schuld sein, dass der Verband nicht in der Lage ist, ausreichend zu kontrollieren und einzuschreiten und deswegen lieber neue Verbote erlässt (gaaaaaaaaaanhz clevere Idee, wenn die sich schon nicht an die alten halten; weil sie nicht genug kontrollieren können, wie wolen diese VErbotshelden dann neue Verbote noch zusätzlich kontrollieren - bei manchen fragt man sich echt, wie die ein Studium absolvieren konnten)...
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen...ellen-neue-regeln-marina-ruenthe-6813184.html

Wer bei Westfalen-Lippe bleibt, Präsidium und Geschäftsführer nicht abwählt bzw. rausschmeisst hat nix Besseres verdient als immer mehr Verbote durch diesen verbotsgeilen Angelverhinderungsverband........


Besonders irre die Begründung, warum immer mehr auswärtige Angler kommen:
Weil die durch den Eintrag der Verbote im Angelschein darauf aufmerksam geworden wären.......

Denn "die Einschränkung, die schon für den Sommer ausgesprochen worden war, hätte nun auch Niederschlag in den aktuellen Angelscheinen gefunden. Das hätte offensichtlich Angler aus ganz NRW angelockt"....

Hallo wach???
Jaaaa, nee ,is klar, Angler sind alle Masochisten und suchen Gewässer mit Einschränkungen - das Zeug, was diese Verbotsverbanditen und Angelverhinderer von Westfalen-Lippe rauchen oder sonst zu sich nehmen, das wär selbst mir zu gefährlich...


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die sind sowas von krank im Kopf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ich muss mich da so zurück halten......

Vor allem:
Im Normalfall kommt je keine Zeitung von alleine drauf, über ein solches Nebenthema so zu berichten.
Also gehe ich davon aus (Annahme, unbewiesen), dass der Verband das Thema selber in die Presse gebracht hat, die Verbandsvertreter waren alle dabei, dementiert wurde auch nix, also wird das Verbandsmeinung sein...

Sollte sich jemals irgendwas Vernünftiges für Angler im Bund installieren (also abseits der Trümmertruppe DAFV); würde ich, wenn da ein solcher Landesverband mit solchem Personal wie Westfalen-Lippe in Haupt- und Ehrenamt mitmachen dürfte, sofort dagegen kämpfen - das sind für mich Totengräber des Angeln, Verbotsideologen, Abzocker der Angler (siehe Kanalkarten, lockere Preiserhöhung mal um 25%: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4579440#post4579440).....

Da solche  Verbots-Verbände in ihren anglerfeindlichen Auswirkungen für mich so schlimm für Angler und das Angeln sind, wie PETA, NABU und Konsorten, sortiere ich im Ranking Westfalen-Lippe jetzt auch neu ein bei NABU und Fischereiverband Saar auf dem Treppchen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

In dem Bericht sind so einige Punkte die sehr Diskussionwürdig sind.
Ich denke ohne den LFv verteidigen zu wollen man knickt hier vor der finanzstarken Bootslobby ein.
Angler welche diesen bereich beangeln kennen dort die Probleme. Ich gehe da jetzt auch nicht weiter drauf ein. Aber dieser Bericht, mit diesen Argumenten ist eine Lüge und eine unberechtigte Schuldzuweisung an auswärtige Angler.
Wer sind eigentlich diese auswärtigen Angler?
Die aus Dortmund, Hamm, Lünen? Da sind Angler welche aus der direkten Nachbarschaft in Rünthe Angeln. Und dies nicht erst seit dem angeblich bekannt wurde das der Fischbestand dort relativ gut ist. Hafen Rünthe war lange vor dem Yachthafen schon ein beliebter Angler- Hotspot. 
Solche Argumente zu lesen...da möchte man nur KOTZEN!
Thema Müll, einfach lächerlich. Den meisten Müll hinterlässt das Party- Volk dort. Obwohl ich sagen muss es gibt weit schlimmere Ecken mit Müll. In Rünthe ist es noch sehr sauber.

Und das sich dann dieser Angelverein auch noch dazu hinreissen lässt diese Maßnahme zu unterstützen...

zum KOTZEN!

Es werden sicherlich noch andere Bereiche folgen...z.B. Preussenhafen. Dort gibt es auch regelmäßig Ärger mit den Bootfahrern


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke ohne den LFv verteidigen zu wollen man knickt hier vor der finanzstarken Bootslobby ein.


Einknicken ist eben das, was die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Verbotsfreunde am besten können - ob vor Schützern, Behörden, Politik oder  un auch noch vor Bootsfahrern..

Das hat doch nix mit LV "verteidigen" zu tun, das zeigt nur einmal mehr deren Unfähigkeit, wenns so wäre wie Du vermutest...


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Diesmal bin ich mal bei ihnen.

Warum,weil mein Boot ebenfalls etliche mal ein abgekriegt hat,futter drin liegt usw usw.zwar nicht in NRW aber hatten die gleiche Situ. Auch hier wurde gesperrt und Verbote erlassen. 
 Blinker in Segeln Planen etc.und dann noch gerissen wie blöd das schön alles aufreißt....usw usw.Die denken nicht nach weil der 3€ Mepps ist Wertvoller als das 1500€ Segeltuch.
Und da das jedesmal sehr ärgerlich ist sowie Geld kostet,kann ich die Eigner und Hafenleute verstehen.




#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Zeigt immer noch, dass der Verband nicht fähig ist, vernünftig zu kontrollieren und einzuschreiten und somit die Pacht entzogen bekommen müsste..

Durch mehr Verbote wurde für Angler noch nie was besser...

Kostet dann die Angelkarte auch weniger, wenn weniger Angelfläche da ist?


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Details zu den "Problemen" dort kenn ich net.


Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer sind eigentlich diese auswärtigen Angler?


Aber die Formulierung, bzw. diese Schuldzuweisung finde ich auch daneben.
Denn zunächst ist erst mal jeder schlichtweg ein Angler und mittelbares Verbandsmitglied bzw. Käufer einer Tageskarte.
Früher nannte sich so was mal "Gast", jetzt werden sie als schlechtere Angler dargestellt.

Da gab es doch mal eine Studie aus einem der Bundesländer mit Touristenschein.
Da wurde nachgewiesen, dass der Großteil der Regelverstösse durch einheimische Angler begangen wurde.
Ist ja auch logisch, man biegt Regeln eher dort, wo man sich auskennt.

Und was soll überhaupt ein "Auswärtiger" sein?
Bin ich das als Jahreskarteninhaber, weil ich aus Greven komme und dort evtl. angeln will?
Bin ich das bereits 20km weiter, wenn ich am Kanal in Münster angel?
...?

Für mich riecht es danach, dass man das Verbot den anglern in der Region der Marina so besser verkaufen will; quasi: _"schuld seid natürlich nicht ihr, sondern Fremde, aber das Verbot gilt so leider auch für euch"_.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> lockere Preiserhöhung mal um 25%http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


Die Preiserhöhung soll ja auf gestiegenen Pachtpreisen beruhen.
Wenn es denn so ist, halte ich sie für unkritisch.
Und insgesamt gesehen ist der Betrag immer noch ok.

ABER:
Da kommt Anfang Oktober die Information über eine Erhöhung zum 1.1.
Viele Vereine -über die i.d.R. die Jahreskanalkarten bezogen werden- sind bereits dabei die Beiträge zu kassieren.
Wir z.B. buchen nächste Woche ab.
Keine Chance mehr die Mitglieder per Rundschreiben zu informieren.
Und wer von den Mitgliedern guckt schon wöchentlich auf die Vereinshomepage?
Das wird reichlich Rückfragen, Beschwerden, die eine oder andere zusätzliche Rückbuchung,... geben, mit denen sich der Kassierer und die Bürokraft rumschlagen darf.

Was machen die Vereine, die bereits abgebucht haben?
Was machen die Vereine, die nicht "Gebühren für Kanalkarte" abbuchen dürfen, sondern den konkreten, alten(!) Betrag in der Vereinbarung stehen haben?
Was machen die Vereine, bei denen die Mitglieder in den nächsten Tagen überweisen sollen und nix von der Erhöhung wissen?

Das ganze Theater um die Erhöhung wird (mal wieder) auf dem Rücken der Vereine abgeladen!

Mal wieder = so wie schon zuvor mit dem sofortigen Setzkescherverbot, welches ja _nicht_ in den laufenden, dieses Jahr gültigen Papieren steht.
Auch da kam nur die Info an die Vereine, _"seht mal zu, dass ihr eure Mitglieder informiert"_. 
Und der Angler, der evtl. eine Anzeige bekommt, wird vor dem Vereinsvorstand stehen und diesem vorwerfen, _"wieso wusste ich davon nix?!"

_Sechs minus, setzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Weitere Einschränkungen in NRW
Westfalen-Lippe schlägt wieder zu*​
Und wieder das Neueste vom Verbots-Verband Westfalen-Lippe..

Nachdem die schon Setzkescher verboten haben, und jetzt die bescheuerte Aktion (s.o.) mit der Verbotsorgie in Marina Rüntheln, weil man nicht imstande sei, zu kontrollieren, erhielt ich heute ein Schreiben zugespielt, in dem der Nachbarverband (Präsi Hagemeyer,  Landesverband Westfälischer  Angelfischer e.V.  ), seine bei ihm organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer informierte, dass ab 2017 nicht nur die Kanalkarten teurer werden.

Es wurde aus einem Schreiben von Westfalen-Lippe an den Landesverband Westfälischer  Angelfischer zitiert

Auch die v. LFV Westfalen und Lippe finanzierten Stillgewässer sowie die Fischereirechte an der der Lippe könne man den Zahlern vom Landesverband Westfälischer  Angelfischern leider nicht mehr kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen! 
Man bitte dafür um Verständnis, so hiess es wohl von Westfalen-Lippe an den Landesverband Westfälischer  Angelfischer..

----------------------------------------------------------------​Dass nicht wenige anständige Angler so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit den Verbänden der organisierte Sport- und Angelfischerei haben, ist ja bekannt..

Dass die Verbände im DAFV sich untereinander selber so angehen, zeigt nur die Einigkeit, die im DAFV zu herrschen scheint...

Auch in NRW scheint Honigmangel zu herrschen, wenn man sieht, dass die dortigen Verbände immer noch weiter bezahlt 
werden.

Immer wieder bestätigt sich für mich auch mein subjektives Ranking:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich finde das logisch. Die müssen ja irgendwie die Beitragserhöhungen für den Bundesverband ausgleichen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das hat wohl mehr mit den internen Zankereien zwischen LWAF & LFV WL zu tun.

Hagemeyer hat den Münsteranern ja vorgeworfen Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe zweck zu entfremden,
hab das Statement hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit verlinkt.
Im Gegenzug sind sie anscheinend aus dem Fischereiverband NRW geflogen, die entsprechenden Posten werden zumindest im Organigramm seit einiger Zeit als 'nicht besetzt' gelistet.

Leidtragende sind nun die Angler, die keine vollwertigen Karten mehr kriegen, obwohl sie diese ja bezahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Bei Verbandlern sind eben IMMER Angler die Leidtragenden..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

So langsam erreichen mich mehr Infos.

Wie die im LFV Westfalen und Lippe vertretenden Vereine haben auch die im LWAF vertretenen erst vor ca. 2 Wochen erfahren, dass Änderungen bei den Kanalkarten anstehen.

Habe ja schon geschildert, dass diese Kurzfristigkeit auch bei so manchem im LFV Westfalen und Lippe organisierten Verein durchaus zu Problemen führt; z.B. dass Mitglieder nicht mehr rechtszeitig informiert werden können, dass ein höherer Betrag abgebucht wird.
Organisatorisch ist das scheixxe gelaufen vom LFV!

Die im LWAF vertretenen Vereine/Mitglieder zahlen _denselben_ Preis für die Jahreskanalkarte wie die direkt im LFV WL vertetenen,
obwohl sie _nicht mehr alle Gewässer_ damit befischen können.
Lippe & alloe stehenden Gewässer gehören nicht mehr dazu.

Ob die im LWAF vertretenen Vereine/Mitglieder eine gesonderte Jahreskarte für diese Gewässer erwerben können, weiß ich noch nicht.

Und warum das bisher eine _"kostenlose Zurverfügungstellung"_ gewesen sein sollte, Lippe & Seen als LWAFler befischen zu können, wenn man doch dasselbe wie alle anderen zahlt um Zugang zu bekommen, wird natürlich nicht erläutert.

Könnte für einige sehr bitter werden, denn
bislang war es so, dass die LFV WL-Tageskarten _nur_ für das Kanalnetz gelten,
die Seen waren immer ausgenommen. 
Einen Zugang dort bekam man immer _nur_ mit den Jahreskarten.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass dies trotz des ebenso gestiegenen Tageskartenpreis (von 5,- auf 7,-€) genauso bleiben wird.
Dann wäre den LWAFlern der Zugang zu Lippe & Seen komplett gestrichen.

Interessant dürfte auch sein, _welche Jahreskarten die_ _Mitglieder anderer LVs, z.B. des Rheinischen, bekommen_.
Den _inkl._ Lippe & Seen oder den _nur_ für die Kanäle?

Daran dürfte sich messen lassen ob das Ganze primär eine 'Strafaktion' für den LWAF ist.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nachtrag:

unklar ist für mich bisher auch:
ist der LWAF denn nun noch Mitglied im
gemeinsamen Dachverband Fischereiverband NRW
oder nicht?

Im Organigramm sind sie noch genannt,
im Präsidium aber nicht mehr vertreten.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier nähere Infos.



PS: kleines Ratespiel
man schaue sich die Struktur des Organigramms mal an
(https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/verband.php - rechts auf das Bild klicken)
und finde den kleinen, _aber feinen_ Fehler!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> unklar ist für mich bisher auch:
> ist der LWAF denn nun noch Mitglied im
> ...



Im Organigramm stellt sich der LFV W u. Lippe als Verein mit 130000 Mitgliedern dar. Pfeile der anderen beiden Verbände fehlen.  

Und dann plötzlich nur 62000 Mitglieder.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ein paar mehr Infos zum Knatsch um den LWAF mit den beiden anderen im Fischereiverband organisierten Verbänden erreichen mich aus verschiedenen Quellen.

Der LWAF ist auf jeden Fall noch im Fischereiverband NRW organisiert.
Bei den Rheinischen kann man auch offiziell nachlesen, warum keiner von denen mehr im Präsidium sitzt, bzw. die Posten als "z.Zt. nicht besetzt" gelten; 
sie waren zur Wahl auf der HV nicht da:
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2016-2_web_01.pdf
_(siehe S. 13, 2. Absatz vor dem Ende)_

Es soll so gelaufen sein, das LWAF Präsi Hagemeier bedingt durch seine öffentlichen Äußerungen zuvor  
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser
(s. unten "Stellungnahme")
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/ein-link/185-lwaf-austritt-aus-dem-fischereiverband
keine Chance auf Wiederwahl zum Vize hatte und daraufhin ein Antreten seines Verbandes verhindert hat _ohne_ seine Vorstandskollegen in diese Entscheidung zu involvieren.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob Hagemeiers Vorwürfe Substanz haben oder nicht.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob die nachfolgenden Reaktionen und Gegenreaktionen berechtigt sind oder nicht.
Ich kann aber beurteilen, dass dieses Hauen & Stechen klar zu Lasten der NRW-Angler gehen!

Meine Forderung an alle 3 Landesverbände:
der Background zu Hagemeiers Vorwürfen muss öffentlich, zumindest zugänglich für alle organisierten NRW-Angler, aufgeklärt werden!


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wenn sich ein 1. Vorsitzender eines Landesverbandes so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt....wird daran wohl etwas stimmen. oder nicht?
Solch eine Aussage ist doch ansonsten Harakiri.
Davon ab könnte man ihn sicherlich sogar persönlich zur Verantwortung ziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Es ist natürlich ein Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Vorwürfen da;
dem grünen Minister in den Hintern kriechen ist das eine 
(2 Verbände machen ihre Arbeit nicht, lassen sich quasi kaufen),
die Fischereiabgabe zweckzuentfremden eine ganz andere
(eine Straftat),
Letzteres mit Billigung des Ministeriums wäre ein handfester Skandal, bei dem einem diverse Köpfe entgegenrollen könnten.

Wenn ich so etwas raushauen würde, hätte ich Belege an der Hand. Wenn man mich dann unter Feuer nimmt, hau ich diese Joker raus, entweder direkt oder ich lass das über Dritte, Presse, sonstwen streuen (übliches Verfahren in der Politik um selbst nicht als Judas da zu stehen).
Hier passiert das aber anscheinend nicht.

Warum nicht, warum bleibt alles nun so im Raum stehen, warum lässt er den Verband mit unter Feuer kommen ohne weiter zu reagieren, ...und es gibt halt eine _(für mich glaubwürdige, aber nicht nachprüfbare)_ Info, dass die ganze Nummer eine one-man-show sei, ohne Beteiligung des Rest-Vorstands des LWAF,...
Fragen über Fragen.
Und es liegt mindestens eine Leiche im Keller dieses Spiels.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Und hier gleich der nächste Knaller in NRW:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321017


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und es liegt mindestens eine Leiche im Keller dieses Spiels.


Und Hagemeyer legt immer wieder nach...
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/ein-link/ziele-und-aufgaben
"Im Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V. gibt es *keine aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzierten Angestellten*"

Man darf gespannt sein, was da so noch kommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letzteres mit Billigung des Ministeriums wäre ein handfester Skandal, bei dem einem diverse Köpfe entgegenrollen könnten.



Zum kullern der Köpfe würde ich singen So ein Tag,so wunderschön..[emoji4] 

Verdient hättens die Mauschelbrüder jedenfalls


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

kommenden Sonntag ist in Recklinghausen Fischereitag vom Fischereiverband NRW.
Infos: https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/fischereitag_nrw_2016.php

Da am Montag drauf mein rechtes Knie getunt wird, kann ich leider nicht hin, was mich sehr ärgert. 
Ist irgendjemand aus dem Board dort und mag hier berichten, gern auch mit Bildern???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So langsam erreichen mich mehr Infos.
> 
> Wie die im LFV Westfalen und Lippe vertretenden Vereine haben auch die im LWAF vertretenen erst vor ca. 2 Wochen erfahren, dass Änderungen bei den Kanalkarten anstehen.



Heute die neuen Karten gesehen.

Für die bei den Westfälischen Angelfischern organisierten,haben sich damit die Lippe Verbandsstrecken und die Seen erledigt.

Neben der Kartennummer prangt jetzt unübersehbar das Kürzel LWAF..erinnert mit den Einschränkungen und der neuen Kartenfarbe irgendwie an ideologisches Guantanamo in der LFV Westfalen-Lippe Variante.

"DANKE" nach Münster für diese erbärmliche wie Argumentfreie Sippenhaft.

Müssten im AB Ranking der Anglerfeindlichen Verbände:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979 eigentlich postwendend nach oben rutschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

zu meinen Verständnis:
Bisher gabs also Karten für Lippe und Seen auch für zahlende, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer des Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V. beim Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. zu kaufen?

Und die können die Karten nun nicht mehr kaufen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Moin Thomas,richtig..gibts für die LFV WAF organisierten nur noch in abgespeckter aber gleichteurer Variante

Da es für die Lippe Verbandsstrecken ja bis dato auch keine Tageskarten gibt,käme das einer Gewässeraussperrung gleich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

wie abgespeckt, aber gleichteuer?
Sie bekommen also noch Karten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Bei der Abspeckvariante sind die Lippe Verbandsstrecken und div.Seen raus.

Das war bei den Verbandsstrecken immer ein Bundle..Kanäle,Lippe,Seen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Und da kriegt man keine normalen Tages/Jahreskarten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Tageskarten..Kanäle ja,Lippe Verbandsstrecke und Seen nein


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ok, auch ne interessante Sichtweise der immer von Verbandlern vor sich hergetragenen Solidarität, die man üben müsse ;-)))

Wenn die sich nicht mal untereinander grün sind ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4607050#post4607050


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Interessant wäre ja zu sehen, welche Karten andere bekommen (können).

Bislang konnten Mitglieder "befreundeter" Verbände, z.B. die des Rheinischen,  die regulären Jahreskarten beziehen.
Also Zugang zum Kanalnetz, Lippe, Verbandsseen.
Tageskarten galten schon immer nur für das Kanalnetz, nicht für die Verbandsseen, ob für die Lippe hab ich keine Ahnung. lt. Boardkollegen hier aber ja.

Nun kriegen die Westfälischen Angefischer nur noch die abgespeckte Version.
Und das obwohl sie offiziell immer noch mit im gemeinsamen Dachverband Fischereiverband NRW sind, wenn auch nicht mehr personell im Präsidium vertreten.

Mit 2 anderen DAFV-Landesverbänden -Brandenburg & Meckpomm- gibt es auch Kooperationen zur wechselseitigen Nutzung der Verbandsgewässer.

Ob aber ein Mitglied eines anderen im DAFV organisierten Landesverbandes, z.B. aus dem Saarland, eine Jahreskarte und somit Zugang zu den Seen bekommt (z.B. weil er einen Campingwagen auf dem Platz direkt daneben stehen hat), weiß ich nicht.

Lt. meinen infos bekommen Mitglieder der aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Verbände und nicht organisierte Angler diesen Zugang nicht.

Hier nicht das Thema, aber:
ist das in anderen Bundesländern mit Verbandsgewässern genauso, ähnlich, anders?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Lippestrecke und auch die Seen im Münsterland sollen aber ausschliesslich vom Verband aus Münster angeschafft und auch unterhalten worden sein.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ist ja auch ok, da andere Nutzer durch ihre Gastkarten ihren Beitrag dazu leisten.
Von mir aus kann ein solcher Beitrag dann auch höher ausfallen, als für die eigenen Mitglieder.

Den Zugang aber komplett dicht zu machen für diverse Nutzer entspricht eigentlich nicht dem, was man von einem Verband erwartet.

Und ist dies bei den Westf. Angelfischern, die ja eigentlich ein direkter Partner im Land und im gemeinsamen NRW-Dachverband sind, nun nur eine Art Racheaktion für die Vorwürfe, die der Präsi der Angelfischer öffentlich äußert?
Sollten die Mitglieder einen solchen Streit auf Präsidiumsebene ausbaden?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ok, da andere Nutzer durch ihre Gastkarten ihren Beitrag dazu leisten.
> Von mir aus kann ein solcher Beitrag dann auch höher ausfallen, als für die eigenen Mitglieder.
> 
> Den Zugang aber komplett dicht zu machen für diverse Nutzer entspricht eigentlich nicht dem, was man von einem Verband erwartet.
> ...



Wenn man damit neue Mitglieder generieren kann?  
Und einen unbequemen Kritiker beseitigt?


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ohne gewähr:

Einige Seen hab auch ich schon mit Gastkarten beangelt die hier in meiner nähe liegen,da gab es dann noch etliche andere Gewässer dazu die alle beangelt werden durften.
zb. der hier 35min von mir weg.

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/gewaesser/friller_see.php 

Soweit ich jetzt Info bin kriege ich als NDS'ler nun keine Gastkarten mehr,so mein letzter Stand nach Nachfrage beim Gastkartenverkäufer. 

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier detailliert noch mal alles zum Setzkescherverbot Kanalnetz NRW durch den LFV Westfalen und Lippe
und die Reaktionen vom darauf, u.a. DFV und DAFV.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4630326#post4630326


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vorgestern fand in Werl die *Jahreshauptversammlung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe* statt.
  Vielleicht war es teilweise dem Karnevalssonntag geschuldet, dass es nicht so viele Teilnehmer waren, wie ich es in den letzten 2 Jahren erlebt habe; satzungsgemäß waren es mit 26% der Stimmen aber genug.

  Gäste waren & Grußworte gaben:
  - Johannes Nüsse (Präsident des NRW-Dachverbandes/Mitglied des Beirats)
  - Reiner Gube (Präsident des Rheinischen, Präsidiumsmitglied DAFV)
  - Hanns Jörg Rohwwedder (Landtagsabgeordneter Piraten NRW)
  - Hans Cristian Markert (Landtagsabgeordneter Grüne NRW)
  - ein weiterer Landtagsabgeordneter der FDP hatte zugesagt, konnte kurzfristig nicht kommen

  Dass ausgerechnet ein Grüner kam, ist schon bemerkenswert. 
  Merkert ist selbst Angler, verkaufte sich und seine Partei auch wacker, bekam aus dem Plenum aber auch Gegenwind; man muss ja nur den Namen Remmel aussprechen, da kommt jeder Naturnutzer in Stimmung.

  Auf mehr dazu möchte ich gar nicht weiter eingehen. Nüsse kündigte an, möglichst vor der kommenden Landtagswahl eine Tagung mit Vertretern aller Parteien veranstalten zu wollen;
  wäre sicherlich eine sinnvolle Sache.
  Übrigens berichtete Nüsse auch, dass mit der nächsten Wahl innerhalb des 3ten NRW-Verbandes, Westfälische Angelfischer, der Verband wohl wieder im NRW-Dachverband vertreten sein könnte (das die 3 NRW-Verbände untereinander zerstritten sind, wurde ja schon mehrmals hier thematisiert).

  Die Berichte des Präsidenten Kröber und des Geschäftsführers Möhlenkamp verliefen relativ unspektakulär, nur zu einzelnen Punkten gab es Fragen oder Kritik.

  Zur kommenden Wahl des DAFV-Präsidiums im Mai wollte Präsi Kröber nicht viel sagen, da die Kandidatur Schneiderlöchners ihm bis zu diesem Tag schriftlich nicht vorlag.

  Der Mitarbeiter Olaf Niepagenkämper berichtete zu dem laufenden Stand des Angelverbotstheaters an Teilstrecken der Lippe.

  Auch gab es ansonsten keine großen Aufregerthemen, keine Anträge.
  Das Setzkescherverbot wurde von niemandem aus dem Plenum angesprochen ...auch von meinem Verein dann nicht mehr.

  Besondere Wahlen im Präsidium Wahlen standen nicht an. Ein Boardkollege von uns, ChrisSiebenNeun, wurde zum Kassenprüfer gewählt, sicherlich eine gute Wahl.

  Alles in allem eine eher unspektakuläre und kurze Veranstaltung.



_Meine persönlichen Gedanken:_

_Ich war bereits von der verhältnismäßig dünnen Beteiligung an der JHV enttäuscht. Karneval hin oder her, wie kann es sein, dass so vielen Vereinen es sch...egal ist, was im Lande angelpolitisch so läuft?_

_Ich meine wahrgenommen zu haben, dass es insgesamt mehr aufmerksame Stimmen & Nachfragen gab als noch vor 2 Jahren; zumindest in den Gesprächen an den Tischen oder um die Sitzung herum._

_Trotzdem lässt sich ein guter Teil der Besucher nur berieseln, folgt den Themen nicht mal annähernd. _
_Oft ist ja auch bei Vereins-JHVen nur die Besatzfrage ein Wachmacher, bei der LFV-JHV weckt nicht mal dieses Thema einige aus dem Schlaf._
_Ich möchte eigentlich fragen, 'warum kommt man dann überhaupt', aber angesichts der sowieso dünnen Beteiligung verbietet sich das quasi._

_Setzkescherverbot: Ich hätte nach der Umsetzung dessen, den vielen Meldungen die mich über verschiedene Kanäle erreichten erwartet, dass irgendetwas aus den Reihen der Vereinsvertreter dazu angebracht wird. _
_Da dies nicht der Fall war, sah ich keinen Sinn mehr darin, den Vortänzer dazu zu machen und mein Verein setzte sich dann lieber im direkten Gespräch mit dem Präsidenten auseinander._

_Ich hatte etwas das Gefühl, dass selbst das LFV-Präsidium etwas enttäuscht war, dass das Thema auf der JHV gar nicht aufkam, sie hatten sich schließlich darauf vorbereitet._

_Mir ist aber jeder, der eine mir vollkommen entgegen gesetzte Meinung energisch vertritt lieber (und zum Glück gibt es innerhalb des LFV-Mitglieder davon einige), als diese sch...egal-Stimmung von vielen._


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier übrigens noch ein Video, indem der GF des LFV Westfalen und Lippe u.a. auch das Setzkeschergebot begründet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOTPfRX-Ig


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Interessantes Statement des Dr.Möhlenkamp.
Sachlich und abwägend, trotzdem frage ich mich, ob er wirklich bei einem Anglerverband richtig aufgehoben ist.
Das was er sagte klingt mehr nach Rechtsberatung für Angler, als nach einer Interessenvertretung für Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

> Dass ausgerechnet ein Grüner kam, ist schon bemerkenswert.


*Der sogenannte "Landesfischereiverband" Westfalen-Lippe ist ja auch Mitglied beim NABU............*..
Noch Fragen?

Also nicht nur kein Anglerverband wie z.B. der AVN, sondern noch bei klaren Anglerfeinden wie NABU und DAFV organisiert.

Wenn die auch noch bei PETA wären, würds mich am Ende auch nicht mehr wundern..

Mich wundert nur, dass es organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die über ihre Mitgliedschaft bei denen nicht nur den DAFV, sondern auch noch den NABU mitfinanzieren..

Honigmangel auch im Westen?



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das was er sagte klingt mehr nach Rechtsberatung für Angler, als nach einer Interessenvertretung für Angler.


Und da gibts auch Punkte, die man auch durchaus als faktisch diskutabel bezeichnen könnte, ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken..

Da habt ihr noch ne Ladung mehr Möhlenkamp-Schmonzetten als Video, Bewertung verkneif ich mir:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGEOYIzGq1Y9_EDx1sz1JOovtVtYPA3Un

Warum Dienstleister für Angler mit denen vom W-L kooperieren und sowas online stellen, werd ich nie verstehen....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der sogenannte "Landesfischereiverband" Westfalen-Lippe ist ja auch Mitglied beim NABU..............
> Noch Fragen?


*Weils dazu Fragen gab, Seite 4:*
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/lfv_jahresbericht_2016_web.pdf?m=1487580923 

Nur dass ihr mal klar seht:
Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe ist der große Verbotsverband in NRW:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324850&page=2
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314467

Er ist Mitglied beim NABU und finanziert u. a. diese eindeutig anglerfeindlichen Dinge mit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Woher also diese anglerfeindliche Verbotspolitik bei diesem LV kommt, braucht ihr nicht überlegen.
Anglern etwas zu verbieten oder verbieten zu lassen, das ist ja das Kerngeschäft solcher Naturschutzverbände  - ich will immer noch Anglerschutzverbände....

Kein weiterer Kommentar, sonst komm ich in Knast, wird aber Auswirkung aufs Ranking haben...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und NABU Mitglied?|kopfkrat
> 
> Dies war doch der AGSB....
> 
> Bitte überprüf diese Deine Behauptung nochmal.


siehe:


> *Weils dazu Fragen gab, Seite 4:*
> https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/lfv_jahresbericht_2016_web.pdf?m=1487580923


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> siehe:



Alles gut. Habe es gesehen und gelöscht. #6

Wird immer lustiger dieser Club.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ja, zum erbrechen.....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

*Nach der NRW-Wahl...*

Noch steht das Endergebnis nicht & man weiß auch noch nicht, wie sich eine neue Regierung zusammensetzt.
Aber ein gutes Ergebnis darf man schon jetzt für Angler annehmen:
*Es wird keine Remmelsche Reform des NRW-Fischereirechts mehr geben!*
|laola:

Und nun?
Einfach weiter wie bisher?
Freuen, dass es nicht zwingend zu "Schlimmerem" kommt und das wars?
Oder könnte sich auch ein Fenster öffnen, durch das man den Status Quo für Angler sogar verbessern könnte?

Bislang war Verbandsstrategie ja deutschlandweit immer nur "Schlimmeres verhindern".
Hat selten geklappt.
Meist ist sogar genau das dabei raus gekommen!

Könnte man den Regierungswechsel nicht auch als Anlass nutzen mit konsequenter Lobbypolitik auch mal "mehr" für Angler raus zu holen?

- Kormoranmanagement z.B.?
- Oder aber auch deutlich verbesserte Besatzrichtlinien?
_(die sind in NRW katastrophal & stetig verschärft worden)_
- Ein Zurückrudern in der "Trophäenfisch"-Hetzkampagne mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen für Pay Lakes und 'normale' Angelgewässer?
- ... da fällt uns mit etwas Nachdenken bestimmt noch eine Menge mehr ein.

Aber haben wir eine schlagkräftige Truppe, die so was auch angehen würde ...oder könnte?
- Mit den Westfälischen Angelfischern wollen die anderen beiden Verbände immer noch nicht wieder reden, nicht mal innerhalb des gemeinsamen Dachs Fischereiverband NRW.
- Die Rheinischen haben im DAFV gekündigt, ob darunter die Zusammenarbeit mit den Fahnentreu-bis-zum-VDSF-Endsieg-Verband Westfalen und Lippe leidet?
- Hat überhaupt einer der drei Verbände den Wunsch, die Power, die Kompetenz Veränderungen zum Positiven angehen zu wollen?
- Stehen Verbesserungen für Angler denn überhaupt auf einer Positiv-Liste der Verbände?

Fragen über Fragen... #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

DA bin ich auch gespannt, wie sich die Verbände jetzt verhalten werden, ob sie die Chance nutzen werden oder wie sonst auch immer, das halt wieder  vergeigen...


----------



## Santa83 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die werden weiter den Sand in den Kopf stecken. Oder anders rum?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Esrtmal wird man sich von dem Schock erholen müssen.
Keine Partei mit dem Schützer-Gen an der Regierung?
Werden harte Zeiten für unsere Naturschutzverbände welche Anglerinteressen vertreten sollen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Das war gestern ein toller Abend für die Angler und Jäger in NRW! Und als i-Tüpfelchen zieht auch noch die Frau eines guten Jagdfreundes für unseren Wahlkreis erstmals in den Landtag ein. 

Ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass der Lindner keinen zu großen Höhenflug kriegt, und wir am Ende eine Schwarz/Gelbe Regierung haben. Für uns Angler und Jäger könnte es keine bessere Basis geben. Beide Parteien haben versprochen das ideologische Jagdgesetz in vielen Bereichen wieder zurück zu drehen, wenn sie an der Macht sind. Daran werden wir sie nun messen. 
Die Angler dürfen ebenfalls durchatmen, aber die Verbände müssen nun ihre Arbeit tun. Hoffen wir auf das Beste - aber zumindest die Basis stimmt erstmal. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## NedRise (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich habe mal per Briefwahl gewählt und sitze ab Samstag am Wasser,freue mich auch das Herr Rummel nun hoffentlich bald seinen Posten räumen darf.


----------



## harzsalm (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Der Lindner von der FDP  macht gerade  den Jagdschein!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Darüber freut sich wohl jeder Angler, der zumindest weiß, dass es so was wie eine Landesregierung gibt.

Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft: lässt man es bei dieser Freude?
Oder will man sich vielleicht auch mal etwas mehr freuen?

Jahre, nein: Jahrzehnte haben Angler nur eine Richtung gekannt: Schritte zurück machen!
Und unsere Verbände haben dabei geholfen; 
immer schön abnicken,
oder von sich aus freiwillig schon mal einen halben Schritt rückwärts machen, damit es nicht ein großer per Gesetz wird (der dann kurze Zeit später sowieso kam).

Wenn wir jetzt eine Landesregierung bekommen, bei der beide Partner vor der Wahl AUSDRÜCKLICH gegen aus Ideologie verschäfte Gesetze gewettert haben, muss man dieses Fenster doch nutzen (auch diese Regierung hat erst mal nur 4 Jahre) und Pflöcke auch mal wieder ein Stück weiter vorwärts einschlagen.

Ein Beispiel:
bei uns an der Ems darf das Ufer nicht beschnitten werden.
Früher wurde das gemäht, heute wachsen Brennesseln mannshoch. Das ist seit vielen Jahren so.
Zeitgleich frisst sich der Fluss immer tiefer in sein Bett, die Ufer sind tief und zumeist sehr steil.
Selbst ohne Bewuchs ist es zumeist eine halsbrecherische Kletterei; mit Pflanzen -man sieht nicht mal wo man hin tritt- ist es unmöglich.
Einige Weiden haben wir Angler sogar selbst gepflanzt, weil der Fluss streckenweise früher ein ratzekahles Ufer hatte; heute wuchern diese wie blöd und du darfst offiziell nicht mal ein paar Äste abbrechen.
Durch den Bewuchs können ganze Kilometer nicht beangelt werden.
*Letztendlich wirkt dieser Zustand genauso wie ein Angelverbot!*
Und nun glaube bitte niemand, man hätte früher weniger Eisvögel & Co. am Fluss gehabt.

Wenn eine Landesregierung Regelungsbereitschaft bei den Umweltbehörden fördern würde, 
dass z.B. streckenweise oder alle 250m eine Angelstelle angelegt werden darf... dann würde unsere Pacht auch einen Sinn haben.
Und der Verein wäre sicherlich im Gegenzug bereit, dafür an einigen Stellen auch selbst was in Richtung Naturierung zusätzlich zu tun.

Um so etwas oder Ähnliches zu erreichen bedarf es Interessensvertreter, die die Gunst der 4 Jahre nutzen & sich mutig und kreativ mit den entsprechenden Regierungsvertretern an den Tisch setzen!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Darüber freut sich wohl jeder Angler, der zumindest weiß, dass es so was wie eine Landesregierung gibt.
> 
> Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft: lässt man es bei dieser Freude?
> Oder will man sich vielleicht auch mal etwas mehr freuen?
> ...



Noch steht die neue Regierung nicht. 
Stell Dir vor CDU geht mit den Grünen eine Koalition ein und Remmel wird wieder.....  :m


----------



## Santa83 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch steht die neue Regierung nicht.
> Stell Dir vor CDU geht mit den Grünen eine Koalition ein und Remmel wird wieder.....  :m


Jetzt mal den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



> Um so etwas oder Ähnliches zu erreichen bedarf es Interessensvertreter, die die Gunst der 4 Jahre nutzen & sich mutig und kreativ mit den entsprechenden Regierungsvertretern an den Tisch setzen!


so isses ...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor CDU geht mit den Grünen eine Koalition ein und Remmel wird wieder.....  :m


So weit hergeholt nicht ..

In Kiel will Kubicki auch Jamaika - das bedeutet, wer als Angler CDU oder FDP gewählt hat, bekommt dann zum Dank nen grünen Minister im Umwelt/Landwirtschaftsministerium...


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... bekommt dann zum Dank nen grünen Minister im Umwelt/Landwirtschaftsministerium...


Einer der Gründe, warum ich von dieser Parteien-Demokratie (anstatt richtiger parlarmentarischen Demokratie) nix halte.
Aber das geht grad zu sehr in die allg. Politik |rolleyes

*Eine meiner Aussagen muss ich berichtigen!*
Aus "gut informierter Quelle" höre ich:
_"__alle drei Verbände sprechen im gemeinsamen Dachverband FV NRW wieder miteinander, zwei von drei Posten im Dachverband wurden durch die Westfälischen Angelfischer wieder besetzt."_

Und tatsächlich steht auf der HP des Dachverbandes nun:
https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/praesidium.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ein inkompetenter mehr ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..............
> Oder wie jetzt gerade aktuell in NWR, wo der Fischereivergand inkl. ALLER seiner Vasallenverbände beschlossen hatte, NICHT auf die Politik zu zu gehen und Forderungen zu stellen, obwohl gerade eine anglerfeindliche Rot-Grüne Regierung mit Remmel abgewählt wurde - mit der Begründung, die könnten ja evtl. die Hege ausm Fischereigesetz streichen (Plan Remmel, um noch leichter Gewässer an die NABUisten schustern zu können, NICHT Plan schwarz/gelb!!) - die haben noch nicht mal gemerkt,  dass es in Bezug auf Anglerfreundlichkeit kaum eine bessere Koalition in NRW geben wird als schwarz-gelb. Vielleicht warten sie lieber auf Remmels Rückkehr, bis sie tätig werden??


Vielleicht kommen die NRW-Verbandler ja durch solche Nachrichten etwas auf Touren - oder ist da im Gegensatz zu den Jägern alle Hoffnung vergebens?

Siehe bei Outfox:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/laschet-ruecknahmen-des-remmelschen-regelwerks.html

Die NRW-Jäger sind da (wieder mal) viel weiter als die NRW-Angel- und Sportfischerverbanditen...

Wie es bei Outfox steht, hätten der Landesjagsverband mit Forderungen an ein modernes und zukunftsfähiges Landesjagdgesetz bereits mit seiner „Volksinitiative für ein ideologiefreies, praxisgerechtes Jagdrecht in NRW“  für Aufsehen ggesorgt...


NRW-LANDTAGSWAHL: JÄGER SETZEN AUF EINE NEUE MEHRHEIT

Und die NRW-Angelverhinderungsverbandler?
Beschliessen lieber nix zu tun, es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen (Arbeitskreis Recht)...

Peinlich.....


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ja, habe aus dem Jagdverband NRW auch ein Lächeln bekommen, als ich fragte, ob sie an der sich wohl bildenden schwarz-gelben Koalition schon dran sind.

Es ist mir absolut unverständlich, dass die NRW-Angel-Verbände 
-so wie ich aus einigen Kanälen munkeln höre- 
genau das *nicht* tun wollen: nun aktiv werden.

Ich frage mich, was dann das ständige Gejammer über den grünen Remmel sollte, 
wenn doch jetzt, 
wo sich eine augenscheinlich naturnutzerfreundliche Tür öffnet,
niemand durch gehen will.

Die haben nicht ansatzweise verstanden, 
wie Lobbyismus funktioniert,
wie man Lobbyismus betreibt,
was man mit Lobbyismus bewegen kann.

#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

werde wohl deswegen beide Verbände wieder mehr Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit ranken - als Verband NICHTS tun unter solch positiven Voraussetzungen, das ist fast schon so schlimm, wie für PeTA spenden...

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181

.................


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, habe aus dem Jagdverband NRW auch ein Lächeln bekommen, als ich fragte, ob sie an der sich wohl bildenden schwarz-gelben Koalition schon dran sind.
> 
> Es ist mir absolut unverständlich, dass die NRW-Angel-Verbände
> -so wie ich aus einigen Kanälen munkeln höre-
> genau das *nicht* tun wollen: nun aktiv werden.


Bei den Jägern hats schon geholfen:
Ökologisches Landesjagdgesetz wird berichtigt

NRW- Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischrei für Angler Änderung Fischereigesetz ins Positive?
Fehlanzeige, nix haben die zu Stande gebracht, weil sie beschlossen hatten, keine Änderung beim Gesetz zu fordern wie die Jäger vorher.

Beteiligte Verbände am Nichtstun und nichts verlangen:
Fischereiverband NRW
Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
Rheinischer Fischereiverband
Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.

siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der Fischereiverband NRW in seinem Arbeitskreis Recht beschlossen hatte (mit allen anwesenden Landesverbänden, also auch den hier gelisteten Westfalen-Lippe und Rheinischer Fischereiverband), lieber KEINE Forderungen bez. Fischereigesetz bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen zu stellen (es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen...), während z. B. Jäger da aktiv waren (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4678868#post4678868), kommt Westfalen-Lippe für diese anglerfeindliche Untätigkeit nun direkt nach DAFV und PETA, der Rheinische wird von Platz 11 auf Platz 6 zurück gesetzt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Sauer ich bin
FB-Beitrag LFV W&L zum Koalitionsvertrag
und drauf gehauen ich habe.
:e


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Christina Schulze Föcking wird neue Landwirtschaftsministerin. Sie selber ist Landwirtin. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass sie eine praktische Sicht auf die Dinge hat. - Also Fischereiverband NRW: "Ran an den Speck!"


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Also Fischereiverband NRW: "Ran an den Speck!"


Hör bloß auf, bei den Schnarchnasen in NRW krieg ich dann Puls |motz:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Witzig, dass gerade Kolja das fordert,...

Da auch sein Präsidium (Rheinischer Fischereiverband, die umfallenden Zensuristen) dafür war, keine Änderungen am Fischereigesetz zu fordern bei der entsprechenden Zusammenkunft.

Die wollen wahrscheinlich lieber warten, bis wieder ein GRÜNER wie Remmel im Präsidium sitzt...................

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der Fischereiverband NRW in seinem Arbeitskreis Recht beschlossen hatte (mit allen anwesenden Landesverbänden, also auch den hier gelisteten Westfalen-Lippe und Rheinischer Fischereiverband), lieber KEINE Forderungen bez. Fischereigesetz bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen zu stellen (es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen...), während z. B. Jäger da aktiv waren (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4678868#post4678868), kommt Westfalen-Lippe für diese anglerfeindliche Untätigkeit nun direkt nach DAFV und PETA, der Rheinische wird von Platz 11 auf Platz 6 zurück gesetzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Also Fischereiverband NRW: "Ran an den Speck!"



Dein Optimismus in Ehren aber so wie es aktuell ausschaut,wird man nicht einmal Krümel aufklauben.

Wer nix fordert,erhält i.d R.auch nix.

Ich würde darauf wetten,das man sich nicht einmal im Vorfeld der Landtagswahl um eine Art Strategie  im Falle einer neuen Regierung   
gekümmert hat..und sooo überraschend war das Ergebnis ja nun weiss Gott nicht.

Nicht das die rot/grün noch insgeheim hinterher trauern..[emoji23]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Gerade weil ich Jurist bin werde ich nicht aufhören zu fordern, dass sowohl das TierSchG, als auch das LFischG NRW dringend Änderungen benötigt. 

Im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung unserer Fischbestände, die ökologisch dringend erforderlich ist, brauchen wir ein klares gesetzliches Bekenntnis zu catch & dicide. 

Das TierSchG muss dringend dem Stand der Wissenschaft angepasst werden. Fische, Lurche und Echsen müssen auf den Stand heutiger wirbelloser Tiere gebracht werden. Tintenfische auf den Stand der heutigen Wirbeltiere eingestuft werden und die Tötung von Tümmlern, einigen Walarten und Primaten muss grundsätzlich verboten werden. Zudem darf der Kommerz nicht jedwedes Tierleid rechtfertigen dürfen. Hier stimmt die Gesamtkonzeption einfach nicht mehr. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Verzögertes zurücksetzen eines Fisches - der im Übrigen absolut artgerecht lebt - strafbar ist, eine Monate lange "quälerische" Tierhaltung von Hünern oder Schweinen aber ungeahndet bleibt. Hier habe wir eine Schieflage die nicht nur den heutigen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen widerspricht, sondern die auch nicht mehr mit dem Verständnis des "Normalbürgers" in Einklang zu bringen ist. 

Diese Punkte werde ich immer wieder benennen und ich habe bislang auch nicht den Eindruck, dass dies im RhFV anders gesehen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich Jurist bin werde ich nicht aufhören zu fordern, dass sowohl das TierSchG, als auch das LFischG NRW dringend Änderungen benötigt.
> ..........
> Diese Punkte werde ich immer wieder benennen und ich habe bislang auch nicht den Eindruck, dass dies im RhFV anders gesehen wird.



Du als Jurist solltest wissen, dass das Tierschutzgesetz ein Bundesgesetz ist.

Hier gings aber um Landesrecht und Landesgesetze wie das Fischereigesetz. 

Beim Versagen der umfallenden Zensuristen aus dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband zusammen mit ihren anglerfeindlichen Kumpels von Westfalen-Lippe (mit denen sie ja so gerne so schnell konfusionieren würden) und Hagemeyers Verband haben die aber ALLE beschlossen KEINE Änderungen am Fischereigesetz im Vorfeld der Koalitonsverhandlungen zu verlangen. 

Landesrecht..

Landesfischereigesetz...

Die haben im Land versagt!

Während die Jäger da schon deutlich weiter sind, weil die das Maul rechtzeitig aufmachten.

Die Anglerfeinde von W-L und LAWF und die umfallenden Zensuristen des Rheinischen haben samt ihres Fischereiverbandes NRW da schlicht auf ihrem ureigenen Feld, der Landespolitik, versagt.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich Jurist bin werde ich nicht aufhören zu fordern, dass sowohl das TierSchG, als auch das LFischG NRW dringend Änderungen benötigt.
> 
> Im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung unserer Fischbestände, die ökologisch dringend erforderlich ist, brauchen wir ein klares gesetzliches Bekenntnis zu catch & dicide.
> .........



Grundvoraussetzung für eine glaubhafte und ernstliche Forderung wäre immerhin, dass man dabei zumindestens den zutreffenden Terminus verwendet. 
Es heißt:..... *catch&decide*!
Ich nehme mal an, das ist gemeint!


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Wobei die Forderung nach decide absoluter Humbug ist.

Was kommt denn nach decide? 
Die Entscheidung (decide)  findet im Kopf statt. 

Was ausschlaggebend ist, ist die Handlung danach, also Release oder nicht.

Viel wichtiger ist es endlich anzuerkennen, dass es auch andere Gründe ausser Nahrungserwerb und Hege für das Angeln gibt.

Ähnlich wie bei anderen Sportarten mit Tieren unabhängig von einer Domestizierung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Grundvoraussetzung für eine glaubhafte und ernstliche Forderung wäre immerhin, dass man dabei zumindestens den zutreffenden Terminus verwendet.
> Es heißt:..... *catch&decide*!
> Ich nehme mal an, das ist gemeint!


Wo du Recht hast, hast du recht. War schon spät.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wobei die Forderung nach decide absoluter Humbug ist.
> 
> Was kommt denn nach decide?
> Die Entscheidung (decide)  findet im Kopf statt.
> ...


Aus diesem Grunde will ich ja, dass auf Bundesebene das TierSchG geändert wird. Dann wären wir genau da. Beides ist miteinander verzahnt. Aber um im Thema zu bleiben. Für mich muss der Landesfischereiverband jetzt aktiv werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

*Wunsch:*


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für mich muss der Landesfischereiverband jetzt aktiv werden.


*Realität:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Versagen der umfallenden Zensuristen aus dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband zusammen mit ihren anglerfeindlichen Kumpels von Westfalen-Lippe (mit denen sie ja so gerne so schnell konfusionieren würden) und Hagemeyers Verband haben die aber ALLE beschlossen KEINE Änderungen am Fischereigesetz im Vorfeld der Koalitonsverhandlungen zu verlangen.
> 
> Landesrecht..
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wunsch:*
> 
> *Realität:*



Ja, ein Wunsch. Es wird nicht einfach.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich Jurist bin werde ich nicht aufhören zu fordern, dass sowohl das TierSchG, als auch das LFischG NRW dringend Änderungen benötigt.
> 
> Im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung unserer Fischbestände, die ökologisch dringend erforderlich ist, brauchen wir ein klares gesetzliches Bekenntnis zu catch & dicide.



So löblich deine Ansichten und Forderungen auch sind-du scheinst da allerdings auf recht einsamen Posten zu sein.

Zumindest unter dem Aspekt einiger NRW Verbandshilights der letzten Zeit.

Nachhaltigkeit:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

Aufschrei der Verbände?

TierSchG Interpretation ala' LV
Westfalen Lippe:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317605


Reaktionen darauf:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324850

Auf Landes-wie Bundesebene grottig..mit denen wirds nie ein zu unseren Gunsten überarbeitetes TierSchG geben..eher betreibt der Vatikan einen Saunaclub.

Dein Wunsch und die Wirklichkeit..

Da drängt sich schon die Frage auf, ob man mit aktuellem TierSchG aber dafür kompetenteren Interessenvertetern in Land (und Bund) nicht besser bedient wäre.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist es endlich anzuerkennen, dass es auch andere Gründe ausser Nahrungserwerb und Hege für das Angeln gibt.



Ganz genau.





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grunde will ich ja, dass auf Bundesebene das TierSchG geändert wird.



*Sarkasmus on*
Mit den überwiegenden "Kämpfern" für Schutz..ähm Anglerinteressen in Land und Bund,dürfte eine Änderung wohl noch weiter zu unseren Lasten enden.
*Sarkasmus off*


Apropos
http://m.faz.net/aktuell/gesellscha...nd-mit-knabberfischen-ist-legal-15028369.html

Mit dt. Angelverbänden als Partner,hätten die Kosmetikstudios sich das wohl abschminken können[emoji23] 

Geht auch bei aktueller Rechtslage..wenn man denn will.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für mich muss der Landesfischereiverband jetzt aktiv werden.



Darüber sind wir uns alle hier wohl einig.

Nur rate mal,was da mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit passieren wird?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich Jurist bin werde ich nicht aufhören zu fordern, dass sowohl das TierSchG, als auch das LFischG NRW dringend Änderungen benötigt.


Es gäbe Ansatzpunkte genug, 
auch außerhalb der Firschereigesetze:

- Angelverbote an einigen Gewässern innerhalb der Vogelbrutzeit 
_wobei jede andere Nutzung/Betretung nicht reglementiert wird, also auch z.B. Partyalarm; im Gegenteil, die Abwesenheit von Anglern fördert dies sogar_

- Verbot Ufer zugänglich zu halten in Naturschutzgebieten
_während der Trecker das Maisfeld 1m neben dem Fluss beackert und scharen von Fussgängern mit Kötern englangschlendern, darfst du nicht mal die mannshohen Brennesseln platt hauen um am (gepachteten!) Ufer angeln zu können

_- die Besatzbeihilfe _
ist zu 2017 neu gestaltet worden und die grün-ideologische, vollkommen irreale Regelung muss dringend gerade gebogen werden
(genau mit diesem Tenor ist schwarz-gelb angetreten)

_- die freie Entscheidung des Anglers über die Entnahme _innerhalb der gesetzl. Schonregelungen muss im LFG  festgeschrieben werden.
Dazu hat das Theater um das "Trophaenangeln" __hat gerade in NRW echte Stilblüten getrieben (z.B. Auftrag an Veterinärämter ausgerechnet Vereine dahingehend zu prüfen) , dabei haben die Verbände auch noch kräftig mitgeholfen. Auch hier ist ein Zurückrudern dringend erforderlich.

_- to be continued...


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kaum hat die neue Ministerin Landwirtschaft/Umwelt auf ihrem Stuhl Platz genommen, kommt sie unter Beschuss von Tier"schützern":
https://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-...e-gegen-Betrieb-Schulze-Foecking-8403911.html
http://tierretter.de/portfolio/landwirtschaftsministerin-nrw/

Find ich gar nicht schlecht, das könnte das Ohr für ebenfalls unter Beschuss stehende Angler schärfen.
Aber wer soll ihr da was ins Ohr flüstern, wenn die NRW-Verbände lieber den Kopp in den Sand stecken um nicht gesehen zu werden?


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Jäger, Waldbauern,... alle Naturnutzer-Lobbyisten sind an der neuen Landesregierung dran, die die Tür für diese ja auch weit geöffnet hat, 
Tenor, "die ideologisch bedingten Regelungen von rot-grün zurück drehen". 
https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/...-will-NRW-Naturschutzgesetz-ueberpruefen.html

Und die NRW-Anglerverbände?
Pennen weiterhin, 
mehr noch: sie weigern sich weiterhin die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten!


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Was soll man noch sagen? 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste JHV. Das wird ein Spaß. 
Und im November ist noch Gespräch mit den Vorständen schon mal zum warm werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Du meinst ja den hier
Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?

ja, da wirds Zeit, dass ihr euch wehrt!


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nein, ich meine den Westfalen Lippe. Aber die hängen ja alle zusammen.
Wofür braucht ein Bundesland 3 Verbände? Die dann wieder einen Dachverband brauchen um doch nicht miteinander zureden. Das Geld kann man besser und sinnvoller verbrennen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

verbrennen tun die die Kohle doch gut (das kann wohl kaum einer besser ;-)) ) - man kann es aber sicher sinnvoller verwenden als solche anglerfeindlichen Verbände durchzufüttern..


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Besser 3 Landesverbände als einen unter der Fuchtel der Westfalen und Lippe-Ideologie ...& -Lethargie.

Und die Hoffnung, dass die Arbeitsverweigerung ein wirkliches Thema auf der JHV wird, habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (8. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kennst mich doch.  Ich mache da weiter wo ich letztes mal aufgehört habe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich fände es gut wenn sich die 2 größten Verbände NRW sich zusammenschließen.:m
  Noch besser wäre es, wenn auch die anderen beiden Verbände mitziehen würden.:vik:
  Ich halte die ALTEN Strukturen für überholt und nicht Zukunft fähig.
  Professionelles Auftreten von Verbänden ist wichtig, dies lässt sich aber heutzutage nicht mehr mit Ehrenämtern durchführen.
  Aber das Wichtigste, das dieser Verband muss die Anglerinteressen vertreten.
  Ich halte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für einer der *wichtigsten *Aufgaben.
  Zum ersten Eintrag in diesem Thread möchte ich nur kurz etwas anmerken,
  bei einem Gespräch mit einem Vorsitzenden eines Verbandes, zum Thema Internet/ Anglerboard, sagte mir dieser nur, dass er diese Medien nicht viel benutze. 
  Zwischen ihm und mir liegen mindestens 30 Jahre Altersunterschied:c
  Ist nur eine Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Überholte alte Strukturen zusammen zu schmeissen, weil man meint aus zweimal Sche... Gold machen zu können, ging schon mit VDSF und DAV schief beim DAFV...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Überholte alte Strukturen zusammen zu schmeissen, weil man meint aus zweimal Sche... Gold machen zu können, ging schon mit VDSF und DAV schief beim DAFV...


Neue Leute müssen da schon her #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Neue Leute in Strukturen, die versagt haben, nützen nix. Da müssen komplett neue Strukturen her. 

Neue Leute gibts ja auch beim DAFV seit Konfusion (Präsine, GF, MöA etc.):
Dennoch anglerfeindlich und inkompetent geblieben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..............
> ...




Angesichts dessen, wie hier alle Interessenverbände sich eingebracht haben (ausser natürlich der Anglerfeinde vom Rheinischen, Westfalen-Lippe, FV-NRW etc.) ist es kein Wunder, wenn die Ministerin sie erwähnt bei ihren ersten politischen Vorhaben.

So berichten jedenfalls die Westfälischen Nachrichten:
Umweltministerin Schulze Föcking gibt einen Ausblick auf ihre politischen Pläne


*Hat jemand da IRGENDWAS gelesen von Fischen oder gar Anglern oder Angeln?
*

Dann bitte mir zusenden..

*Ansonsten habt als Zahler der genannten Naturschutzverbände für organisierte Angelfischer (Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. , Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V., Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.,  Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen ) wenigstens den Anstand, euren Unmut darüber, dass ALLE ausser Anglern da bedacht werden, bei den Verbanditen, die ihr da bezahlt und die daher eure Untergebenen und Dienstleister sind, kund zu tun.*


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hör bloß auf, der Tach war sch***e genug, da möcht ich mich nicht noch über hochbezahlte Lobbyamateure ärgern.

Versuchen wir also etwas Optimismus einzubringen: |kopfkrat
Wahrscheinlich sind sie doch erwähnt, nur nicht namentlich.
Vielleicht unter "Wasserschutz"... |splat: #q  _Ok, mit Optimismus kommt man bei der Gurkentruppe echt nicht weiter._


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Da lag doch dieser Zettel vom LFV bei der Zeitung Am Haken bei. Muss ich mal suchen. Stelle ich heute abend mal rein. Da schreiben die was anderes.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/schulze_foecking_27.09.2017.php

 Warum findet unser Thomas dies nicht.  |kopfkrat

|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Weils augenscheinlich ja nix genützt hat und reine verbanditeninterne  Beruhigungspille ist?

Siehe Artikel oben:
ALLES angesprochen - ausser Gewässer, Fische, Angeln und Angler.

Das von Dir verlinkte Gespräch war eben schon NACH Koalitionsverhandlungen und die Verbände waren nicht wie die anderen (Jäger etc.) VORHER dran mit ihren Forderungen.

Dann spielt man eben nur die zweite Geige.

Ist ja genau der Punkt.

Weil da nicht ein Alibitreffen reicht, sondern es konkrete und dauerhafte Arbeit braucht, rechtzeitig und kompetent, und zu nutzende Möglichkeiten (Koalitionsverhandlungen) zu erkennen un dann auch zu nutzen statt hinterherzuhecheln.

Und was als interne Beruhigungspille  auf Seiten der naturschützenden Verbanditen steht, hat nun mal auch öffentlich eine andere Relevanz, als das was in den Westfälischen Nachrichten kommt und die gesamte Bevölkerung erreicht.

Aber wer damit natürlich schon zufrieden ist, dem seis gegönnt...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Sharpo schrieb:


> https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/schulze_foecking_27.09.2017.php


Vor allem ist das inhaltsloses Geschwätz.

Hab über FB nachgefragt:
_Könnt ihr bitte die Punkte
- Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes,__
- Kormoranverordnung,
- Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten
und
- Rahmenbedingungen für die Fischereiausübung zukünftig positiver zu gestalten
konkretisieren?
__Was sind Ziele? Was sind Forderungen/Vorstellungen des Verbandes?_

Antwort natürlich #c


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das inhaltsloses Geschwätz.
> 
> Hab über FB nachgefragt:
> _Könnt ihr bitte die Punkte
> ...



Die Fragen hättest Du Dir sparen können.  
Kennst die doch.

Es geht Dich doch auch nichts an. Du bist kein Mitglied. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Klar ist kati bei Westfalen-Lippe über seinen Verein mittelbar Mitglied.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar ist kati bei Westfalen-Lippe über seinen Verein mittelbar Mitglied.




Tztztz...
wieviel smilys muss ich setzen bis man die Ironie erkennt?  

Aber über Facebook über den Account...ohne offizielle Anfrage als Verein..


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333656
Lesen & die Kollegen, 
die schon geplagt genug sind, 
weil sie da unten im Rheinischen leben müssen,
unterstützen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. November 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich nehme gerne PNs von rheinischen Vereinen entgegen und beantworte gerne Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Schon ganz gut, wenn das nicht nur per PN, sondern auch öffentlich geht.

Gemauschelt im Hintergrund wird schon genug statt offen kommuniziert und informiert in den Verbänden..

Und wenns privat läuft, gibts keinerlei Kontrolle durch andere Anwesende..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. November 2017)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich werde Fragen auch öffentlich beantworten, ich kanns mir ja erlauben......:q|rolleyes


tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Am 18. März ist JHV des LFVs Westfalen-Lippe.

_Mindestens_ 3 Themen dürften spannend werden:

1. Die spinnerte Fusion mit den Rheinischen

2. Der Rheinische hat im DAFV gekündigt, die Verbandsführung will aber anscheinend wieder rein. Was ist mit der spinnerten Fusion, wenn die Rheinischen Mitgliedsvereine hoffentlich doch weiter auf die Kündigung bestehen?

3. 2017 wurde angesprochen, dass Westfalen-Lippe über eine elektronische Verbandskarte nachdenkt.
All die Fragen, die hier auftreten, werden also auch auf uns zukommen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Noch wer aus dem Board am kommenden Sonntag in Werl?


----------



## doebelfaenger (15. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Am 18. März ist JHV des LFVs Westfalen-Lippe.
> 
> _Mindestens_ 3 Themen dürften spannend werden:
> 
> ...



1. Es sind doch für die nächsten zwei Jahre Sondierungsgespräche anberaumt.

2. Der Rheinische wird die Kündigung zurückziehen. Das ist wie mit der SPD und er GroKo: Eigentlich wissen die, dass dies der Untergang ist, andererseits fürchten sie alles, was nach einem neuen, eigenen Weg aussehen könnte.

3. Wie ist das gemeint?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ja, ich befürchte auch, dass eine Mehrheit für den DAFV stimmen wird. Und mit der spinnerten Fusion schafft sich der RhFV dann endgültig ab und begibt sich unter die Knute von W-L. Schade, dass es so enden muss!


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> 3. Wie ist das gemeint?


Hinter dem


kati48268 schrieb:


> hier


versteckt sich ein Link.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, ich befürchte auch, dass eine Mehrheit für den DAFV stimmen wird. Und mit der spinnerten Fusion schafft sich der RhFV dann endgültig ab und begibt sich unter die Knute von W-L. Schade, dass es so enden muss!


Es gibt Giott sei Dank Vereine bei euch, die gegen Beides kämpfen.
Ich wünsche diesen unendlich viel Kraft.


----------



## chris760819 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Eine Frage in die Runde. Wer ist bei der Jahreshauptversammlung des RhFv eigentlich stimmberechtigt? Jedes einzelne Mitglied der dem Rheinischen angehörenen Vereine?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde. Wer ist bei der Jahreshauptversammlung des RhFv eigentlich stimmberechtigt? Jedes einzelne Mitglied der dem Rheinischen angehörenen Vereine?



Ich habe im Kopf, dass der Verein für alle angefangenen 50 Mitglieder eine Stimme hat. Die Stimmen eines Vereins dürfen nicht gesplittet werden, müssen also einheitlich abgegeben werden. Das steht aber in der Satzung bzw. den Ordnungen des RhFV. Kannst du dir auf der HP des RhFV runterladen.


----------



## chris760819 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Danke für die Info Kolja. Ich schau mal auf der Seite nach.


----------



## doebelfaenger (16. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt Giott sei Dank Vereine bei euch, die gegen Beides kämpfen.
> Ich wünsche diesen unendlich viel Kraft.



Denen kann man nur viel Kraft, viel Glück und ein kleines Wunder wünschen.

Wie man so hört, trommelt der Vorstand des Rheinischen auf jeder noch so kleinen Bezirksversammlung für den Verbleib im DAFV.

Hauptsächliche Begründung: Damit der kleine, gemeine Angler weiterhin auf EU-Ebene vertreten wird...

"Und warum treten dann so viele Verbände aus, wenn der DAFV so gute Arbeit leistet?"

"Das hat mit persönlichen Animositäten zu tun..."

Vielleicht schwingt sich Herr Kreder ja noch auf zu einer großen, mitreißenden Rede auf der JHV. Ansonsten wird die Mehrheit dort wohl leider für den Verbleib stimmen und dabei nicht mal merken, dass sie damit weiter auf dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie sitzen...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> "Das hat mit persönlichen Animositäten zu tun..."


Tatsächlich hat der Wunsch einzelner Präsidiumsmitlieder im DAFV zu verbleiben mit persönlicher Animosität zu tun.

WuL wird niemals austreten, deren Führung ist Fahnentreu bis zum Endsieg.
Ohne DAFV-Mitgliedschaft jedoch keine Fusion mit WuL für den Rheinischen.
Und da sich einige Präsidiumsmitglieder für diese spinnerte Idee der Fusion haben einfangen lassen, evtl. auch mit in Aussichtstellung von Pöstchen...

Hatten wir bei den Rheinischen doch schon.
Sie wollten schon mal raus, dann bekam Gube ein Pöstchen im DAFV-Präsidium und schon war der Kündigungsgedanke wieder weg.

Wenn die Vereinsvorstände ihre bereits beschlossene Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen,
sogar die Folge Beitragserhöhung mitnehmen,
gehören die allesamt durch die Vereinsmitglieder (...) _Mod.:ursprünglich verwendetes Wort gelöscht, Du meintest sicher "abgesägt" bzw. "abgewählt"_.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Denen kann man nur viel Kraft, viel Glück und ein kleines Wunder wünschen.
> 
> Wie man so hört, trommelt der Vorstand des Rheinischen auf jeder noch so kleinen Bezirksversammlung für den Verbleib im DAFV.
> 
> ...



Kannst mich ruhig dutsen. 

An der Rede arbeite ich!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat der Wunsch einzelner Präsidiumsmitlieder im DAFV zu verbleiben mit persönlicher Animosität zu tun.
> 
> WuL wird niemals austreten, deren Führung ist Fahnentreu bis zum Endsieg.
> Ohne DAFV-Mitgliedschaft jedoch keine Fusion mit WuL für den Rheinischen.
> ...



Gube wollte nicht wegen eines Pöstchens im DAFV bleiben. Er hatte geglaubt mit diesem Posten positiven Einfluss nehmen zu können. Dies nehme ich ihm voll und ganz ab. 

Die Fusion macht aus der Denke der Verbandler durchaus Sinn, nur ist deren Denke fehlgeleitet. Eines ist dort noch nicht angekommen. Unser Problem ist nicht die Politik. Die Lobbyarbeit in diesem Bereich funktioniert über den Fischereiverband NRW leidlich gut. Dies sieht man am Schnupperangeln für Jugend und Erwachsene. Auch das Fischereigesetz NRW ins in einem vernünftigen Zustand. 

Die Gefahr lauert für NRW auch eher nicht in der EU, denn die ist für Binnenfischerei nicht zuständig.

Die Hauptgefahr liegt im Mitgliederschwund. Dieser resultiert aus einem anderen Verhalten der Angler, als früher. Immer weniger Angler wollen sich die Arbeit, die mit der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer einher geht ans Bein binden. Aus diesem Grund verlieren die Vereine Mitglieder und damit auch der Verband mittelbare Mitglieder. Hinzu kommt, dass einige Vereine mit der Politik des DAFV nicht einverstanden sind und daher auch die LVs verlassen, wenn diese im DAFV bleiben. 

Bei optimistischer Schätzung sind vielleicht gerade mal 20% der Angler im Rheinland mittelbares Mitglied im RhFV. Der RhFV hat sich bisher aber nur für die Vereine interessiert. Er ist eigentlich kein Angelverband. Er ist eine Verband der Gewässerunterhalter! Denn nichts anderes sind die Angelvereine. Die Interessenlage der Gewässerunterhalter ist aber nicht zwingend dieselbe, wie die der Angler.

Die falsche Denke liegt nun darin, dass man auf der einen Seite meint, zu schwach zu werden und auf der anderen, dieses Problem mit Fusion beheben zu können. Was nicht gesehen wird ist, dass man durch dieses Scheuklappendenken 80% der potentiellen Mitglieder brach liegen lässt. Es wird nicht gesehen, dass die Fusion zweier Mängel, diesen nicht beheben kann. Würde man sich hingegen von den anderen LVs in NRW abgrenzen, indem man aus dem DAFV draußen bleibt und würde zugleich den Verband auch auf die Angler ausrichten, die nicht in Vereinen sind, läge plötzlich ein riesen Markt vor einem. Das würde das Problem auch viel eher lösen können, als eine Fusion. Dies entspricht aber nicht den Denkstrukturen der Verbandsspitzen. Die Verbandsspitzen denken den Verband eher als eine Behörde und hätten am liebsten eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in das LFischG NRW geschrieben. Sie müssten den Verband aber als einen Marktteilnehmer denken, der seinen Kunden ein gutes Produkt anbieten muss. Ich musste aber selber feststellen, dass die Verbandsvorstände gedanklich davon viel zu weit weg sind.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

So, JHV WuL gelaufen.
Es gab eigentlich gar nix besonders Erwähnenswertes (und über 'richtige' Interna berichte ich hier bekanntlich nicht).

Interessant evtl. der Staatssekretär Bottermann (Ministerium Landwirtschaft/Umwelt) der sowohl beim Kormoranproblem als auch bei drohenden Angelverboten Kooperationswillen zeigte.
Mein Hinweis, dass dieser politische Wille aber auch bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde ankommen muss, die einen ganz anderen Weg fahren, hat er zwar aufgenommen,
beim Beispiel 
'Angleraussperrung wegen Vogelbrutzeit während Party am Ufer stattfindet, weil eben keine Angler da sind'
aber auch gleich wieder missverstanden und von mehr Kontrolle gegen Party gesprochen.
Das war nicht gemeint!
Denn wenn Angler, die die Vögel gar nicht vergrämen, vor Ort wären, müsste auch niemand zusätzlich kontrollieren.
Die JHV ist aber halt nicht das Forum um Probleme tiefergehend darzustellen.
Ich werd an ihm dran bleiben.

Über den DAFV wurde natürlich auch wieder ordentlich gelobjudelt, wie richtig die Entscheidung doch war drinzubleiben, dolle Arbeit von Seggelke & Lindner, blablabla.

Hab zwar Einspruch eingelegt und dagegen gesprochen, aber ein richtiger mehrfacher Dialog kommt dort ja nicht zustande, so dass dies eigentlich mehr meinem Gewissen dient.

Aber ich habe auch den als Gast anwesenden Gube angesprochen sich zu dem Thema zu äußern, da seine Vereine ja mehrheitlich für die Kündigung gestimmt haben.

Er antwortete -mit seiner besonderen Art- und plädierte ausdrücklich für den Verbleib des Rheinischen im DAFV. Man habe ja nur 'vorsorglich gekündigt' und nun stehe halt eine Beitragserhöhung an, die auch den Beitrag zum DAFV beinhalte und er sei sich sehr sicher, dass die Vereine für den Verbleib im Bundesverband stimmen werden.
Es sei schließlich auch _das gesamte_ rheinische Präsidium für den Verbleib.
Und der DAFV hat sich doch so gegen Hendricks AWZ-Verordnung engagiert und der Olaf (Lindner) mache einen so tollen Job...
Leider konnte ich auch darauf darauf nicht mehr antworten.

Ähnlich hat er auch zuvor die Fusion als ein unbedingt erstrebenswertes Ziel dargestellt.


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und
wünsche den Rheinischen Vereinsvertretern ganz viel Kraft, Verstand & Rückgrat!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

ist dir da nicht schlecht geworden?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und
> wünsche den Rheinischen Vereinsvertretern ganz viel Kraft, Verstand & Rückgrat!



Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Beitragsherhöhung, der Verbleib im DAFV oder die Fusion in irgend einer Weise verhindert werden können. Ich sehe mich daher eher auf Distanz zum Verband gehen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist dir da nicht schlecht geworden?


Hm... hab vor einiger Zeit dazu gelernt, dass man _diese ganz eigene_ Welt nicht in ein paar Jahren ändern kann.
Vom Podium erwarte ich ja gar nichts anderes.

Leider ist das Plenum zum größtenteil lethargisch und lässt sich berieseln, hört gar nicht zu oder vesteht keine Zusammenhänge, die Beteiligung läuft eher nach dem Motto 'was von oben kommt wird doch wohl richtig sein & was steht eigentlich auf der Speisekarte für heut Mittag?'
Aber vor ein paar Jahren war das noch viel schlimmer. Es tut sich was, aber laaaaaaaangsaaaaaaaaaaam.

Selbst wenn alle anderen LVs längst aus dem BV geflüchtet sind, werden Westfalen und Lippe & Weser-Ems zu Frau Doktors Füßen verharren und die Fahne des DAFV stolz hoch halten.
Ist einfach so.
Die sind verloren.
Vielleicht in 5-? Jahren, wenn eine andere Generation sowohl auf dem Podium wie im Plenum sitzt...

Deswegen auch meine Hoffnung auf die Rheinischen Vereine, die können NRW noch retten.
Aber Kolja will meine Sonntagslaune ja unbedingt ganz versauen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

"Selbst wenn alle anderen LVs längst aus dem BV geflüchtet sind, werden Westfalen und Lippe & Weser-Ems zu Frau Doktors Füßen verharren und die Fahne des DAFV stolz hoch halten."

Das hab ich von den Saarländern auch geglaubt, jetzt sind sie raus.
Allerdings wohl aus rein Schneiderlöchleins Gründen


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Bei uns steht am 14.04. die Jahreshauptversammlung von unserem Verein an. Mal schauen wie die sich zum Austritt bzw. Wiedereintritt des Rheinischen aus dem DAFV positionieren. Das Schlimme ist, dass die die zu solchen Versammlungen kommen die Verbandsarbeit vollkommen schnurz ist. Kann ich auch fast schon verstehen. Der Großteil der Anwesenden ist Ü60 eher Ü70. Also warum sich mit Dingen beschäftigen die teilweise in der Zukunft liegen und von denen man eh nix mehr hat. 
Ich sehe da vielmehr die jüngeren Angler in der Pflicht, sich nicht immer nur zu beschweren sondern bei solchen Veranstaltungen auch anwesend zu sein und deren Sicht der Dinge zu äußern.


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Berichte hier gern, wie's gelaufen ist.
Und du kannst ja auch das Wort erheben und dem Vorstand deutlich mitteilen, welche Stimmkarten er heben sollte.
Besser wäre natürlich noch ein Beschluss der Versammlung, "es ist mit Ja zu Austritt zu stimmen".


----------



## Harrie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Moin Chris,
und auf der JHV für die Anglerdemo sammeln,nicht vergessen.


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Thema überhaupt angesprochen wird. Auf der Tagesordnung steht das explizit nicht drauf. Das einzige was darauf schließen könnte wäre der Punkt "Beitragserhöhungen". Na ich höre mir das einmal an und bei Bedarf werde ich den Versammlungsteilnehmern mal meine Sicht der Dinge kund tun.


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Moin Harrie, 
 wusste gar nicht das ihr bei solchen Veranstaltungen Geld einsammelt. Finde ich gut, aber ich glaub von den Anwesenden kennt Euch leider keiner.


----------



## Harrie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Schau mal,

www.anglerdemo.de

Schade das Du das nicht kennst.Ich gehöhre nicht dazu,unterstütze aber.


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Die Anglerdemo kenne ich natürlich, nicht aber die Tatsache das dafür Geld eingesammelt wird. Man lernt nie aus


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Bei uns steht am 14.04. die Jahreshauptversammlung von unserem Verein an. Mal schauen wie die sich zum Austritt bzw. Wiedereintritt des Rheinischen aus dem DAFV positionieren. Das Schlimme ist, dass die die zu solchen Versammlungen kommen die Verbandsarbeit vollkommen schnurz ist. Kann ich auch fast schon verstehen. Der Großteil der Anwesenden ist Ü60 eher Ü70. Also warum sich mit Dingen beschäftigen die teilweise in der Zukunft liegen und von denen man eh nix mehr hat.
> Ich sehe da vielmehr die jüngeren Angler in der Pflicht, sich nicht immer nur zu beschweren sondern bei solchen Veranstaltungen auch anwesend zu sein und deren Sicht der Dinge zu äußern.



Hi Chris,

es ist ja leider ein Teufelskreis mit den jungen Anglern und Vereinen/Verbänden. Die meisten haben einfach keinen Bock, sich mit den ganzen älteren Betonschädeln auseinanderzusetzen - was ich vollends verstehen kann. Da wird man ja schon doof angeguckt, wenn man sagt, man sei Karpfenangler. Und wenn man vielleicht eine andere Sicht vertritt als "alles abknüppeln und verwerten". Dass da immer weniger bereit sind, sich in Vereinen und Verbänden einzubringen, leuchtet mir ein. Dann hat man halt bei den JHVs nur Ü60 und Ü70 sitzen, die dann das "weiter so!" kritiklos abnicken.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Das einzige was darauf schließen könnte wäre der Punkt "Beitragserhöhungen".


Jep, dahinter versteckt sich auch das Thema.

Die Rheinischen haben die Beiragserhöhung des Bundesverbandes, von 2 auf 3 €uro, ja aus der Rücklage gezahlt, also nicht an Vereine weitergegeben.
Und dann im Bundesverband gekündigt.
"Vorsorglich", wie Gube es darstellt, was juristisch Quatsch ist, entweder man kündigt oder man kündigt nicht.

Wenn jetzt die Kündigung per Mitgliederbeschluss wieder zurück genommen werden soll, heißt es natürlich gleichzeitig, dass die Verbandsabgabe für die Vereine steigt, die das dann i.d.R. an die Mitglieder weitergeben.

Ich vermute, weiß es aber nicht, dass die Verbandsabgabe gleich um mehr als 1€ steigen wird, dann hat man mal wieder einen größreren schluck aus der Pulle und kann auch die Erhöhung Bundesverband besser verstecken.

Kündigung würde allerdings bedeuten, dass die bisherigen 2€ für den Bundesverband auch beim Landesverband bleiben könnten, also hätte der quasi automatisch seine nette Erhöhung, für die Vereine & Mitglieder wird es nicht teurer und ihr wäret den verdammten Bundesverband los.


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, weiß es aber nicht, dass die Verbandsabgabe gleich um mehr als 1€ steigen wird, dann hat man mal wieder einen größreren schluck aus der Pulle und kann auch die Erhöhung Bundesverband besser verstecken.



Der Beitrag soll von 7 auf 9,50 Euro steigen. Also 1 Euro mehr für DAFV und 1,50 Euro mehr für den Rheinischen.

Wenn die Kündigung nicht zurückgenommen wird, könnte man sich natürlich die Erhöhung sparen. Das könnte am Ende für viele Mitglieder vielleicht das stärkste Argument gegen den DAFV sein. Keiner zahlt gerne mehr Geld, zumal er kaum weiß wofür.

Andere Vorschläge, den Verband attraktiver zu machen, um neue Mitglieder zu werben und vielleicht sogar eine vereinsunabhängige Mitgliedschaft zu ermöglichen (der Rheinische hat ja auch einige "Verbandsgewässer"), sind wohl bislang auf taube Ohren gestoßen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Der Beitrag soll von 7 auf 9,50 Euro steigen. Also 1 Euro mehr für DAFV und 1,50 Euro mehr für den Rheinischen.
> 
> Wenn die Kündigung nicht zurückgenommen wird, könnte man sich natürlich die Erhöhung sparen. Das könnte am Ende für viele Mitglieder vielleicht das stärkste Argument gegen den DAFV sein. Keiner zahlt gerne mehr Geld, zumal er kaum weiß wofür.
> 
> ...



Man beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema nicht, weil man das Problem nicht erkannt hat. Lieber fusioniert man, damit man wieder "mehr" Mitglieder hat. #q


ps.: Bei einer Fusion müsste man den Beitrag noch mal anheben, denn W-L liegt bei 10,20 €.


----------



## Harrie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Der Beitrag soll von 7 auf 9,50 Euro steigen. Also 1 Euro mehr für DAFV und 1,50 Euro mehr für den Rheinischen.
> 
> Wenn die Kündigung nicht zurückgenommen wird, könnte man sich natürlich die Erhöhung sparen. Das könnte am Ende für viele Mitglieder vielleicht das stärkste Argument gegen den DAFV sein. Keiner zahlt gerne mehr Geld, zumal er kaum weiß wofür.
> 
> ...




Wie wird die Beitragserhöhung denn begründet?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Harrie schrieb:


> Wie wird die Beitragserhöhung denn begründet?



1,50 ist die Weitergabe der Erhöhung des Verbandsbeitrags vom DAFV. 1 € braucht man für den Verband selber. Die Rücklagen sind abgeschmolzen, weil man ja zuletzt die Beitragserhöhung des DAFV aus den Rücklagen bezahlt hat. 

Also das ist jetzt meine Begründung, nicht die offizielle.


----------



## Harrie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Danke


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Okay.. also hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass für den DAFV der Beitrag von derzeit 3 Euro auf 4,50 Euro ansteigen wird. Ich meine unser Verein hat aktuell rund 700 Mitglieder, verteilt in verschiedene Untergruppen. Ich denke wenn man dann mal vorrechnet was wir in den letzten Jahre alles für eine Nichtleistung bezahlt haben und was für in Zukunft dafür ausgeben könnte dem ein oder anderen ein Licht aufgehen. Na vielleicht rufe ich mal den Vereinsvorsitzenden unseres Hauptvereins an. Mal schauen wie der und der Vorstand dazu positionieren


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Und wenn's die bisherigen 2€, die an den BV gehen, selbst einsacken würden, hätten'se sogar mehr als mit dieser bescheuerten Erhöhung.
Eigentlich sagt der Rheinländer doch:
_"Geld hat man vom Behalten, nicht vom Ausgeben"_,
aber der sprüchestarke Gube ist eben nur ein Sprücheklopfer, kein brauchbarer Vorsitzender.


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ps.: Bei einer Fusion müsste man den Beitrag noch mal anheben, denn W-L liegt bei 10,20 €.


Da wird doch aber nicht drüber geredet, momenten ist man ja nur _"im Gespräch"_, das ist doch noch soooo weit weg... :m



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema nicht, weil man das Problem nicht erkannt hat. Lieber fusioniert man, damit *man* wieder "mehr" Mitglieder hat.


Ja, diese Logik ist verblüffend!

Und "man" ist in diesem Fall auch noch der bereits existierende Dachverband Fischereiverband-NRW, der seit Gründung genau das erfüllt, was mit der Fusion nun noch mal erreicht werden soll.

Das Ziel Westfalen und Lippes in der Geschichte ist ja noch nachvollziehbar: ein noch machtvollerer Job für den GF 
Dass die Rheinischen bei der Horrorstory NUR verlieren, wird Gube bestimmt mit ein paar lustigen Mundartsprüchen wieder gut machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Okay.. also hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass für den DAFV der Beitrag von derzeit 3 Euro auf 4,50 Euro ansteigen wird. Ich meine unser Verein hat aktuell rund 700 Mitglieder, verteilt in verschiedene Untergruppen. Ich denke wenn man dann mal vorrechnet was wir in den letzten Jahre alles für eine Nichtleistung bezahlt haben und was für in Zukunft dafür ausgeben könnte dem ein oder anderen ein Licht aufgehen. Na vielleicht rufe ich mal den Vereinsvorsitzenden unseres Hauptvereins an. Mal schauen wie der und der Vorstand dazu positionieren



Nein, der RhFV hatte die Beitragserhöhung des DAFV von vor 3 Jahren noch nicht an die Vereine weitergereicht.


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Naja Kolja, wir wissen doch beide, das dies im Grunde nur ein Taschenspielertrick gewesen ist, weil man die Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen des Vereins gezahlt hat. Diese Rücklagen sind letztendlich von jedem einzelnen Mitglied eingezahlt worden. Ich weiß noch, dass damals der Herr Gube (Anwesend als Gastredner zu unserer Jahreshauptversammlung )das genauso schön geredet hat. Meinst du, da kommen irgendwelche kritischen Fragen auf? Den Schuh muss ich mir allerdings auch anziehen.|rolleyes


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Man kann davon ausgehen das der RHFV im Bundesverband bleibt. 
Damit wird die Beitragserhöhung auch kommen.
Ich bin nur mal gespannt, wie die Abstimmung ausfällt.
Möchte nur zu bedenken geben, dass für einen Austritt auch die Satzung geändert werden müsste und dafür braucht man eine entsprechende Mehrheit.
Für mich ist damit ein Verbleib vorprogramiert.

Zum Thema Fusion, wird bestimmt auch ein Top Thema sein auf der Versammlung. 
Ich Frage mich da überhaupt wo der Mitgliederauftrag ist, das man solche Gespräche geführt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Naja Kolja, wir wissen doch beide, das dies im Grunde nur ein Taschenspielertrick gewesen ist, weil man die Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen des Vereins gezahlt hat. Diese Rücklagen sind letztendlich von jedem einzelnen Mitglied eingezahlt worden. Ich weiß noch, dass damals der Herr Gube (Anwesend als Gastredner zu unserer Jahreshauptversammlung )das genauso schön geredet hat. Meinst du, da kommen irgendwelche kritischen Fragen auf? Den Schuh muss ich mir allerdings auch anziehen.|rolleyes



Diese Erkenntnis setzt sich bei mir auch immer weiter durch. Es wird alles kritiklos hingenommen. Das geht von oben bis nach unten durch. In meiner Jugend war das noch anders. Da hat man Demonstriert, Kirchenscheiben eingeworfen, Pflastersteine geschmissen ...


----------



## Kapu61 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit ob der Vorstand die Rücklagen dafür benutzen darf?
Es ging ja ganz klar darum das Herr Gube, als neuer Vorstand keine Beitragserhöhungen durch drücken wollte!
Das hat er selbst bei einer JHV als Gastredner gesagt.


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo Carp,
Sorry das ich dich korrigieren muss. Der Rheinische ist mit Ablauf des Jahres 2017 bereits aus dem DAFV ausgetreten. Satzungsmässig ist also alles schon gelaufen. Jetzt geht es vielmehr um die Thematik, wieder in den Dachverband einzutreten. Ich gebe Dir aber in einem Punkt absolut Recht. Ich denke auch,dass auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Rheinischen für einen Wiedereintritt in DAFV gestimmt wird.


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Hallo Carp,
> Sorry das ich dich korrigieren muss. Der Rheinische ist mit Ablauf des Jahres 2017 bereits aus dem DAFV ausgetreten. Satzungsmässig ist also alles schon gelaufen. Jetzt geht es vielmehr um die Thematik, wieder in den Dachverband einzutreten. Ich gebe Dir aber in einem Punkt absolut Recht. Ich denke auch,dass auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Rheinischen für einen Wiedereintritt in DAFV gestimmt wird.



Da muss ich dich leider korrigieren: Der Rheinische hat Ende 2017 gekündigt, aber da die Kündigungsfrist ein Jahr beträgt, würde man erst zu Ende 2018 austreten. Sollte man für den Verbleib im DAFV stimmen, wäre man also quasi nicht einen Tag raus aus dem DAFV gewesen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Oha, danke Doebelfänger und sorry an Dich Carp


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Mal sehen ob jemand was sagt in der Versammlung im April.

Es steht aber fest, ein so weitermachen geht nicht, denke da stehe ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung.

Viele Angler in NRW sind nicht organisiert und die Verein leiden unter Mitgliederschwund.
Langfristig werden die Vereine verlieren und dann die Verbände und dann die Fischerei.


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Versucht in euren Vereinen Druck zu machen, die Vorstände anrufen, fragen: 
- zunächst mal: fahren die überhaupt hin zur JHV des Verbandes? Wenn nein, protestieren! Ein 1. Vorsitzender kann das aber auch delegieren, bietet euch an, für den Verein dort hin zu fahren und abzustimmen.
- wie will der Vorstand abstimmen und auf welcher Grundlage?
Macht denen Dampf.
- Koalitionen unter Vereinen bilden, kontaktet die Nachbarvereine, nehmt sie mit und nordet sie ein
- auf der JHV ans Mikro gehen und für die Beibehaltung des Austritts plädieren, mit LV-Austritt drohen
Nur wenn Gube Angst ums Geld kriegt, wird er einknicken!


----------



## chris760819 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Nun, ich habe eben mal kurz meinen Vorstand angeschrieben und denen ein paar Fragen gestellt. Unter anderem auch zu dem Punkt Austritt DAFV und wie der Vorstand sich hierzu positioniert. Mal schauen was da kommt. 

Also ich hätte ja am 28.04 Zeit und würde den Weg nach Krefeld auf mich nehmen, aber nur wenn ich das okay habe die Kündigung nicht zurück zu nehmen


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

|good:
*Großartig!
Da zieh ich den Hut!*





*Auch wenn eine Absage kommt, das ist Engagement.
Nachahmenswert!*


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Ich habe meine Hausaufgaben brav gemacht, deshalb werde ich am 28ten April auch mit Stimmrechten ausgestattet in Krefeld aufschlagen, und wenn man mir die Chance gibt, das Mikro in die Hand zu bekommen, wird man mich auch eindeutig hören, auch wenn ich im eigenen Verein einen starken Gegner habe, nämlich den Justitiziar des RhFV.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider korrigieren: Der Rheinische hat Ende 2017 gekündigt, aber da die Kündigungsfrist ein Jahr beträgt, würde man erst zu Ende 2018 austreten. Sollte man für den Verbleib im DAFV stimmen, wäre man also quasi nicht einen Tag raus aus dem DAFV gewesen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> -df



So ist es!


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Eine Anekdote zur JHV von Sonntag und Gube ist mir noch eingefallen.
Wie die WuLer zuvor, verdammte er natürlich während unseres kurzen 'Dialogs', auch das Internet, das dann in seiner ganz eigenen Art. Er war natürlich geimpft zu meinem Stallgeruch.

Er stammelt dabei bewusst falsch die Namen der Plattformen wie Facebook, Youtube, so will er deren Bedeutung und der Leute, die sich dort äussern herabwürdigen und sich bei den ältesten Vereinsfunktionären einschleimen.
Viele Jüngere um mich herum, und mit jünger meine ich unter 60, flüsterten miteinander, auch ich wurde angesprochen, _"wer ist der Clown eigentlich"_?

Das Anglerboard erwähnt er dabei ganz bewusst nicht, dabei geht es ihm primär um dieses.
Er gehört zwar zu den ganz wenigen Funktionären, die hier bewusst _nicht_ mitlesen,
aber er _lässt_ mitlesen und sich berichten, als würde das nicht ungefähr auf das Gleiche raus kommen.
Er ist dann auch gleichzeitig derjenige, der am Heftigsten auf das AB reagiert. Mehrfach beharrte er in Präsidiums-/Verbandsausschusssitzungen darauf, das AB, bzw. den ehem. Redakteur anzuzeigen o.ä.; die Anderen erklärten ihm dann ruhig, dass das Unsinn sei.
Es gibt durchaus weitere lustige Stories zu seinem Blutdruck, wenn das Wort Anglerboard fällt...


Bei seinen Statements zum Internet ging es ihm um den Verriss der Präsidentin, die doch so ungerecht behandelt würde und wo so viele Lügen erzählt werden. So habe sie sich nie selbst um den Präsithron beworben, und auch nie um denselben bei den Imkern.
Letztere haben sie selbst gefragt, will er damit wohl sagen. Warum diese sie dann ablehnten und ihr "Konzernprostitution" vorwarfen, erwähnt er dabei nicht.
Auch nicht, wie HK denn zu dem von uns warm gepolsterten Stuhl im DAFV-Präsidium kam.
Was das Ganze insgesamt so sollte, wurde wohl den Wenigsten Zuhörern klar, sie applaudierten trotzdem brav, wie es sich für Delegierte bei WuL gehört.

Sein Vorvorgänger, Heinz Ollig, mein Onkel und ein wirklich ernster und recht schwieriger Mensch, hätte so einen Kasper niemals zum Vorsitzenden werden lassen.
Und auch sein Vorgänger, Walter Sollbach, galt als seriöser Präsident mit anglerfreundlichen Positionen; nicht umsonst war er derjenige, der den Weg "raus aus dem DAFV" als Erster in Angriff nahm (leider sabotierten seine Präsidiums-Kollegen das).


Warum, liebe Rheinländer, habt ihr eigentlich einen Büttenredner zum Anglerpräsidenten gemacht? Habt ihr nicht genug Karneval?


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

2 Wochen noch bis zur JHV des Rheinischen.
Und zur NRW-Schicksalsfrage,
DAFV-Wiedereintritt inkl. Beitragserhöhung, Öffnung des Fensters zur Fusion mit Westfalen und Lippe,...

Ich hoffe auf ein paar positive Signale bis da hin. #t


----------



## doebelfaenger (19. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Der Punkt "Wiedereintritt in den DAFV" steht wohl gar nicht als Beschlusspunkt auf der Tagesordnung.

Wie man hört, soll das den Mitgliedern offenbar unter dem Beschluss "Beitragserhöhung" mit untergejubelt werden. Oder gar per Dringlichkeitsantrag beschlossen werden.

Die wichtigste finanzielle und politische Entscheidung für die Zukunft des Verbandes wird also wohl per Heizdeckenverkäufer-Mentalität unter die Leute gebracht - das sagt schon viel aus.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## kati48268 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Schlamperei oder bewusster Versuch, das Thema klein zu halten? |kopfkrat

Dann geht bitte alle hin, denen das möglich ist.
Verlangt, dass eure Vorstände teilnehmen.
Erhebt eure Stimme.
Lasst prüfen, ob diese Ladung Satzungsgemäß ist.

Und wenn nicht, verlangt eine Verschiebung auf nächstes Jahr, bzw. eine außerordentliche JHV mit satzungsgemäßer Ladung.
(+ Abwahl der Verantwortlichen für so ein Desaster)

Oder klagt gegen einen Beschluss, falls Gube das doch einfach so durchziehen will, was gerade ihm locker zuzutrauen ist.

Da scheint, trotz des allg. Pessimismus hier, doch noch einiges an Musik drin zu sein in der Geschichte!

Bin gespannt  was ich am Wochenende dazu hier zu lesen bekomme.


----------



## Wegberger (20. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hallo,

was für ein gefundenes Fressen für eine Presse. 

Ok für jede andere Presse ...aber nicht unsere.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Der Punkt "Wiedereintritt in den DAFV" steht wohl gar nicht als Beschlusspunkt auf der Tagesordnung.
> 
> Wie man hört, soll das den Mitgliedern offenbar unter dem Beschluss "Beitragserhöhung" mit untergejubelt werden. Oder gar per Dringlichkeitsantrag beschlossen werden.
> 
> ...


Richtig, der Punkt steht nicht drauf. Reiner Gube möchte diesen, wie im letzten Jahr den Austritt, im Wege des Dringlichkeitsbeschlusses einbringen. Schon im letzten Jahr habe ich ihm aber eine rechtliche Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben, dass das so nicht geht.

Reiner Gube vertritt die Auffassung, es ginge ja nur um die Rücknahme der Kündigung. - Das ist schon einmal rechtlich falsch. Eine Kündigung kann man nicht zurücknehmen. Man kann allenfalls dieses Jahr wieder in den DAFV eintreten und wäre so lückenlos Mitglied, da die Kündigung erst Ende des Jahres wirksam wird.

Dann geht er weiter davon aus, dass er Dringlichkeitsanträge stellen kann, weil dies so in der Geschäftsordnung steht. - Auch das ich nach der Rechtsprechung falsch! (OLG Frankfurt a. M.) Zwar kann man von §32 BGB abweichen (da steht, dass nur über Punkte abgestimmt werden kann, die auf der Tagesordnung stehen), dies muss aber zwingend in der Satzung erfolgen. Eine Regelung in der Geschäftsordnung reicht hierfür nicht aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Vereine, die gegen diese Gebaren des RhFV vorgehen wollen können sich gerne bei mir melden, ich vertrete sie gerne kostenlos mit. Um so mehr, um so besser.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Selbst wenn das in der Satzung steht würde ein klagendes Mitglied recht bekommen.
Das Mitglied muss aus der Einladung ersehen können über was abgestimmt werden soll weil es davon seine Entscheidung abhängig machen kann ob es  zur Versammlung geht.
Da ist die Rechtssprechung dazu klar und eindeutig.
Wenn Herr Grube  glaubt, für ihn gelte das nicht ist da Vosatz bei der Irreführung dabei, dann ist er ganz schnell nicht mehr Präse.


----------



## kati48268 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Kann ich bitte bitte bitte eine Eintrittskarte für diese Veranstaltung bekommen?
Ich sag auch nix, kleb mir freiwillig Panzerband übers Maul, ansonsten würde ich wahrscheinlich auch den Saal mit Gegröhle & Gekreische beschallen.

Ick freu mir auf Bericht! |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2018)

Mal gute Nachrichten:
Gestern hat der Landtag NRW mit der Regierungsmehrheit beschlossen, dass das Verbandsklagerecht Tierschutz zum Jahresende ausläuft und nicht verlängert wird, wie von SPD & Grün beantragt.
Diese hatten das vor 5 Jahren eingeführt.
https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/lan...zcYDALQRWUaZZ2CGlN9RshrgOjfbjqa9xJ1bF-_hlCvK8

Schaut man sich aber die Liste der dazu anerkannten Verbände an;
https://www.lb-tierschutz-nrw.de/start/traeger/
stellt man schnell fest, dass so einige Tier"recht"ler unter den sogenannten Tierschutzverbänden sind.
So findet man z.B. bei einem dieser "anerkannten Tierschutz-Verbände", den "Menschen für Tierechte, Bundesverband gegen Tierversuche e.V." folgendes in der Agenda:

_"Anerkennung elementarer Tierrechte - grundsätzliche Veränderung des Mensch-Tier-Verhältnisses - das Ende der „Nutztier“-Haltung - eine tierlose bio-vegane Landwirtschaft - Aufnahme von Tierrechten in die Lehrpläne von Schulen - ..."_

Wie so etwas nicht nur die Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten kann, sondern auch noch von einem Bundesland eine privilegierte Stellung & Klagerecht bekommt, sagt viel über diese (ehem.) Landesregierung!

Meine Meinung: gut, dass dies nun ausläuft.
Grundsätzlich wäre ich schon dafür, dass Tierschutz gestärkt gehört, aber so lange solche Träger unter der Fahne laufen, Politiker dies nicht merken oder gar fördern, freue ich mich über jeden cm Boden, den die verlieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Weiß jemand, wie weit man mit der Fusion der Verbände gekommen ist?


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2019)

Hab keinerlei Infos.
JHV W&L wird wieder irgendwo März rum sein.
Evtl. kann man denen was auf der Dortmunder Messe aus der Nase ziehen.


----------

